# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  اهم اخبار المملكه كل صباح

## المنسي

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخواني رايت بانه من المناسب لنا تتبع كل جديد من تطورات المملكه في بوست يضاف اليه كل يوم ما يطرأ من جديد الصحف الاردنيه باهم الاخبار السياسيه التي تهم المملكه والمنطقه العربيه واهم الاخبار الاقتصاديه
ارجو ان يلاقي استحسانكم وساحرص على تجديد البوست في كل يوم
ولتكن انطلاقتنا اليوم

----------


## المنسي

الملك يبحث مع أوباما غدا عملية السلام والعلاقات العربية الاميركية



يلتقي جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني غدا الثلاثاء المرشح الديمقراطي لانتخابات الرئاسة الاميركية باراك أوباما.
ويبحث جلالة الملك وأوباما العلاقات العربية - الأميركية والنظرة المستقبلية لهذه العلاقة، إلى جانب التطورات في المنطقة، خصوصا فيما يتعلق بعملية السلام.
كما يطلع جلالته، اوباما على مدى الاهتمام الأردني بالقضية الفلسطينية، وسعي الأردن لإيجاد حل عادل للقضية وإقامة الدولة الفلسطينية المستقلة.
ويعقد أوباما، الذي سيصل غدا الثلاثاء، مؤتمرا صحفيا في اليوم ذاته .
وتأتي زيارة أوباما إلى الأردن ضمن جولة في الشرق الأوسط، يزور خلالها الأراضي الفلسطينية وإسرائيل

----------


## المنسي

الأعلى للإعلام) :3ر52% مستوى الحرية الإعلامية فـي الأردن عام 2007




 أظهر تقرير مقياس الحريات الاعلامية الصادر عن المجلس الاعلى للاعلام أن مستوى الحرية الإعلامية في الأردن لعام 2007 بلغ 3ر52% ويقع ضمن مستوى الحرية النسبية ، التي تنحصر في الفئة (01ر40 % - 00ر60 % ).
ولم تحدث تجاوزات كبيرة لواقع الحريات الاعلامية لعام 2007، اذ بقيت التجاوزات ضمن المعدلات العامة، وكان لافتا ان حجب المعلومات وصعوبة الحصول عليها سجل 424 تكرارا.
وثمنت رئيس المجلس الاعلى للاعلام الدكتوره سيما بحوث خلال المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقدته في المجلس أمس توجيهات جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني لصون الحريات الإعلامية وحمايتها وتأكيده الدائم على اهمية بناء اعلام معاصر يقوم على الحرية المسؤولة والمهنية العالية واحترام الرأي والرأي الاخر .
واوضحت بحوث انه تم اعتماد منهجية علمية ذات 23 مؤشرا خاصا بالاعلاميين و18 مؤشرا خاصا برؤساء التحرير ومديري المؤسسات الاعلامية تتعلق جميعها بالحريات والعمل الصحفي ، وتختلف عن المؤشرات السابقة ، ويمكن اعتبار مقياس الحريات لعام 2007 اساسا للمقارنة في السنوات القادمة.
ورأت بحوث ان التطورات الايجابية في الاعلام الاردني ستعمل على تحسين البيئة العامة للعمل الاعلامي ، مما ينعكس ايجابيا على مستوى الحريات في الاعوام المقبلة .

----------


## المنسي

اخبار محلية - مجموعة اخبار




مؤتمر دولي فـي فيلادلفيا
عمان - الرأي - افتتح في جامعة فيلادلفيا المؤتمر الدولي الخامس للاشارة والمعدات والانظمة برعاية الدكتور مروان كمال رئيس جامعة فيلادلفيا.
ويشارك في هذا المؤتمر اكثر من 35 دولة عربية واجنبية واكثر من 15 ورقة بحثية في هذا اليوم.


البشير يشارك باجتماع وزاري فـي أبوظبي اليوم
عمان - بترا- يشارك وزير الخارجية د. صلاح الدين البشير في ابو ظبي اليوم في الاجتماع غير الرسمي لمجموعة (6+3+1) الذي يضم كلا من وزراء خارجية مجلس التعاون الخليجي والاردن ومصر والعراق اضافة الى وزيرة الخارجية الامريكية كونداليزا رايس وذلك لمناقشة آخر التطورات الاقليمية ذات الاهتمام المشترك.


(الحركة القومية) تستنكر مذكرة اعتقال الرئيس السوداني

عمان- الراي- استنكرالأمين العام لحزب الحركة القومية للديمقراطية المباشرة محمد حمدان القاق مذكرة المحكمة الجنائية الدولية باعتقال الرئيس السوداي عمر حسن البشير.
وفي بيان صدر امس عن الحزب انتقد فيه ما اسماه بالمعايير المزدوجة التي دأبت المحكمة الدولية على أن تمارسها.
وقال البيان '' فالجرائم المتكررة التي ترتكبها اسرائيل ضد الشعب الفلسطيني وضد شعوبنا العربية المحيطة ، لم تتوقف يوما ومنذ ستين عاما مضت، والمحكمة الدولية ومنذ نشأتها، لم تحرّك ''تلك الجرائم'' ساكنا لدى مشاعر القائمين على هذه المحكمة.
واضاف'' تستهدف هذه المحكمة أعلى قمة الهرم السودان السياسي ممثلة بالرئيس السوداني عمر البشير فتقرر جلبه ليوضع تحت رحمة هذه المحكمة، بحجة ارتكاب الرئيس السوداني لمجازر جماعية في دارفور''

.
انتخاب مكتب تنفيذي للتيار الديمقراطي

عمان- الراي - عقد مجلس محافظة العاصمة للتيار الوطني الديمقراطي مساء السبت الماضي اجتماعه الأول بعد ان كان قد تم انتخابه في المؤتمر الذي عقد في مركز الحسين الثقافي اواخر حزيران الماضي.
وتم انتخاب مكتب تنفيذي مكون من 15 عضوا و 3 احتياط وهم : قصي شاهين، خليل السيد، نضال مضية، وائل العبادي، خالد عطعوط، على الزيود، حاتم العاصي، احمد عقل، عيسى عطايا، زياد هديب، جواد خليل، ريما ملحم، نفرتيتي المعاني، سمر سعد، محمد الجيوسي، إسماعيل مطر، عبد القادر حنون، زياد هديب.
كم تم الاتفاق على آلية ودورية اجتماع المكتب التنفيذي ومجلس المحافظة وكلف المكتب التنفيذي بإعداد خطة عمل للتيار في العاصمة ستعرض على الاجتماع القادم لمجلس المحافظة.


بدء المخيم الصيفي لمركز الحسين للسرطان
عمان -بترا - بدأت في مركز الحسين للسرطان امس فعاليات الشهر الثاني من المخيم الصيفي السنوي الخامس الخاص بالأطفال الذين يتلقون العلاج في المركز من الأردنيين والعرب.
وحضر حفل افتتاح المخيم الذي ترعاه شركة العبدلي للاستثمار والتطوير المدير العام الرئيس التنفيذي للمركز الدكتور محمود سرحان و مدراء من الشركة. ويشتمل المخيم على فعاليات وأنشطة متنوعة مثل عروض للألعاب السحرية ومسرحيات وفقرات غنائية والرسم على الوجوه.



عملية جراحية لطفلين يعانيان من تشوه سمعي

عمان - بترا- أجرى فريق طبي من مدينة الحسين الطبية بمشاركة أخصائيين من بريطانيا ومصر وبدعم من شركة ( الدفة الاردنية ) امس عملية جراحية تجرى لاول مرة في المملكة لطفلين يعانيان من تشوه خلقي في صيوان الاذن والقناة السمعية الخارجية والاذن الوسطى مما أدى الى ضعف سمعي توصيلي مزدوج في كلا الاذنين لديهما.
وقام الفريق الطبي بإجراء هذا النوع من العمليات للطفلين بزرع جهاز سمعي في العظم خلف منطقة الاذن الامر الذي يعيد السمع في حدوده الطبيعية اليهما والاستغناء عن انواع مختلفة من المعينات السمعية التي ترتدى على شكل طوق فوق الرأس. ويإتي اجراء هذه العملية في مدينة الحسين الطبية على هامش ورشة العمل التي أقامتها الخدمات الطبية الملكية امس بالتعاون مع جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا وتستمر يومين.


لجنة نيابية تبحث قضايا (الصحة)

عمان - بترا - استكملت لجنة الصحة والبيئة في مجلس النواب برئاسة النائب الدكتور خلف الرقاد في جلسة عقدتها امس مناقشتها لمواضيع متعلقة بآلية عمل وزارة الصحة. وقال الرقاد:إن اللجنة استمعت لآراء ومقترحات عدد من المختصين وذوي العلاقة فيما يتعلق بنظام الهيكلة الجديد لوزارة الصحة والنظام الخاص بمستشفى الامير حمزه اضافة الى عدد من القضايا والمشكلات الاخرى المتعلقة بوزارة الصحة.


(الأعلى لشؤون المعوقين) يستضيف خبيراً دولياً

عمان - الرأي - يستضيف المجلس الاعلى لشؤون الاشخاص المعوقين خلال الفترة من 22 /7 /2008 وحتى الثاني من الشهر المقبل الخبير الدولي في شؤون الاعاقة وبرنامج التأهيل المجتمعي الدكتور علاء سبيع وبتمويل من منظمة الصحة العالمية. وسيطلع الخبير الدولي على برامج التأهيل المجتمعي التابعة للمجلس والمساهمة في اثرائها ، كما سيقوم الخبير بزيارات ميدانية للاطلاع على برامج التأهيل المجتمعي في الاغوار الجنوبية والكرك وشرق عمان وزيارة ميدانية لمنطقة الضليل.


450 ممرضا يؤدون اليمين القانونية

عمان- الرأي - ادى 450 ممرضا وممرضة قانونيا اليمين القانونية اول امس امام مجلس نقابة الممرضين ليرتفع بذلك عدد الممرضين اعضاء النقابة الى 17594 ممرضا و ممرضة، ومن المقرر ان يؤدي اليوم 380 ممرضا و ممرضة قانونيا اليمين القانونية امام مجلس النقابة في اربد.
وقال نائب نقيب الممرضين خالد ابوعزيزة خلال حفل اداء القسم الذي اقامته النقابة اول امس بمجمع النقابات المهنية ان مجلس النقابة وضع على راس اولوياته خطه للقضاء على شبح البطالة في صفوف الممرضين وزيادة فرص العمل للمهنة داخل المملكة .


يوم علمي لأطباء الأسنان 

عجلون - الراي - اقامت اللجنه الفرعيه لنقابة اطباء الاسنان في محافظة عجلون اليوم العلمي الرابع لطب الاسنان برعاية نقيب اطباء الاسنان الدكتور وصفي الرشدان .
وعرض في اليوم العلمي اوراق عمل علمية واقيم معرضا علميا شارك فيه اكثر من 10 مؤسسات طبيه ومختبر متخصص في مجال الاسنان.


محطة لمعالجة المياه العادمة الصناعية فـي الرمثا
عمان-لانا الظاهر
نفذت وزارة البيئة محطة معالجة المياه العادمة الصناعية في مدينة الحسن الصناعية في الرمثا بالتشارك مع غرفة صناعة الزرقاء والقطاع الخاص للحفاظ على البيئة .
وبلغ معدل كمية المياه العادمة الصناعية الصادرة عن مدينة الحسن ومدينة سايبر ستي حوالي (570-1330) مترا مكعبا يوميا والتي كانت تنقل إلى مكب الإكيدر.
ومساحة محطة معالجة المياه العادمة الصناعية في مدينة الحسن 10 دونمات كما ويتم استقبال المياه ومعالجتها وإعادة استخدامها لغايات الصناعة علما بأن زيادة الطاقة الاستيعابية للمحطة تصل إلى (2200) متر مكعب يوميا.


إطلاق مشروع تقييم الديمقراطية المحلية فـي الأردن
عمان - الرأي- أعلن مركز الأردن الجديد للدراسات في ختام ورشة العمل التدريبية التي نظمها على مدار ثلاثة أيام عن إطلاق عملية تقييم الديمقراطية المحلية في أربع محافظات هي: معان، المفرق، جرش والزرقاء.
ففي الورشة التي عقدها مركز الأردن الجديد للتدريب على إعداد دراسة تقييمية لحالة الديمقراطية المحلية في البلديات الأردنية، تم الاعلان عن بدء عملية التقييم من قبل فريق أردني مؤهل لإجراء الدراسة على بلديات معان والرصيفة وجرش والمفرق.
يذكر أن مشروع تقييم الديمقراطية المحلية في الأردن هو جزء من مشروع إقليمي يشمل أربعة بلدان في الوطن العربي، هي المغرب، مصر، اليمن والأردن، تم اختيارها انطلاقاً مما أظهرته من مبادرات عملية في التحول نحو الديمقراطية على المستوى المحلي، فضلاً عن أنها تمثل عينة عن مختلف أقاليم الوطن العربي

.
250 كتابا للأدلاء السياحيين
عمان-الرأي - تلقت مكتبة كلية الأردن الجامعية التطبيقية للتعليم الفندقي والسياحي أمس (250) كتابا من الوكالة الأمريكية للإنماء الدولي تخص الأدلاء السياحيين.
وتم شراء الكتب عبر منحة قدمها مشروع تطوير قطاع السياحة في الأردن والذي يدعم تعزيز البرامج التدريبية والتعليمية في مجالات الضيافة والسياحة، بهدف توفير الكتب للأدلاء الحاليين والمستقبليين لتمكنهم من الحصول على المعلومات القيمة حول مواضيع مثل الاتصال ومهارات خدمة الزبائن، إضافة الى مواد غنية حول تاريخ وآثار وثقافة الأردن.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور اخي منسي وما تقصر 

ارجو منك المتايعة والاستمرار

والله يعطيك العافية 

 :Icon26:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اعزائي المراقبين والاعضاء :

هذا البوست وضع خصيصا لوضع اخر اخبار الاردن كل يوم بيوم .

اتمنا من الجميع المشاركة لنجمع اخبار الاردن الحبيب 

 :Icon31: 
وشكرا لكم
 :Icon31:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اتفاقية لتخصيص 250 مليون دولار لتمويل مبادرة (سكن كريم)

عمان - الرأي - يعلن وزير الاشغال العامة والاسكان المهندس سهل المجالي والرئيس التنفيذي لمؤسسة الإستثمار الخاص لما وراء البحار(OPIC) السيد روبرت موزباكر اليوم في مؤتمر صحافي عن تخصيص مبلغ يصل مقداره الى 250 مليون دولار لتمويل تسهيلات قروض جديدة توفرها مؤسسة (OPIC) تمكن ثلاثة بنوك محلية من تقديم قروض عقارية طويلة الأمد لذوي الدخل المتدني وذلك بهدف مساعدة الاردن على تنفيذ المبادرة الوطنية للاسكان. و سيتم التوقيع على اتفاقية بهذا الخصوص في وزارة الاشغال مع ثلاثة بنوك محلية وهي العربي والاسكان للتجارة والتمويل و القاهره عمان .
و سيعقد المهندس المجالي والسيد موزباكر مؤتمر صحافي يتحدث خلاله السيد موزباكر عن اهمية الدعم الذي تقدمه مؤسسة (OPIC) لمبادرة جلالة الملك الخاصة بالاسكان ودور البنوك الثلاثة التي وقعت الاتفاقية في ذلك المجال. 

نقل عن جريدة الرأي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الملك : لا تمضي ساعة إلا ونفكر فـي سبل التخفيف عن المواطنين

الحكومة تقر اليوم إعفاء مدخلات الإنتاج الزراعي من الضرائب والرسوم

الذهبي : واقع مستشفى السلط غير ملائم وتأمين 6 ملايين دينار لتطوير وسط المدينة 

السلط - خلف الطاهات - أكد جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني أن التصدي للتحديات التي تواجه المواطنين تتصدر عملنا وجهدنا اليومي وأننا نعمل حاليا مع الحكومة لوضع خطة قبل نهاية العام لحماية المواطنين من الصعوبات المعيشية التي تواجههم.
وقال جلالته خلال لقائه امس عددا من ممثلي مدينة السلط :  إننا نقدر تلك التحديات والصعوبات .. ولا تمضي ساعة إلا ونفكر في سبل التخفيف عن المواطنين.
واشار جلالة الملك الى ان جهوده الدولية وتحركاته وزياراته للدول الصديقة هي في سبيل تحسين حياة المواطنين وجلب مزيد من الدعم والاستثمارات لحل العديد من المشاكل القائمة كالفقر والبطالة وتنفيذ المشروعات التنموية.
وشدد جلالته على ضرورة البدء بتنفيذ المطار في منطقة الأغوار والذي يشكل رافدا حيويا للقطاع الزراعي.
وفيما يتصل بقطاع المياه والذي كان احد المحاور المطروحة في اللقاء اشار جلالة الملك الى ان تنفيذ قناة البحر الأحمر ـ البحر الميت تشكل بالإضافة الى إنقاذها لمشكلة انحسار مياه البحر الميت مصدر مياه حيوي جديد من شأنه ان ينعكس أيضا على تحسين القطاع الزراعي.
وأكد جلالة الملك خلال الزيارة ـ التي استبقها رئيس الوزراء بافتتاح عدد من المشاريع الهامة التي نفذت بتوجيهات ملكية في مدينة السلط ـ دعمه الكامل لتحسين واقع الخدمات المقدمة للمواطنين في المدينة.
وأعرب جلالته عن سعادته لزيارة السلط مؤكدا ان جميع المطالب التي استمع اليها هي محط اهتمام بالغ ، وسيتم دراستها وتنفيذها مع الحكومة حسب الاولويات وبالسرعة الممكنة خاصة تلك المتصلة بالتعليم والصحة وتطوير وسط مدينة السلط وحل المشاكل المرورية فيها.
واستعرض المتحدثون خلال اللقاء الذي حضره رئيس الوزراء نادر الذهبي ورئيس الديوان الملكي الهاشمي الدكتور باسم عوض الله ورئيس اللجنة التوجيهية العليا لتطوير وسط مدينة السلط العين يوسف الدلابيح ومستشار جلالة الملك لشؤون العشائر الشريف فواز زبن عبدالله ورئيس لجنة متابعة تنفيذ المبادرات الملكية المستشار في الديوان الملكي يوسف العيسوي التحديات التي تواجه أبناء السلط.
ومن ابرز تلك التحديات بينها الأزمة المرورية، وصعوبة التوسع العمراني بسبب الطبيعة الجبلية والصخرية وضعف مستوى البنية التحتية وعدم استغلال الإمكانيات التراثية والسياحية للسلط وضواحيها ناهيك عن ارتفاع نسبة الفقر والبطالة إذ يصل المعدل إلى 13% وتراجع القطاع الزراعي .
واعلن رئيس الوزراء نادر الذهبي ان الحكومة ستقر اليوم إعفاء مدخلات الإنتاج الزراعي من الضرائب والرسوم بهدف تحسين القطاع الزراعي، مثلما انها تعمل على تشجيع التحول من نمط الزراعة المكشوفة الى المحمية.
واقر الذهبي ان واقع مستشفى السلط الحكومي غير ملائم و سيتم بناء مستشفى جديد يخدم مدينة السلط ويتواءم مع خريطة المستشفيات القريبة من المدينة مثل المدينة الطبية ومستشفى الجامعة الأردنية ومستشفى البقعة الذي يجري العمل على تنفيذه.
وفيما يتعلق بتطوير وسط مدينة السلط والذي يعول عليه في إعادة الألق التاريخي للسلط قال رئيس الوزراء:إن الحكومة ستؤمن 6 ملايين دينار لغاية تنفيذ هذا المشروع الهام الذي يتضمن إجراء بعض الاستملاكات.
ويهدف المشروع إلى تطوير وإعادة تأهيل وسط مدينة السلط والتي هي عاصمة الثقافة الأردنية للعام الحالي لما تتمتع به من مقومات سياحية هامة لتصبح ضمن المناطق ذات الجذب السياحي بما يعود بالمنفعة الاقتصادية على سكانها، كما سيساهم المشروع في تنويع المنتج السياحي الأردني.
وبخصوص إنشاء مدينة صناعية في السلط بين الذهبي ان تنفيذ مصنع يكون نواة لمدينة صناعية أكثر جدوى من إنشاء مدينة متكاملة خاصة وان بعض المدن الصناعية في المحافظات لا تتجاوز نسب الإشغال فيها 20 بالمائة.
وأكد الذهبي انه سيتم تنفيذ مطالب أبناء السلط ضمن أولويات وبالسرعة الممكن تنفيذا لأوامر جلالة الملك.
وعُرض خلال اللقاء فيلم أعده شباب من هيئة كلنا الاردن في السلط تناول ابرز التحديات التي تواجه مدينة السلط والمقترحات لتخطي تلك التحديات عبر الاستفادة من مميزات المدينة الجغرافية والزراعية والسياحية.
وفي البداية رحب محافظ البلقاء سامح المجالي باسم اهالي مدينة السلط بجلالة الملك، مشددا هنا على ثبات اهالي المحافظة على عهد الولاء للقيادة الهاشمية ، وقال المجالي في كلمته الترحيبية السلط جارة الحمر وصدقها تأسس منذ عبد الله الاول عندما زرع اول شجرة علم هنا، مضيفا ان السلط علاقتها مع الهاشميين مبنية على الجيرة والمحبة الخالصة، وهي سباقة معكم ولن تخذلكم ابدا.
ورفع المجالي للمقام السامي باسم اهالي السلط أسمى آيات الشكر والعرفان على المكارم الهاشمية العديدة التي شملت مختلف مناطق محافظة البلقاء بشتى المجالات، ما كان لها كبير الاثر على حياة المواطنين ومعيشتهم. 
واستعرض امام جلالته ممثلون عن وجهاء واعيان ونواب وفعاليات نسائية و المجتمع المدني اهم الاحتياجات والمطالب التنموية التي تحتاجها مناطقهم.
فقد استعرض رئيس مجلس ادارة مؤسسة اعمار السلط العين مروان الحمود مراحل تنفيذ مشروع تطوير وسط المدينة والمناطق المحيطة بها، كما استعرض ابرز العقبات التي تواجهه.
واشار الحمود الى الاهمية السياحية والاستثمارية المرجوة ان يحققها هذا المشروع، سيما وان دراسات عديدة اجريت فيما سبق شملت الساحة القديمة ومنطقة مدرسة عقبة بن نافع وكذلك الجامع الكبير، تبرز اهمية تطوير هذه المناطق واعادة تأهيلها الذي تقدر كلفته الاجمالية بنحو 11 مليون دولار لتكون بالمستوى المطلوب، حيث بين المراحل التي قطعها المشروع في العطاءات في مرحلتيه الاولى والثانية، متحدثا هنا عن وجود مشكلة مالية لاستكمال تنفيذ المشروع قدرت لنحو ستة ملايين دولار.
وطالب الحمود ببناء مستشفى حديث للسلط، منوها هنا الى انه تم استملاك نحو 63 دونما في منطقة السلط الشمالية وانه تم اعداد الدراسات اللازمة له الا انه لم يجد طريقه الى التنفيذ، مؤكدا في هذا السياق ان المستشفى الموجود حاليا غير قابل للتطوير لانه بحسب الحمود مستهلك وآيل للسقوط وغير قابل لتأهيله فنيا وانشائيا ولا يمكنه حاله هذا من خدمة المنطقة.
من جانبه، تقدم النائب حازم الناصر ممثلا عن نواب المحافظة بابرز مطالب المناطق والتي تركزت على امكانية اعلان قصبة السلط ومناطق زي وعلان وماحص ورميمين منطقة سياحية تنموية ضمن مخطط شمولي على غرار جرش وعجلون والبحر الميت .. الى جانب دعم المزارعين ،مقترحا تحويل جزء من الاراضي الواقعة ما بين كريمة الى الشونة الجنوبية من الزراعات المكشوفة الى انتاج الخضراوات.
كما طالب الناصر بانشاء منطقة صناعية تكون بعيدة عن المناطق السياحية والعمرانية، فضلا عن المطالبة بنقل مصنع الاسمنت للتقليل من التلوث الحاصل، الى جانب انشاء مستشفى عسكري في السلط لخدمة المنتفعين والتوسع في شمول مناطق اخرى من المحافظة بمشروع ( سكن كريم لعيش كريم )، فضلا عن المطالبة بتفعيل مستوى الخدمات الحكومية في مختلف القطاعات لمواجهة مشكلتي ارتفاع الاسعار والبطالة.
وفي قطاع التعليم والتعليم العالي، فقد استعرض الدكتور عبد الله النسور، أهم المطالب في هذا القطاع ومنها انشاء مبنى دائم لمدارس الملك عبد الله الثاني للتميز ومبنى لنادي المعلمين ومبنى اخر لمديرية التربية والتعليم ومدرسة في أم جوزة ثانوية للذكور وانشاء مدرسة مهنية للبنات في لواء العارضة وشمول مدرسة بنات السلط الثانوية بمبادرة مدرستي أسوة بمدرسة السلط الثانوية.
كما تمنى النسور ان يتم توجيه جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية باستحداث قسم حراج ومراعي في كلية الزراعة مقرها عيرا ويرقا، وان يتم تخفيض الرسوم الجامعية على شريحة ابناء الفقراء وغير المقتدرين.
من جانبه قدم رئيس بلدية السلط الكبرى سلامة الحياري شكره للجهود الحكومية التي تبذل في انشاء العديد من المشاريع ومنها ما اخبرته وزيرة الثقافة بان النية تتجه لانشاء صرح ثقافي يحتضن نشاطات مدينة السلط، منوها هنا الى ان السلط وهي تحتفل باختيارها مدينة الثقافة الاردنية لعام 2008 تسير في برنامجها الاحتفالي وفق ما هو موضوع له وسط مشاركة فاعلة من مختلف فعاليات المحافظة.
وطالب الحياري بوضع لائحة شرف تتضمن اسماء المتبرعين لمشروع تطوير وسط المدينة بما يسهم في وضع المدينة على لائحة التراث العالمي، مطالبا في ذات الوقت بانشاء جسر معلق او نفق لحل الازمة المرورية الخانقة عند مدخل السلط، فضلا عن اهمية حل مشكلة تلوث المياه الجوفية بسبب الصرف الصحي، بالاضافة الى انشاء اذاعة أف أم للبلقاء لتدعم مشروع الثقافة المستمر.
أما المهندس ماهر أبو السمن/ رئيس بلدية السلط السابق/ فقد تحدث عن مشروع تطوير وسط المدينة والاهداف الاستثمارية والسياحية المرجو تحقيقها، الا انه انتقد غياب اقامة أي مشروع سياحي في منطقة المشروع، كما طالب بحل مشكلة الازدحامات المرورية خاصة عند مدخل السلط من جهة صويلح .. متمنيا هنا اتمام المرحلة الثانية من مشروع الطريقالحزام الدائري البالغة طولها ستة كيلومترات فضلا عن استكمال الاستملاكات اللازمة لهذا المشروع.
الدكتور بشير الزعبي، تحدث عن هموم القطاع السياحي، داعيا هنا الى وضع استراتيجية استثمارية واضحة تدرس مناطق المحافظة والى اهمية الاسراع في وضع مخطط شمولي تنموي لها لتحديد الميزة التنافسية لكل منطقة من مناطق المحافظة.
وطالب الزعبي بانشاء منتجع سياحي في وادي شعيب والى اهمية دعم الزراعة والمزارعين بشمولهم بالتأمين الصحي والضمان الاجتماعي وبالحد الادنى من الاجور لتحفيزهم للإحلال محل العمالة الوافدة في هذا القطاع.
من جانبها تحدثت ميساء أبو هزيم عن احتياجات القطاع النسائي ومؤسسات المجتمع المدني، حيث طالبت الحكومة بتعزيز التوجه لاقامة ودعم المشاريع الانتاجية وطالبت بانشاء حدائق عامة فضلا عن بناء مجمع متكامل يضم كافة مؤسسات المجتمع المدني.
وتحدث الدكتور عوني البشير، مقدما مطالب منطقة شمال السلطقضاء زي حيث طالب بربط مشروع السنكرتون بطريق آمن وسريع مع الشارع الرئيسي، الى جانب بناء كلية الاميرة رحمة للخدمة الاجتماعية في منطقة علان والتي تم استملاكها لصالح مشروع السنكرتون، ودعا ايضا الى توجيه الضمان الاجتماعي لمنح مؤسسة اعمار السلط حق تفعيل متنزه زي القومي،الى جانب المطالبة بتمكين المنتديات الثقافية ودعمها لاقامة مراكز شبابية لها.
وفي ذات السياق، تحدث الشيخ محمد خلف المناصير مقدما اهم مطالب واحتياجات اهالي قضاء العارضة والتي لخصها في بناء مدرسة شاملة ومركز صحي شامل الى جانب ترفيع القضاء الى لواء.
من جانبه، طالب النائب السابق مصطفى شنيكات الحكومة بمزيد من التدخل لكبح جماح جشع التجار فيما يتعلق بارتفاع الاسعار، كما دعا الحكومة الى ضرورة دعم الموظفين بربط رواتبهم بمعدلات التضخم، كما دعا الحكومة الى اعادة النظر بالاستراتيجية الوطنية الزراعية لدعم المزارعين وتوجيه الانتاج الزراعي للسوق المحلي وبالذات السلع الاستراتيجية،كما طالب بترفيع منطقة عيرا ويرقا الى لواء واستحداث كلية للغابات والمراعي بها.

دراسة هيئة شباب الأردن 
وكان فريق عمل هيئة شباب كلنا الاردن / لواء قصبة السلط اجرى دراسة حول الواقع المحلي للمنطقة ، والمساهمة في العملية التنموية ومواجهة التحديات الموجودة في المنطقة،وعن ابرز احتياجات القطاع الصحي.
فقد ابرزت الدراسة الحاجة الى سيارة شحن لتوزيع الأدوية على المراكز الصحية وسيارة مطاعيم مبردة وسيارة إسعاف خاصة لمديرية الصحة ومبنى جديد مملوك للمديرية و توسعة محرقة النفايات الطبية وغير الطبية فضلا عن زيادة عدد الكوادر في القصبة في جميع الاختصاصات الى جانب استبدال المراكز المستأجرة بمراكز مملوكة و تحويل المراكز الصحية الأولية إلى شاملة، الى جانب انشاء مراكز صحية في قضاء عيرا وفي منطقة أم جوزة وسيحان. 
وفي قطاع التربية والتعليم فقد دعت الدراسة الى بناء مبنى يليق بمدارس الملك عبدالله الثاني للتميز بدل المستأجر وتحتاج إلى معلمين متميزين وإدارة حديثة تتفهم حاجات الطلبة وقدراتهم علما أن طلاب هذه المدرسة تزيد معدلاتهم على 97% مع العلم أيضا أنه تم تخصيص قطعة أرض 2247 وحوض رقم 42 البقعان .. فضلا عن بناء مدارس بدل تلك المدارس المستأجرة والتي تحتاج إلى صيانة وبعض منها سيئ البناء ويحتاج دائما للصيانة علما أن مديرية التربية والتعليم تمتلك قطع أراض للبناءعليها.
وفي قطاع الزراعة والمياه، فقد اكدت الدراسة الحاجة الى زيادة مخصصات الطرق الزراعية في مختلف أنحاء اللواء فضلا عن الحاجة لانشاء سوق خضار مركزي والدعوة لعمل فترات تنظيف وتجميع الأسمدة والنفايات الزراعية والتي تأتي من المشاريع الزراعية الموجودة في اللواء وذلك ليتم الاستفادة منها في عمليات زراعية مختلفة من خلال مصانع تقوم بتدويرها والاستفادة منها.
وفي القطاع الاقتصادي والاجتماعي، فقد اظهرت الدراسة ذاتها اهمية إكمال مشروع القرية السياحية في منطقة المغاريب ومنطقة زي، ودعت لبناء منطقة صناعية علما أنه تم تخصيص قطعة أرض لهذا المشروع إلا أنه لم يتم البدء العمل به .. فضلا عن استحداث مركز مهني في منطقة عيرا ويرقا.
وتناولت الدراسة قطاع الخدمات، حيث دعت الى ضرورة إيجاد مسلخ خاص بالدواجن والى حاجة البلدية إلى مشاريع فتح وتعبيد شوارع وخلطات إسفلتية بقيمة مليون دينار فضلا عن الحاجة إلى سوق خضار مركزي علما أنه تم استملاك قطعة أرض خاصة لهذا المشروع .. الى جانب حاجة البلدية لثلاث ضاغطات و500 حاوية و محطات تحويلية للنفايات في منطقة السرو.
ودعت الدراسة في قطاع البيئة الى توفير ميزان لحصر كمية النفايات التي يتم التخلص منها .. فضلا عن اهمية استخدام الطرق الحديثة في عملية التخلص من النفايات منها استخدام عملية الدفن وهي من الطرق الحديثة للتخلص من النفايات الى جانب الدعوة الى ترحيل الكسارات الموجودة حاليا في منطقة نقب الدبور إلى منطقة أخرى غير مأهولة بالسكان.
واختتمت الدراسة تشخيصها لواقع القطاع الشبابي حيث طالبت بضرورة توفير باصات وسيارات للأندية حيث أن الآليات المتوفرة لا تكفي لكم الأنشطة المنفذة من قبل الأندية الى جانب مسبح داخل المجمع الرياضي و حديقة خاصة للشباب. 


منقول عن جريدة الأي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

السلط : زيارة الملك تبعث الامل فـي النفوس




السلط ـ عبد الرزاق أبو هزيم  - عبر مواطنون في مدينة السلط عن سعادتهم الغامرة للزيارة التي قام بها جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني لمدينة السلط والهادفة إلى تلمس احتياجاتهم عن قرب وتفقد مشاريعها المختلفة لتحسين مستوى معيشة المواطن.
وقالوا لقد امتزج لقاء سيد البلاد مع أبناء شعبة بمشاعر الحب والولاء والانتماء التي عبر عنها أبناء المدينة في استقبالهم لجلالته بلحظات عفوية عكست الفرحة الغامرة والاعتزاز بهذه الزيارة التي تركت في كل مشهد منها أثرا بالغا جسد معاني خالدة في ذاكرة السلط التي تشرفت بالسلام والحديث إلى الملك وعبرت عن التفافها حول قائد المسيرة.
ورحبت الفعاليات الرسمية والشعبية بالزيارة الملكية التي جاءت حسب تعبيرهم بطابع خاص وحملت في ثناياها الدفء والمشاعر الصادقة ،مؤكدة أن جلالة الملك حرص على تلمس همومهم خصوصا القضايا التنموية وأوعز بتنفيذها في نهج ملكي اعتاد على الوقوف على ابسط الأمور ليكون الأقرب إلى قلوب المواطنين .
وفي استقبال الموكب المهيب ومن قاع المدينة احتشد مواطنون للترحيب بجلالته مزينين بصور الملك والإعلام الأردنية ولافتات حملت شعارات لإنجازات ملكية محليا وعربيا ودوليا،فيما أغلقت المحلات التجارية أبوابها احتفالا بالزيارة الكريمة على حد تعبيرهم وصوت الحناجر تعلو بالنداء ''بالروح بالدم نفديك يا ابوحسين''.
الصورة التي رسمتها السلط باحتضان ''سيدنا'' عكست ما يدور بضمير كل أبنائها الذين جسدوا في تعبيرهم عمق الفرحة والسرور ليكون يوما مشهودا الذي ترجمته طبيعة اللقاء وفق شيوخ عشائر حضروا اللقاء مؤكدين أنهم شعروا بالطمأنينة بوجود جلالة الملك بينهم يتفقد أحوالهم ويسأل عن ظروفهم المعيشية وقالوا انه لقاء يدلل على ملك يبعث الأمان في نفوس مواطنيه الذين يبادلونه مشاعر الحب والولاء والانتماء للقيادة الحكيمة وللوطن الغالي .
إشارات عديدة أطلقها مواطنو المدينة دلت على السرور الذي انتاب كل من حظي بالحديث إلى الملك الإنسان وقالوا أنها مكرمة ملكية جديدة أكدت حب الملك في الإصغاء لمن يتحدث إليه معبرين عن الحب والتقدير للمقام السامي.
وقال مواطنون أن الزيارة تأتي من قبيل الاهتمام الملكي بتفقد أحوالهم والاستماع إلى مطالبهم وأكدوا أنها زيارة مهمة بكل المقاييس والاعتبارات خصوصا إن الملك وعد بلقاء آخر ليكون على علم تام بعمليات تنفيذ المشاريع في المدينة والتي سيكون لها الأثر الكبير في خدمة المدينة والتخفيف من الفقر والبطالة وخلق فرص استثمارية تخدم المواطنين.
المحامي ماجد هاني الزعبي أكد أن المكرمة الملكية بزيارة السلط والتقاء مواطنيها عكست معاني ترجمت التفافهم حول القيادة الهاشمية ،وحملت الحب والوفاء لقائد المسيرة الذي خص السلط بزيارتها رغم انشغال جلالته بالظروف المحيطة في المنطقة ،ليكون بين أهلها وشيوخها وشبابها ونسائها في مشهد يبعث بالفخر والاعتزاز.
احمد طاهر الدباس قال أن اهتمامات جلالة الملك بحياة المواطنين في كافة أرجاء المملكة يدفعه إلى زيارتهم في مواقعهم للوقوف على ابرز احتياجاتهم والإيعاز بتنفيذها ليكون واقع عيشهم مرضياً ويتناسب مع العيش الكريم الذي يريده جلالته يعمل على متابعته من فترة إلى أخرى.
الواقع الذي عاشته السلط باستقبال الملك مليء بالصور الحية التي ستبقى حاضره في أذهان السلطية خاصة والبلقاوية عامة لتحكي قصة لقاء ملك بشعب هب لاستقباله فرسم الابتسامة على الشفاه بوعد ملكي يطمئن القلوب بحاضر مليء بالانجازات ويزرع الأمل في النفوس لمستقبل مشرق.


وين المشاركات ..........؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

متعهدون ومقاولون يحولون شوارع «الحصن» الى حفر ومطبات وبؤر ساخنة 



لواء بني عبيد - الدستور - زياد البطاينة

حولت مشاريع الصرف الصحي وأعمال التوسعة في شوارع بلدة الحصن الى حفر ومطبات ووتجمع للمخلفات والنفايات والحقت الاذى بالسكان .

ويشير الاهالي الى تردي احوال الشوارع البلدة لافتين ان طريقة الاستلام والتسليم للمشاريع تفتقر لادنى الشروط والمواصفات وعدم وجود متابعة جدية و شروط جزائية ملزمة للمتعهديين والمقاولين مطالبين البلديات والمتعهدين وأصحاب المشاريع الى اعادة الشوارع لسابق عهدها.

وقال المواطن خلدون نصيرات ان بلدة الحصن شهدت تنفيذ مشاريع للصرف الصحي الا ان بعض المقاولين والمتعهدين لا يلتزمون بشروط تنفيذ العقود ولا يقومون باعادة الشوارع الى وضعها السابق ووفق شروط ومواصفات اعتمدت في العمل حيث يقوم البعض بطمر الحفر بالاتربة وبطريقة بدائية وعمل طبقة اسفلت رقيقة فوقها سرعان ماتنهدم وتصبح بؤر لتجمع الاتربة و الغبار وتجمع للنفايات.

وقال المهندس محمد الصمادي - دائرة المشاريع بلدية اربد - ان شوارع بلدة الحصن لم تعد كما كانت خاصة الشوارع الرئيسية منها وان هناك خللا في طريقة التنفيذ وهي ليست مسؤولية البلدية وان البلدية ليست طرفا بالاتفاقية المبرمة بين صاحب العمل ومالك المشروع والمنفذ كما انه ليس لديها سلطة وهي ليست صاحب الاختصاص بالزام المقاول والمتعهد بينما سلطتها على صغار المتعهدين والمقاولن واصحاب المشاريع الصغيرة والذين يخضعون لعقود تحمل شروط ومواصفات وشروط جزائية وكفالة حسن تنفيذ وماحدث في شوارع بلدة الحصن ناجم عن تنفيذ مشاريع خاصة بسلطة المياه التي قامت بربط البلدة بشبكة الصرف الصحي وكثيرا من الشوارع تضررت جراء الحفريات ولم تعد لطبيعتها.

----------


## ghaith_abu_baker

والله يا عمار الواحد ما هو عارف شو بدو يساوي هي وقفت عالشوارع وبس الله يكون بالعون.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

فعلا اخ عمار 

انا مبارح كنت مار  بالحصن  ولاحظت هالشي 

والله كانت الطريق محفرة  والشوارع تعبانه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

النعيمي: نسبة النجاح العامة 3ر62% وتسليم كشوف العلامات اليوم


أعلن وزير التربية والتعليم الدكتور تيسير النعيمي أمس أن عدد الطلبة الناجحين الذين سيسمح لهم الدخول في الجامعات الرسمية بلغ عددهم 34 ألف و556 طالبا وطالبة والذين حققوا معدلات أعلى من 65% حيث سيتم تسليم كشوفات الاعلامات اليوم مبينا ان عدد الملتحقين بهذه الدورة بلغ 104020 مشتركا ومشتركة.
وقال النعيمي خلال إعلانه رسميا نتائج الثانوية العامة للدورة الصيفية الحالية أمس أن نسبة النجاح العامة للنتائج الثانوية العامة قد بلغت 3ر62% حيث حقق طلبة المسار الثانوي الشامل الأكاديمي نجاحا بنسبة مئوية (5ر66)%والبالغ عددهم في هذا المسار (62346) طالباً وطالبة فيما حقق طلبة المسار الثانوي الشامل المهني نسبة نجاح منخفضة وصلت إلى 4ر37% والبالغ عددهم 6524 طالبا وطالبة.
وحقق طلبة الفرع العلمي والبالغ عددهم 23 ألف و537 طالب نسبة نجاح 4ر77% بينما حقق طلبة الفرع الأدبي وعددهم 22 ألف و538 طالبا نسبة نجاح 4ر54% والشرعي 8ر37% وعددهم 172 طالبا والمعلوماتية المسار الأول 2ر69% وعددهم 13 ألف و316 طالبا وطالبة والمعلوماتية المسار الثاني 52% وعددهم 100 طالب والتعليم الصحي 1ر60% وعددهم 2292 طالبا وطالبة.
أما نسبة النجاح للفرع الزراعي من المسار الثانوي الشامل المهني فقد بلغت 1ر36% وعددهم 380 طالبا وطالبة والصناعي 8ر32% وعددهم 380 طالبا وطالبة والصناعي 8ر32% وعددهم 2762 طالبا وطالبة والفندقي 4ر35% والمنزلي 5،42% وعددهم 2814 طالبا وطالبة.
أما طلبة الدراسة الخاصة فقد بلـغ عدد المشتركين من الدراسة الخاصة (24573) مشتركاً ومشتركة تقـدم منهـم للامتحان في جميع المباحث (16668) مشتركاً ومشتركة وعلى النحو الآتي المسار الثانوي الشامل الأكاديمي وبلغ عدد المتقدمين في هذا المسار (13631) مشتركاً ومشتركة ، نجح منهم (5833) مشتركاً ومشتركة بنسبة مئوية (8ر42)% أما المسار الثانوي الشامل المهني فقد بلـغ عدد المتقدميـن في هذا المسـار (3037) مشتركاً ومشتركة ، نجـح منهـم (1450) مشتركاً ومشتركة بنسبة مئوية (7ر47)%.
وحول توزيع المعدلات فقد حققت 395 طالبا معدلات فوق أل 95% منهم 349 من الفرع العلمي و20 طالب فقط في الفرع الأدبي و27 طالبا في المعلمواتية للمسار الأول فيما لم يحقق أي طالب هذا المعدل في فروع المعلوماتية المسار الثاني والتعليم الصحي والشرعي وبقية الفروع المهنية الأخرى.
وحول هذا التفاوت نفى النعيمي أية زيادة للعلامات قد طرأت على علامات تخصص الفرع العلمي مبينا أن هذه اجتهادا من قبل الطلبة أنفسهم.
ويحق ل48 ألف و674 مشتركا في هذا الامتحان الالتحاق بمؤسسات التعليم العالي المختلفة والذين حققوا معدل 65بالمئة فما فوق بينما سيلتحق 2514 بسوق العمل.
أما شهادة الكفاءة المدرسية فقد بلـغ عـدد المشتركيـن ممـن استنفـدوا حقهـم فـي التقـدم لامتحـان شهـادة الدراسـة الثانويـة العامـة وحققـوا شـروط الحصـول علـى شهـادة الكفـاءة المدرسيـة (1933) مشتركـا ومشتركـة مـن مجمـوع (4002) استنفـدوا حقهـم فـي الـدورة الحاليـة، وستـوزع الشهـادات عليهـم مـع شهـادات الثانويـة العامـة.
وستباشر وزارة التربية اعتبارا من صباح اليوم بتوزيع كشوفات العلامات من خلال مديريات التربية والتعليم في مختلف محافظات المملكة.
وأشار النعيمي إلى أن وزارة الخارجية قد فتحت مكتبا لتصديق شهادات الثانوية وذلك تسهيلا على المواطنين المغادرين والراغبين في الدراسة في الخارج.
وبين النعيمي أن الوزارة تعمل على تطوير قطاع التعليم بتنفيذ مجموعة من المشاريع الرائدة ومن أهمها وضع معايير ومؤشرات أداء للمناهج المطورة وإعداد وثيقة خاصة تعد دليلاً ومرشداً يوجه عملية التعليم ويحسّن التعلم ويضبط عمليات التقويم وإنشاء بنوك للأسئلة إذ تعمل فرق العمل على رفد هذه البنوك بفقرات اختبارية يقوم على إعدادها مشرفون ومعلمون مختصـون.
 :Icon31:  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أوائل الفروع.. نماذج على التفوق اعتمادا على الذات
الكفاح والمثابرة وتنظيم الوقت والإرادة والبيئة المنزلية الملائمة، هي التي مكنت الطالب يحيى سمير البوبلي من الحصول على المركز الاول في الفرع العلمي وهي 2ر99% .
يقول يحيى الذي يعمل والده مديرا لاحد الفروع البنكية، في حين والدته ربة منزل ان تنظيم الدراسة والوقت بصورة جلية هو ما ساعده على تحصيل هذه العلامة وسط العيش في بيئة منزلية هادئة طغى عليها التزام الصلاة لمختلف أعضاء الأسرة ومساعدة بعضنا لبعض.
ويضيف : لم استعن بأي مدرس خاص سوى مساعدة مدرستي والمعلمين فيها الذين بذلوا جهودا كبيرة من اجل عبور هذا الامتحان بأفضل نتيجة.
ويتابع أن  المنافسة كانت شديدة جدا مع زملائي الأوائل في نفس الفرع حيث كانت العلامات متقاربة والتي حصرت الفروق بين العشرة الأوائل في أعشار العلامة الواحدة.
والد يحيى بين انه لم يتطرق في يوم من الأيام لحث ابنه على الدراسة، مبينا انه كان ملتزما ومن المتفوقين عبر سنيه الدراسية السابقة ومن الأوائل في كافة المراحل الدراسية ليتدرج على هذا النهج الذي واصل تقدمه ومسيرته حتى حصوله على هذه النتيجة.
وقال : كان يتميز يحيى بهدوء كبير وتأمل وتركيز دون الالتزام بأسلوب القراءة المستمرة او السهر حتى ساعة متأخرة من الليل او حتى سماع كلمة تذمر منه أثناء الدراسة حيث لم أكن ألحظ عليه اية اكتراث زائد في هذا الامتحان.
وأضاف : يحيى كان رياضيا ويمارس هواية السباحة والتنس الأرضي والصلاة بانتظام.
وفيما يتعلق برغبته الدراسية، قال ان هدفه هو دراسة الطب وإكمال دراسته في هذا المجال.
اما دعاء وائل وهبة وهي الأولى في الفرع الأدبي ،فقالت :تمنكت من الحصول معدل 5ر97%من خلال المثابرة وعمل جدول زمني مريح والاعتماد على الكتب المدرسية ومساعدة والدتي التي تعمل معلمة.
دعاء هي البنت البكر بين إخوتها الثلاثة ، تقول والدتها أنها تمكنت من تحصيل هذه العلامة بواسطة ضبط الوقت وتفعيل جهدها الشخصي إضافة إلى أنها كانت متميزة في كافة الصفوف المدرسية.
دعاء وصفت هذه النتيجة بـالحلم، قائلة :لم أكن أتوقع الحصول على هذه النتيجة أطلاقا في ظل الرهبة التي يخلقها هذه الامتحان إلا أن ثقتي ومثابرتي وتنظيم الوقت والتركيز قد ساعدني مساعدة كبيرة على تحصيلها.
واضافت : كنت ادرس يوميا بمعدل ست ساعات ولم ألجأ في يوم من الأيام إلى خلق حالة من الطوارئ في المنزل أسوة بالآخرين حيث كنت اعمل على اجراء عملية دراسية مسحية لا يشوبها الترهل أو اللامبالاة أو التأجيل أو التقاعس بل كانت الارداة الجادة المنظمة هي سبيلي وأملي لتحصيل هذه النتيجة.
وتشير دعاء إلى أن طموحها سيكون العمل في المجال الدبلوماسي خاصة العمل في السفارات ، وقالت : أحب الدبلوماسية والعلاقات الدولية والعامة وذلك لتقديم كل ما يهم الآخرين من العمل الخير والمحبب.
والد دعاء وهو عقيد متقاعد من القوات المسلحة، فقال أن دعاء لم تشكل اية حالة طارئة غير اعتيادية داخل إطار الأسرة حيث كنا نخرج للتنزه في أوقات الامتحانات أرسلتها في الفصل الأول إلى دبي لدى احد أقربائي وذلك للتنزه وتغيير الجو دون الأخذ بالاعتبار ان الدراسة المستمرة هي الملاذ للتميز وتحصيل العلامة المتقدمة.
وأضاف إنني استعنت بمدرس خاص لتدريسها مادة الحاسوب التي أدت إلى تراجع معدلها عن معدل الفصل الأول حيث كان 3ر98% إضافة إلى مدرس للغة الإنجليزية وقواعدها فقط.
أما الطالب مأمون عقل والذي احتل المرتبة الثانية مكرر على المملكة في الفرع العلمي، وحصل على معدل 6ر98%، فقال :كنت أتوقع حصولي على هذه النتيجة كون والدي مربيين تربويين وكنت متميزا منذ الصف الأول.
والد مأمون الدكتور عقل القصراوي ويعمل مشرفا تربويا في البادية الوسطي قال أن علامة مأمون لم تنزل يوما عن 98 منذ صغره بل ومنذ الصف الأول حيث تابعناه منذ البداية حتى اعتاد على صعود السلم التعليمي بأريحية ودون مضايقات وتحديدا انه خريج مدرسة حكومية متميزة.
وأضاف أن والدته وهي مربية ومعلمة لغة إنجليزية ساعدته على تنظيم وقته مما أدى تدرج المستوى التعليمي نحو الأفضل حيث يطمح أن يكون طبيبا أسوة بأخوته الآخرين.
وأضاف أن مأمون هو الابن الثالث حيث أن الأكبر يدرس الصيدلة والثاني يدرس الطب والبقية نطمح في ان يكونوا جميعهم أطباء .
ويوجه الاب رسالة الى جميع الطلبة مضمونها أنه لا مستحيل مع الصبر والمثابرة والثقة بالنفس وعدم الاعتماد على الدوسيات الخاصة والتركيز على الكتاب المدرسي.

 :SnipeR (62):  :Icon31:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

طقس حار حتى الاربعاء

يكون الطقس في الايام الثلاثة المقبلة حارا نسبيا في المناطق الجبلية وحارا في باقي مناطق المملكة والرياح شمالية غربية الى شرقية معتدلة السرعة حسبما افادت دائرة الارصاد الجوية.
وتتراوح العظمى في عمان للايام الثلاثة المقبلة بين 34و35 درجة مئوية والصغرى بين 22و23 درجة.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الملك : أوعزت للحكومة بضمان توفر المواد الأساسية بأسعار معقولة

* إعفاء مواطني الرصيفة من غرامات بناء على اراض فوضت لهم 


* جلالته يوعز بشمول طلبة المخيمات بالتغذية المدرسية


مخيم حطين- أوعز جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني ،امس، للحكومة بشمول طلبة مدارس مخيمات اللاجئين الفلسطينيين التي تشرف عليها وكالة الغوث بمشروع التغذية المدرسية.
وتطال هذه المكرمة التي اعلن عنها رئيس الوزراء نادر الذهبي خلال زيارة جلالة الملك الى مخيم حطين نحو 75 الف طالب وطالبة من ابناء المخيمات وبكلفة ثلاثة ملايين دينار سنويا.
واكد جلالة الملك خلال لقائه امس ممثلين عن مخيم حطين اهتمامه الكبير بتحسين حياة المواطنين والتخفيف من الأعباء الاقتصادية التي تواجههم مشيرا الى انه سيعمل مع الحكومة لاتخاذ التدابير التي تخفف من تلك الأعباء .
وقال جلالته'' نحن على أعتاب شهر رمضان المبارك، وقد أوعزت للحكومة باتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لضمان توفر المواد الأساسية بأسعار معقولة للمواطنين''


وكان جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني استهل زيارته الى مخيم حطين بافتتاح حزمة مشاريع تنموية من ابرزها مركز صحي العامرية ومركز حطين للكشف المبكر عن الإعاقات والتأهيل المجتمعي في مخيم حطين والتي أمر بها جلالة الملك خلال زيارته للمخيم تشرين اول الماضي.
وتبرع جلالة الملك بانشاء مبنى خاص لجمعية ايتام مخيم حطين لتتمكن من القيام بواجباتها الانسانية بفاعلية اكبر.
ويحرص الأردن على تحسين الخدمات المقدمة للاجئين والنازحين الفلسطينيين في 13 مخيما في المملكة بالتعاون مع وكالة الغوث الدولية ـ التي تتولى الإشراف على تلك المخيمات ـ جنبا الى جنب مع جهد سياسي ثابت يؤكد حقهم في العودة والتعويض.  
وعبر ابناء المخيم عن تقديرهم وسعادتهم بالاهتمام الملكي بتحسين اوضاعهم وظروفهم المعيشية، مؤكدين ان ما جرى تنفيذه من مشاريع حل مشاكل طالما عانوا منها سنوات طوال.
وتطرق اللقاء الذي حضره رئيس الوزراء نادر الذهبي ورئيس الديوان الملكي الهاشمي د.باسم عوض الله ومستشار جلالة الملك لشؤون العشائر الشريف فواز زبن عبدالله ورئيس لجنة تنفيذ المبادرات الملكية المستشار في الديوان الملكي يوسف العيسوي الى جملة من المعيقات والتحديات التي تواجه ابناء ميخم حطين.
وتتصل تلك المعيقات وفقا لابناء المخيم بالخدمات العامة والبنى التحتية ومعالجة مشكلة المياه والحد من التلوث البيئي ودعم الجمعيات الخيرية ومشروعاتها المدرة للدخل.

واكد رئيس الوزراء نادر الذهبي ان توجيهات جلالة الملك بشمول طلبة مدارس الغوث في المخيمات بمشروع التغذية المدرسية تأتي في اطار حرص واهتمام جلالته الدائمين من اجل تحسين الظروف المعيشية لابناء المخيمات.
واشار الذهبي الى ان هذه المكرمة الملكية تاتي في اطار المكارم العديدة التي يحرص جلالة الملك على تقديمها لابنائه من الطلبة.
واعلن الذهبي انه سيتم اعفاء المواطنين في لواء الرصيفة الذين بنوا منازلهم على ارض فوضت لهم سابقا من الغرامات المترتبة عليها.
وبخصوص المشاكل البيئية ومخلفات شركة الفوسفات، قال الذهبي انه سيتم ارسال فريق لدراسة ازالة تلك المخلفات او تشجيرها وسيبدأ العمل بذلك خلال شهرين.
وفيما يتعلق بقضايا النقل والمرور والازدحام، اشار الذهبي الى انه سيتم ارسال فريق من هيئة تنظيم قطاع النقل لمعالجة المشكلة، مثلما سيتم دراسة المشاريع الانتاجية المقترحة من قبل برنامج تعزيز الانتاجية في وزارة التخطيط.
وعرض خلال اللقاء فيلم تم إعداده من قبل هيئة شباب كلنا الأردن عن مخيم حطين والانجازات التي تحققت فيه اثر الزيارة الملكية السامية له.
وكان جلالة الملك زار المخيم العام الماضي وأمر بدعم المشاريع التي قدمها ابناء مخيم حطين للارتقاء بالمستوى المعيشي للسكان البالغ عددهم80 ألف نسمة وتحسين الواقع الصحي والتعليم فيه.
ومن ابرز المشاريع المنفذة في المخيم: 
مجمع للسفريات، ومقبرة إسلامية، وقاعة متعددة الأغراض، وبناء مركز التأهيل المجتمعي للمعاقين، ومركز صحي شامل لخدمة المخيم، وزيادة إعداد الأسر المستفيدة من مشروع إعادة تأهيل مساكن الأسر الفقيرة مثلما يجري العمل حاليا على معالجة مشكلة بركة البيبسي بشكل يجعلها مقصدا ترفيهيا تتوافر فيه عناصر رعاية الشباب والطفولة والاسرة .
ويجري العمل حاليا على إزالة التلوث من البركة وإيجاد مسطح مائي نظيف وإضافة عناصر تفاعلية من أبنية ومرافق لزيادة ارتياد المجتمع المحلي وسيتم إقامة سد خرساني لتخزين المياه في فصل الشتاء وعمل ممر فوق جسم السد لربط أجزائه بالحديقة التي ستحيطه وتطوير الحديقة القائمة.
وتقع حديقة البيبسي بجوار مخيم حطين في لواء الوصيفة بمساحة 210 دونمات وقد سميت بهذا الاسم لتجمع المياه العادمة من مصنع البيبسي في تلك البركة سابقة.
وكان جلالة الملك التقى الشهر الماضي في الديوان الملكي الهاشمي عددا من شباب هيئة كلنا الاردن من مخيم حطين حيث اوعز جلالته بتنفيذ حزمة جديدة من المشاريع عرضها الشباب امام جلالته.
ومن بين تلك المشاريع التي تم البدء بتنفيذها إعادة تأهيل بركة البيبسي لتشمل الحدائق، ومراكز شبابية، وملعبا خماسيا، ومراكز تكنولوجيا معلومات، وتأهيل البركة المائية وإنشاء جسر مشاة عليها واستحداث غرف رياض أطفال في مدرسة عين غزال، وتزويد مدارس المخيم بثمانين جهاز حاسوب.
وتم تزويد مركز صحي جبل الأمير فيصل بمختبر طبي وجهاز أشعة وجهاز أسنان وتأثيث نادي الرواد الثقافي وتزويد مركز اتحاد المرأة الأردنية بأجهزة حاسوب وصيانة ملعب الفوسفات ليخدم شباب لواء الرصيفة ومخيم حطين.
وتطرق عدد من المواطنين الى بعض المطالب والاحتياجات التي تواجههم والتي من ابرزها مشكلة المياه وخدمات البنية التحتية والمواصلات ودعم الجمعيات الخيرية.
وكان محافظ الزرقاء احمد الشياب القى كلمة اكد فيها اعتزاز ابناء الزرقاء عامة وابناء مخيم حطين بالانجازات التي تحققت بفضل الزيارات الملكية المتكررة والاهتمام الذي يوليه جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني لكل ما من شأنه تحسين اوضاع المواطنين.
من جانبه، قال مدير دائرة الشؤون الفلسطينية وجيه عزايزة ان ابناء مخيم حطين يثمنون عاليا مكارم جلالة الملك والتي حلت مشاكل عانوا منها على مدى سنوات طوال، واكد ان جميع مطالب سكان المخيم تم تنفيذها وباحدث المواصفات وبجودة عالية وفي وقت سريع ما ترك اطيب الاثر في نفوسهم.
وعبر ابناء المخيم ممن حضروا اللقاء عن تقديرهم وسعادتهم بالانجازات التي تحققت في المخيم مثمنين عاليا اهتمام جلالة الملك بتحسين اوضاعهم وتمكينهم من التغلب على الظروف الصعبة التي يواجهونها.
وقال رئيس لجنة تحسين المخيم حسن قبلاوي ان شمول طلبة مدارس المخيمات بمشروع التغذية المدرسية سيكون له اطيب الاثر في نفوس جيل النشء وسينعكس ايجابا على تحسين تحصيلهم العلمي.
وقالت رئيسة جمعية صباح العناتي ان المشاريع التي نفذت في المخيم عالجت العديد من المشاكل وذللت العديد من الصعاب لا سيما في المجالات الصحية والتعليمية.
وفي الوقت الذي عرضت فيه ابتسام قرقعة مشكلة توفير رياض الأطفال الحكومية اكدت ان ابناء المخيم يتحدثون عن مكارم جلالة الملك التي تمت في أعقاب زيارته العام الماضي بكل مشاعر الاعتزاز والتقدير خاصة وانها عالجت العديد من المشاكل.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الملك يشارك بفعاليات يوم السلاح فـي (الصيانة)


شارك جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني القائد الاعلى للقوات المسلحة اخوانه في قيادة سلاح الصيانة الملكي أمس فعاليات يوم السلاح الذي اقيم في مدرسة الصيانة والسواقة .
والقى قائد السلاح بحضور رئيس هيئة الاركان المشتركة الفريق اول الركن خالد جميل الصرايرة كلمة اكد فيها العمل المتواصل لتنفيذ توجيهات جلالة القائد الاعلى للنهوض بمستوى سلاح الصيانة الملكي ضمن مفهوم رفع الكفاءة بأقل التكاليف وبما ينسجم مع خطط العمليات وظروفها.
وقال ان التطورات الحديثة التي شهدتها القوات المسلحة الاردنية وبتوجيهاتكم السامية ودعمكم الموصول شملت كافة الصنوف والتشكيلات العسكرية التي تقوم على التطوير والتصنيع والانتاج وفق انظمة الاتمتة الحديثة التي ادت الى تطوير انظمة التسلح وانظمة القيادة والسيطرة الفاعلة اضافة الى تفعيل كل ذلك في عقيدة قتالية متجددة دمجت السلاح والالية والمعدات مع المقاتل ومنطقة العمليات ضمن منظومة قتالية متكاملة تحقق الاهداف الوطنية.
بعد ذلك افتتح جلالة القائد الاعلى مبنى الجهاز التشبيهي ( السميوليتر ) لتدريب السائقين الذي يحاكي الظروف الجوية المختلفة باساليب مشابهة تماما لتلك التي يواجهها السائق على الطريق بما يسهم برفع كفاءة السائقين لمواجهة اسوأ الظروف ويقلل من حوادث الاليات والمركبات.
وتجول جلالته والحضور في مختلف اجنحة المعرض الذي اقامته قيادة سلاح الصيانة الملكية.
واشتمل المعرض على نماذج لابراج حدودية مزودة بالطاقة الكهربائية عن طريق الطاقة المتجددة المستخدمة في تشغيل اجهزة المراقبة الحدودية وفي كل ما يلبي متطلبات الرفاهية المختلفة للافراد في المواقع الحدودية كافة ومن ضمن المعروضات مفرزة فنية ومحطة صيانة ثابتة انبثقتا عن مخرجات المراجعة الاستراتيجية لتطوير وتأهيل وتوسيع العمل في هذين المجالين.
كما اشتمل على اعمال ابداعية قامت بها مختلف وحدات السلاح والمشاريع القائمة والاليات الخاصة المستخدمة في سلاح الصيانة الملكي .
وشاهد جلالة القائد الاعلى ضمن فعاليات يوم سلاح الصيانة الملكي تدريبات مختلفة نفذتها وحدات السلاح دلت على المستوى المتطور الذي وصلت اليه مرتبات هذه الوحدات في مجالات الاعمال التعبوية والميدانية العسكرية الى جانب احترافهم العمل الفني التخصصي.
واشتملت فعاليات التدريب على انفتاح مفرزة فنية وعملية انقاذ واخلاء خلال العمليات واستبدال مجموعة قوة لدبابة الحسين ومهارات التدريب الخاص لمرتبات السلاح .
وحضر الفعاليات عدد من رؤساء الهيئات في القيادة العامة وكبار ضباط القوات المسلحة وضباط وضباط صف وافراد وحدات سلاح الصيانة الملكي .

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

زودنا بالمزيد يامعاذ

----------


## الاء

مشكووور  على الاخبار

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> زودنا بالمزيد يامعاذ


ابشري ولا يهمك  بس انا حاليا مشغول بالمحل 

وان شاء الله رح انزل اخبار اليوم





> مشكووور  على الاخبار


ولو هاد من واجبنا يا الاء 

مشكووورة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

جلالته يفتتح مسجد مقام النبي هود








جرش- بترا ـ افتتح جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني أمس مسجد مقام النبي هود عليه السلام في محافظة جرش والذي نفذ في إطار خطة الاعمار الهاشمي لمساجد الأنبياء والصحابة ومقاماتهم التي شملت حتى الآن نحو35 موقعا على امتداد المملكة. وتشرف جلالته بالاطلاع على نسخة من مصحف آل البيت الشريف، وأمر جلالة الملك بطباعة هذه النسخة بعد ان فرغت اللجنة العلمية المتخصصة في علم القراءات والتجويد والرسم والضبط من مراجعتها وتدقيقها من حيث قواعد الرسم وعلامات الضبط والوقف وعدد الآيات والتأكد من أوائل الأجزاء والأحزاب، وبيان السور المكية والمدنية. وبحسب وزير الأوقاف والشؤون والمقدسات الإسلامية عبدالفتاح صلاح ستتولى الوزارة طباعة المصحف الشريف خلال الأيام القادمة حيث سيوزع على المساجد والمراكز الإسلامية داخل المملكة وخارجها.
و قال صلاح ان اللجنة المتخصصة قررت أن مصحف آل البيت الشريف الذي كتبه الخطاط الأردني شكري الخالدي سليم الرسم والضبط وحسن الاخراج مشيرا الى ان مراجعته وتدقيقه وزخرفته بزخارف إسلامية جديدة استمر نحو 4 سنوات.
وكان جلالة الملك استهل زيارته إلى مقام نبي الله هود ـ التي رافقه فيها الأمير رعد بن زيد كبير الأمناء رئيس اللجنة الملكية لاعمار مساجد ومقامات الأنبياء والصحابة والشهداء ورئيس الديوان الملكي الهاشمي الدكتور باسم عوض الله ـ بإزاحة الستارة عن اللوحة التذكارية للمشروع الذي وصلت كلفته نحو 420 الف دينار.
وشمل المشروع إقامة مسجد ومصلى للنساء ودار للقرآن الكريم مع المحافظة على الآثار القديمة المتمثلة بالمغارة الموجودة في الموقع والتي تذكر في الأثر بأن نبي الله هود عليه السلام قد أقام فيها وقد سميت القرية الواقعة فيها بقرية هود نسبة اليه عليه السلام.
وبحسب رئيس اللجنة الفنية للجنة الاعمار الملكي المهندس عبدالمنعم الحياري فقد تم التأكيد على موقع المغارة ببناء قبة محمولة على أربعة أعمدة تقع الى الجهة الشمالية من المغارة والى الجهة الشرقية من المسجد الذي تبلغ مساحته حولي 460 مترا وتعلوه مئذنة ترى عن بعد لتدل على الموقع مضيفا ان الاعمار الهاشمي شمل حتى الان نحو 35 موقعا في مختلف محافظات المملكة بكلفة تجاوزت 26 مليون دينار.

----------


## الاء

مشكووور معااذ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> مشكووور معااذ


لا شكر على واجب 

بس بعدكم ما شفتوا شي 

والله غير اولعها 

بس اصبريلك شوي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الذهبي يؤكد أهمية دور الصحافة والإعلام فـي خدمة المجتمع بعيداً عن اغتيال الشخصية




أكد رئيس الوزراء نادر الذهبي اهمية الدور الذي تقوم به الصحافة والاعلام في خدمة قضايا المجتمع وتعظيم الانجازات التي حققها وطننا العزيز.
وقال رئيس الوزراء خلال لقائه امس مجموعة جديدة من الصحفيين بعد ان ادوا اليمين القانونية امام وزير الدولة لشؤون الاعلام والاتصال ناصر جوده في دار رئاسة الوزراء ان الحكومة ترحب بدور الصحافة باعتبارها سلطة رابعة مثلما ترحب بالراي والراي الاخر بعيدا عن اغتيال الشخصية والتجريح منوها بمقولة جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني بان الصحافة هي من انبل المهن وضرورة العودة الى نبل المهنة وخاصة في هذه الايام.




واكد رئيس الوزراء ضرورة اعتماد البحث والتعمق والتقصي في العمل الصحفي وعدم نشر اخبار او تحليلات او مقالات دون التحقق من مصداقيتها لا ان تكون مبنية على اشاعات او معلومات ، مشددا بهذا الصدد على ان المعلومة يجب ان تبقى معلومة لا ان تصبح حقيقة قبل التاكد منها.
وقال ان الحكومة لا تمانع من توجيه النقد او ابداء اراء مخالفة لسياسة معينة شريطة عدم التعرض بالاساءة والتجريح للشخصية التي تعمل في العمل العام كاتهامه بفساد او غيره دون ادلة كافية.
وبارك رئيس الوزراء للصحفيين الجدد اداء القسم والذين يشكلون دماء جديدة تضخ في الجسم الصحفي والاعلامي ، مؤكدا اهمية القسم في اعطاء زخم جديد لمسيرة جديدة من العطاء.
وكان 30 زميلا وزميلة ادوا اليمين القانونية امام وزير الدولة لشؤون الاعلام والاتصال ناصر جودة في دار رئاسة الوزراء بحضور نقيب الصحفيين الزميل عبدالوهاب زغيلات واعضاء مجلس النقابة.
وقال جودة ان السلطة الرابعة ''الصحافة '' جزء اساسي من المسيرة التشاركية وعمل الفريق الواحد لمواجهة التحديات والصعوبات التي تواجهنا داعيا الزملاء الجدد الى عدم التردد في النقد الموضوعي البناء.
واضاف ان جلالة الملك وصف السلطة الرابعة بعين الرقيب الكاشفة عن الحقيقة التي تشير الى مواقع الخلل والخطأ وتساعد وترفد الحكومة في اطار مسيرتنا الديمقراطية.
واشار جودة الى مقتطفات من حديث جلالة الملك الاخير لوكالة الانباء الاردنية قبل اشهر والتي حذر فيها جلالته من الاشاعات والتشكيك والانكار لانجازات الوطن حيث طلب جلالته الابتعاد عن الاشاعات واغتيال الشخصية والتركيز على الموضوعية والحيادية موضحا ان هذا لا يعني ان لا ننتقد ولكن يجب ان يكون النقد بناء وموضوعيا وان الرقابة والمساءلة مطلوبة مشيرا الى ان هناك من يعتقد ان النقد يعني التجريح وان الرقابة والمساءلة تعني اغتيال الشخصية وهذا غير مقبول.
واكد جودة ان هذا التوجيه الملكي المباشر يتطلب منا جميعا ان نرقى الى مستوى المسؤولية الملقاه على عاتقنا الى مستوى توجيهات وطموحات جلالة الملك.
وادي اليمين القانونية الزملاء فراس مبيضين واسلام الشوملي وسارة القضاة وسماح بيبرس وجميل حمد وعلا عبيدات ومحمد الدويري وعلاء الفروخ وحسين الشرعة وناجح ابو شومر ولينا عربيات وعدنان بريه وعلي الشنيقات وباسل العكور واحلام النعيمات وبرهان الاشقر ونزيه القسوس وسيرين السيد وكوثر صوالحة وسهير فريحات وعلاء الطوالبة ومحمد القاضي ومحمود كريشان وخالد الشقران وزكي سعيد وابراهيم الخريسات ورداد العموش واحمد الطراونة ومحمد الحوامدة و ''ومحمد عمار'' صلاح.

----------


## زهره التوليب

قرر مجلس الوزراء الموافقة على اعفاء سيارات اعضاء مجلس الاعيان البالغ عددهم 55 عضوا من الرسوم الجمركية والضريبة العامة والخاصة على المبيعات وزيادة رواتبهم بمقدار 1000 دينار شهريا كمبلغ مقطوع.  وتضمن القرار الذي اقره مجلس الوزراء مؤخرا الاعفاء لعضو مجلس الاعيان بصفته الشخصية ولمرة واحدة فقط وان يتم تنظيم بيان جمركي وضع الاستهلاك للسيارة المعفاة على ان لا تزيد سعة المحرك عن 3750 سي سي ليتساوى اعضاء مجلس الامة بشقيه النواب والاعيان.

واشترط القرار ان لا يكون العين قد استفاد من اعفاء سيارة من اي جهة كانت وان يتم منحه اعفاء بنسبة 50 بالمئة في حال انه استفاد من اعفاء اخر.

وكان مجلس الوزراء قد وافق في جلسة سابقة على منح اعضاء مجلس النواب اعفاء سياراتهم من الرسوم الجمركية والضريبة العامة والخاصة على المبيعات بالشروط نفسها سابقة الذكر./ العرب اليوم /

----------


## زهره التوليب

ربي يزيدهم من نعيمه :Eh S(2):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يا عمي والله بدهم لشو الحكي ؟ :SnipeR (30):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

يا عمي عزززززززززززززز 

معناها انا الان بدي سيارة BMW أخر موديل من واحد من الاعيان 

يالله انا بستنى !!!  :Bl (2):

----------


## عُبادة

اه والله بتعبوا كثير

حقهم

يعني هالشي بكلف بس 3 مليون اعفاءات
و660 الف دينار زيادة الرواتب 

طبعا هذا بعد ما لغوا قرار بدعم محروقات لذوي الدخل  المحدود والمتدني لتدفئة الشتوية

بس اصحاب الدخل المحدود ما بتعبوا ليش ندعمهم دايما الدعم للي بتعبوا بس


قال الشاعر : كيفما تكونوا يولَ عليكم * فإنْ عمّ الصلاح الرعية فالراعي صالح

----------


## زهره التوليب

> يا عمي والله بدهم لشو الحكي ؟





> يا عمي عزززززززززززززز 
> 
> معناها انا الان بدي سيارة BMW أخر موديل من واحد من الاعيان 
> 
> يالله انا بستنى !!!





> اه والله بتعبوا كثير
> 
> حقهم
> 
> يعني هالشي بكلف بس 3 مليون اعفاءات
> و660 الف دينار زيادة الرواتب 
> 
> طبعا هذا بعد ما لغوا قرار بدعم محروقات لذوي الدخل  المحدود والمتدني لتدفئة الشتوية
> 
> ...




ليش الحسد :SnipeR (30): ...احكو الله يزيدهم ويعطينا متل ما اعطاهم :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

النواب نواب وطن وكلهم شفافيه وبعيدين عن المحسوبيه وللعلم كلهم وصلوا لمجلس النواب بالصوت الحر  :Db465236ff:  لاحظوا ما كان في بيع للاصوات ..بيع الاصوات مش عنا ولوووووووووووووو :Db465236ff: 

يا جماعه ال1000 دينار هيه ضرائب من المواطن الى جيبة المسؤول..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> النواب نواب وطن وكلهم شفافيه وبعيدين عن المحسوبيه وللعلم كلهم وصلوا لمجلس النواب بالصوت الحر  لاحظوا ما كان في بيع للاصوات ..بيع الاصوات مش عنا ولوووووووووووووو
> 
> يا جماعه ال1000 دينار هيه ضرائب من المواطن الى جيبة المسؤول..


عمار الحكي عن الاعيان مش النواب 

صَحصِح  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> عمار الحكي عن الاعيان مش النواب 
> 
> صَحصِح


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

يا اخوان بستاهلوا مهو رواتبهم ما بتكفي!!!!!!

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يعطينا متل ما اعطاهم 

ان شاء الله بنكبر ونصير نستلم رواتب اكثر

----------


## عُبادة

> ليش الحسد...احكو الله يزيدهم ويعطينا متل ما اعطاهم


والله يا زهرة مش حسد بس 

دعم المحروقات او على القليلة الكاز للعائلات الميتين من البرد بالشتوية اولى من إلي بطالبوا باعفاء سياراتهم 
شوفي سعة الماتور المسموحة 3700 سي سي يعني بتستهلك باليوم بنزين قد مصروف عائلة من الكاز خلال الشتوية كاملة



والله حرااااااااااام

----------


## زهره التوليب

> والله يا زهرة مش حسد بس 
> 
> دعم المحروقات او على القليلة الكاز للعائلات الميتين من البرد بالشتوية اولى من إلي بطالبوا باعفاء سياراتهم 
> شوفي سعة الماتور المسموحة 3700 سي سي يعني بتستهلك باليوم بنزين قد مصروف عائلة من الكاز خلال الشتوية كاملة
> 
> 
> 
> والله حرااااااااااام


المشكله انو هالحكي معروف ومابده شرح...بس مين بده يحس بالمساكين!!!!!!

----------


## Shift

الله يعينكم ياارب .. بس الوضع في مصر أمر واصعب .. 
في مصر حوالي 550 عضو مجلس شعب وتقريبا زيهم في مجلس الشوري .. 
اعفاء نهائي من الجمارك علي السيارات بصفته وشخصه .. دون حد ادني لعدد السيارات او السي سي للسياره 
وحين دخول اي عضو الي مجلس الشعب بترشيح من ساكني الدائره الانتخابيه 
يحصل كلا منهم علي حوالي 50 الف دولار . و 100 فدان وشقه وسياره .. مجانا من الحكومه 
الي جانب انه يكون لديه حصانه سياسيه .. بحيث لا يحق لاي جهه استدعاءه من دون استاذان مجلس الشعب 


تعالوا شوفوا بيعملوا ايه في مصر 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> الله يعينكم ياارب .. بس الوضع في مصر أمر واصعب .. 
> في مصر حوالي 550 عضو مجلس شعب وتقريبا زيهم في مجلس الشوري .. 
> اعفاء نهائي من الجمارك علي السيارات بصفته وشخصه .. دون حد ادني لعدد السيارات او السي سي للسياره 
> وحين دخول اي عضو الي مجلس الشعب بترشيح من ساكني الدائره الانتخابيه 
> يحصل كلا منهم علي حوالي 50 الف دولار . و 100 فدان وشقه وسياره .. مجانا من الحكومه 
> الي جانب انه يكون لديه حصانه سياسيه .. بحيث لا يحق لاي جهه استدعاءه من دون استاذان مجلس الشعب 
> 
> 
> تعالوا شوفوا بيعملوا ايه في مصر


احنا هون عايشين بجنة واحنا مش عارفين :Db465236ff:

----------


## Shift

> احنا هون عايشين بجنة واحنا مش عارفين


آه والله  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الملكة رانيا تركز على الخروج بحلول مستدامة لتوظيف الشباب فـي العالم العربي



في الاجتماع الثاني بعد اطلاق مجموعة القيادة العربية للاستدامة وخلال جلسة حوارية ادارتها جلالة الملكة رانيا العبدالله امس في عمان حول موضوع توظيف الشباب والعمالة في العالم العربي، حثت جلالتها قادة الأعمال على الخروج بحلول مستدامة للمواءمة ما بين متطلبات سوق العمل ومخرجات التعليم.
جاء ذلك خلال الجلسة الحوارية لمؤتمر المجموعة الذي يستمر لمدة يومين وحضرها كل من وزير العمل باسم السالم ووزير التربية والتعليم الدكتور تسير النعيمي وعدد من رؤوساء مؤسسات القطاع الخاص الأردنية ومؤسسات المجتمع المدني.
وحذرت جلالتها من تفاقم مشكلة البطالة بين الشباب في العالم العربي بالقول: '' مع وجود 60% من السكان تحت سن الثلاثين والأخذ بالاعتبار أن 1 من كل 4 أشخاص عاطل عن العمل، يجب علينا خلق 5 ملايين فرصة عمل سنويا للحد من تزايد نسب البطالة في عالمنا العربي''.
وأضافت جلالتها: '' على الرغم من ارتفاع نسبة التعليم في عالمنا العربي، فإن مخرجات التعليم لا يتم استغلالها على أكمل وجه في قطاع التوظيف''.مشيرة الى أن جميع قادة الأعمال لديهم مصلحة مباشرة للاستثمار في التعليم. واكدت على ضرورة تدخل القطاعات المختلفة لحل مشكلة البطالة في العالم العربي باعتبار أن المنطقة العربية تعاني من أعلى نسبة بطالة في العالم، منوهة جلالتها الى ان '' الشباب هم المحرك الاكبر للتغيير الاقتصادي لاي مجتمع''.
وخلال الاجتماع الأول للمجموعة الذي عقد في امستردام أيار الماضي كانت جلالتها قد تعهدت بتسليط الضوء على موضوع العدالة الاجتماعية الذي يساعد في اطلاق قدرات وامكانيات الشباب في المستقبل.
والجلسة التي قدم لها وزير البيئة خالد الايراني وشارك فيها كل من المدير المسؤول لمجموعة سيكم المصرية حلمي ابو العيش ومن بريطانيا نائبة رئيس مجموعة الاعمال في المجتمع جوليا سليفردون ومن الامارات العميد المؤسس لكلية دبي للإدارة الحكومية طارق يوسف ناقشت العديد من الافكار لمواجهة تحديات البطاله في قطاع الشباب ودور القطاعات الثلاثة المجتمع المدني والخاص والعام في بناء شراكة مؤسسية قادرة على توسيع مبادرات التنمية المستدامة الناجحة في الوطن العربي والاستفادة من التجارب العالمية في هذا المجال.
وركز المتحدثون على أهمية نشر المشاريع الاجتماعية والأساليب الاجتماعية المبتكرة في مناهج التعليم، مشددين على قدرة ومسؤولية أصحاب الأعمال في قيادة هذا النهج.
وبناء على خبرتهم في تطوير الحلول المستدامة لمثل هذه القضايا، ابدى المتحدثون وجهة نظرهم في كيفية دعم قطاع التعليم وجذب الحكومات والمجتمع المدني وغيرهم من الشركاء لعقد شراكات مع القطاع الخاص في مجال الاستدامة، حيث تحدث كل منهم عن خططهم الوطنية في عقد الشراكات بين الحكومات والأعمال والمجتمع المدني.
وأضاف أبو العيش: '' يجب علينا أن نغذي روح الأطفال من خلال الموسيقى والفن، فلولا الالهام لن يوجد مكان للإبداع وجب ان يكون هذا الالهام جزءا من مناهجنا الدراسية''.
وتحدثت جوليا سليفردون عن خبراتها السابقة في عدد من المبادرات الشبيهة في بريطانيا، والتي ركزت على الشباب المشردين والعاطلين عن العمل، حيث قامت باعادة دمجهم في مجتمعاتهم من خلال خلق فرص عمل لهم وتوجيههم. ومن خلال متابعتهم لهؤلاء الشباب تبين أن الأغلبية استطاعوا الحفاظ بنجاح على وظائفهم لمدة ستة أشهر على الأقل.
وأضاف طارق يوسف أن أصحاب الأعمال عليهم الواجب الأخلاقي في تقديم البدائل الانسب لتدخل الحكومات في تحقيق الأهداف الاجتماعية: وقال '' يمكن لأصحاب المشاريع التفريق بين الحلول الناجحة وغيرها''. وبعد انتهاء الجلسة ناقش الحضور من القطاعين الخاص والعام بالإضافة الى مجموعة من الشباب كيفية تركيز جهود القطاع الخاص على مشكلة توظيف الشباب وعقد شراكات مع مختلف المؤسسات الحكومية من أجل وضع الخطط المناسبة لتطبيق عدد من الحلول المقترحة والتوصيات.
وستجتمع المجموعة اليوم من أجل التعرف على أهم السبل لمواجهة التحديات التي تعيق الاستدامة في العالم العربي، وكيفية نشر هذا المفهوم لسائر الشركات ذات الشأن. ومنذ تشكيلها مسبقا هذا العام عمل أعضاء المجموعة على تشجيع غيرهم من أصحاب الأعمال لخلق التوازن بين الربح والحفاظ على البيئة وتوفير الفرص المتساوية.
ويمكن لأي من المؤسسات في العالم العربي والتي تتقيد بمعايير الاستدامة الانضمام الى المجموعة التي اسستها جلالة الملكة رانيا، على أن تلتزم بالعمل لتحقيق أهداف المجموعة ومن ضمنها تبني استراتيجية تطبق مفاهيم الاستدامة في مؤسساتها ووضع خطط لإصدار تقارير استدامة في المستقبل القريب.
ويذكر ان المجموعة التي بدأت بستة عشر عضوا تضم حاليا 22 عضوا يمثلون 12 مشروعا اقليميا من أكثر المشاريع تطورا بالاضافة الى مؤسسات غير حكومية وبعض المؤسسات الحكومية. حيث يجتمعون 4 مرات سنويا من أجل مناقشة أساليب تغيير مفهوم الاستدامة واعداد التقارير ونشر الوعي العام لفائدة اعداد التقارير بالنسبة للشركات والمجتمعات بالاضافة الى مناقشة الأساليب المبتكرة لنشر هذه القضايا.


منقول عن جريدة الرأي

----------


## زهره التوليب

بس سؤال مين هاي الي قاعده قدام الملكه؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

والله ما بعرف 

و مشكورة على المرور اخت زهرة

----------


## M7MD

*طيب شو المناسبة؟

أكيد أكشفوا خطة جديدة بتساهم برفع الغلاء أو بفرض ضريبة بمسى جديد على المواطنين

لازم نبحبش عن الموضوع 

ولا من وين بدهم يجيبوا ال ......... انتوا حكيتوا كم قديش زيادة ؟؟

يعني كم بريزة بيطلعوا ؟؟*

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

وحاسدين قاهر عالقرشين :Db465236ff: ....ضاقت عيونكو عقرشين قاهر وما طبقتو مبادءكو غير عليه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

يالله يا شاطرين ورجونا مبادءكو هيهم بسرقو منكو عيني عينك وغصب عنكو :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> وحاسدين قاهر عالقرشين....ضاقت عيونكو عقرشين قاهر وما طبقتو مبادءكو غير عليه
> 
> يالله يا شاطرين ورجونا مبادءكو هيهم بسرقو منكو عيني عينك وغصب عنكو



طيب يعني اذا مش قادرين نحكي لأ للكبير..نسكت عالصغير كمان! شو احنا حنفيه بتنزل قروش :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> طيب يعني اذا مش قادرين نحكي لأ للكبير..نسكت عالصغير كمان! شو احنا حنفيه بتنزل قروش


لا زهره انا مش هيك قصدي....قصدي الشباب اللي كانو يقولو شغلة مبدأ.,..انهم ما بحبو حد يضحك عليهم وين راحت مبادئم السامية :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> لا زهره انا مش هيك قصدي....قصدي الشباب اللي كانو يقولو شغلة مبدأ.,..انهم ما بحبو حد يضحك عليهم وين راحت مبادئم السامية


ما راحت طبعا..بس بهاي الحاله حتى حكي مابنقدر نحكي :Eh S(2):

----------


## عُبادة

> وحاسدين قاهر عالقرشين....ضاقت عيونكو عقرشين قاهر وما طبقتو مبادءكو غير عليه
> 
> يالله يا شاطرين ورجونا مبادءكو هيهم بسرقو منكو عيني عينك وغصب عنكو


والله يا احمد احنا بعدنا عند كلامنا ومبدأنا

بس فرجيني وجه شبه بين النقطتين؟؟

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اه والله بتعبوا كثير
> 
> حقهم
> 
> يعني هالشي بكلف بس 3 مليون اعفاءات
> و660 الف دينار زيادة الرواتب 
> 
> طبعا هذا بعد ما لغوا قرار بدعم محروقات لذوي الدخل  المحدود والمتدني لتدفئة الشتوية
> 
> ...





> والله يا زهرة مش حسد بس 
> 
> دعم المحروقات او على القليلة الكاز للعائلات الميتين من البرد بالشتوية اولى من إلي بطالبوا باعفاء سياراتهم 
> شوفي سعة الماتور المسموحة 3700 سي سي يعني بتستهلك باليوم بنزين قد مصروف عائلة من الكاز خلال الشتوية كاملة
> 
> 
> 
> والله حرااااااااااام



لما كنترول الباص بوخذ منك الاجار وما برجعلك باقي ....شو قلتو ..قلتو انو انا بدي القرشين عشنها صارت الشغلة شغلة مبدأ وهي اسمها سرقة وهو ما استأذنا لما اخذهم  ... وفي منكو قال انا ما بهمني القرشين ومنكو قال لا والله القرشين اذا جمعناهم بعملو دنانير

وهاي انا ما جبت اشي من عند اقتباس لردك عبادة بثبت انو الاعفاءات الجمركية والرواتب الزيادة قرار مش صحيح ومش بمحلو وفي ناس اولى منهم بشوية كاز للشتوية واحنا ممكن نكون من هالناس وهيك بتكون السرقة هاي اعظم من سرقة القرشين لأ ومن دون ما يستأذنو وقبال عيونكم يالله فرجونا المبادىء

----------


## ابن الاردن

يا حراام مهمه بتعبوا كتير طول اليوم بمصوا بدم المواطن

----------


## tears

الغني بيزداد غنى والفقير بياكل هوا

----------


## عُبادة

> لما كنترول الباص بوخذ منك الاجار وما برجعلك باقي ....شو قلتو ..قلتو انو انا بدي القرشين عشنها صارت الشغلة شغلة مبدأ وهي اسمها سرقة وهو ما استأذنا لما اخذهم  ... وفي منكو قال انا ما بهمني القرشين ومنكو قال لا والله القرشين اذا جمعناهم بعملو دنانير
> 
> وهاي انا ما جبت اشي من عند اقتباس لردك عبادة بثبت انو الاعفاءات الجمركية والرواتب الزيادة قرار مش صحيح ومش بمحلو وفي ناس اولى منهم بشوية كاز للشتوية واحنا ممكن نكون من هالناس وهيك بتكون السرقة هاي اعظم من سرقة القرشين لأ ومن دون ما يستأذنو وقبال عيونكم يالله فرجونا المبادىء


اولا اعطيني طريقة ارجع فيهم مصاري الاعفاءات وانا من بكرة برجعهم


ثانيا:مصاري الاعفاءات مش حقي لحالي حتى تطالبني اني لحالي ارجعهم
اما القرشين من حقي لوحدي من حقي اطالب فيهم قدام الدنيا كلها

بكرة اذا طالبت بأي مال عام بصيروا يحكولك كم النسبة منهن إلك بتطلع 1 بالمليون او اقل بكثير يعني هذه النسبة لاتعطي لاي شخص انه يطالب بأي شي فلازم نتكاتف سويا مشان نرجع حقوقنا

----------


## The Gentle Man

عمان - عصام قضماني - قررت الحكومة أمس تخفيض أسعار المحروقات اعتبارا من اليوم وللمرة السادسة منذ تحريرها وربطها بالأسعار العالمية .
وكانت النسبة الأعلى في قائمة التخفيضات من نصيب زيت وقود الصناعة بنحو 9ر11% بينما كانت أدنى نسبة من نصيب الغاز البترولي المسال بالجملة بنسبة 2ر4% والبنزين أوكتان 90 وبلغت 4ر8% .
وقال وزير الطاقة والثروة المعدنية المهندس خلدون قطيشات:إن تحديد أسعار المحروقات سيتم مرة كل أسبوع بدلا من أسبوعين ، وتابع   سنختار يوما محددا من كل أسبوع لاعلان الأسعار وقد يكون الأحد   وأوضح أن الآلية التي أقرها مجلس الوزراء ستمكن المحطات من تعديل الأسعار ذاتيا بعد أن تكون قد تجهزت فنيا ، كما أنها تمكن المواطن من ممارسة الرقابة على المحطات خصوصا وأن تعديل الأسعار لن يكون مفاجئا .
وتابع رئيس الوزراء المهندس نادر الذهبي امس، حالة السوق للتأكد من توفر المحروقات والتزويد ، وقال مدير عام مصفاة البترول الدكتور أحمد الرفاعي:إن دائرة الطلبات في المصفاة ستعمل اليوم الجمعة لتلبية طلبات المحطات ، مؤكدا أن التزويد يتم بصورة طبيعية ، وقال   لا يفترض أن يعترض توفر المحروقات أية مشكلة   .
وقال قطيشات:إن تذبذب أسعار النفط دفع الى التسعير الأسبوعي بدلا من كل أسبوعين ، وتابع   إن آلية التسعير الحالية هي مرحلة انتقالية وصولا الى التسعير اليومي بعد أن يكون السوق قد حرر بالكامل مع تأسيس شركات تزويد للمحروقات تعمل في بيئة تنافسية   وأمل الوزير أن ينعكس التخفيض على أسعار السلع والخدمات وخصوصا النقل ، وقال:إن تخفيض أسعار المحروقات سيدفع الى تراجع أسعار السلع عموما   .
وتابع:إن الحكومة قررت تخفيض الأسعار تجاوبا مع الأسعار العالمية التي تراجعت وبذلك فانها تنفذ تعهداتها بعكس الأسعار العالمية محليا تخفيضا أو زيادة .
وصدر قرار التخفيض عن وزير الصناعة والتجارة المهندس عامر الحديدي ليعمل به اعتبارا من اليوم الجمعة تنفيذا لقرار مجلس الوزراء المتخذ بتاريخ 5 شباط الماضي والمتضمن الموافقة على تقرير لجنة التسعير وما تضمنه التقرير من آليات لتسعير المحروقات المحررة وأن يتم تطبيق هذه الآليات على جميع المشتقات النفطية.



منقول من جريدة الراي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

من خبرتي المتواضعهاتوقع انها بادرت خير

----------


## The Gentle Man

ان شاء الله ينزل كمان

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اولا اعطيني طريقة ارجع فيهم مصاري الاعفاءات وانا من بكرة برجعهم
> 
> 
> ثانيا:مصاري الاعفاءات مش حقي لحالي حتى تطالبني اني لحالي ارجعهم
> اما القرشين من حقي لوحدي من حقي اطالب فيهم قدام الدنيا كلها
> 
> بكرة اذا طالبت بأي مال عام بصيروا يحكولك كم النسبة منهن إلك بتطلع 1 بالمليون او اقل بكثير يعني هذه النسبة لاتعطي لاي شخص انه يطالب بأي شي فلازم نتكاتف سويا مشان نرجع حقوقنا


كلامك صحيح 200 % ...... بس لا تنسى انو المبدأ مبدأ وكمان مش انت لحالك رح تطالب في غيرك كمان حكى انو عندو نفس المبدأ ...

اما كيف تطالب بمصاريك بكرا الصبح بتروح عندهم وبتوخذ منهم موافقة على عمل مظاهرة...او مسيرة ...وبعدين بتجيبلك 30 مصري وبتطلع بتوقف قدام مبنى الحكومة وبتقولهم اللي بدك اياه بس بشويش :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> كلامك صحيح 200 % ...... بس لا تنسى انو المبدأ مبدأ وكمان مش انت لحالك رح تطالب في غيرك كمان حكى انو عندو نفس المبدأ ...
> 
> اما كيف تطالب بمصاريك بكرا الصبح بتروح عندهم وبتوخذ منهم موافقة على عمل مظاهرة...او مسيرة ...وبعدين بتجيبلك 30 مصري وبتطلع بتوقف قدام مبنى الحكومة وبتقولهم اللي بدك اياه بس بشويش




جيبلي تصريح مسيرة واذا طلع فيها اقل من 20 الف رح اعطيك الف دينار طبعا اذا ما تجاوز العدد 50 الف سائر

كأنه إللي بيجي على باله بيعطوه تصريح مسيرة
اذا مشان حصار غزة ما  ريضيوا يعطوا تصريح بدك مشان موضوع ضدهم يعطوك؟؟


وشو دخل المصاروة؟يعني لو تعطيه نص داركو بيرضا يطلع مسيرة هيك ؟

----------


## mylife079

تمكن الأمن الوقائي أول أمس الجمعة من القاء القبض على عصابة متخصصة في بيع المخدرات داخل احدى الكليات الجامعية المتوسطة.



وأكد مصدر أمني أن العصابة تتكون من أربعة أشخاص أحدهم يعمل في بوفية الكلية و الثلاثة الاخرون طلاب يدرسون في الكلية ذاتها ، وأشار الى أن رجال الامن ضبطوا افراد العصابة وبحوزتهم ما يقارب كيلو من الحشيش الجاهز للاستهلاك باحجام مقطعة على حسب حاجات الترويج للطالبات وأخرى على شكل سجائر.

ووفق للمصدر ذاته فان الاشخاص الاربعة وبحسب افادتهم في التحقيق الاولي الذي أجرى معهم أعترفوا بانهم يروجون لبيع المخدرات داخل الكلية منذ نحو عام ، ولفت المصدر الى أن طالبات الكلية هي الفئة المستهدفة من عملية الترويج للمخدرات.

وبحسب المصدر فان قسم الامن الوقائي تلقى معلومات من طالبات يدرسن بالكلية أكدن بها بوجود مجموعة من الاشخاص داخل الكلية يروجون لبيع المخدرات ، ما دفع افراد القسم الى اجراء مراقبة حثيثة للكلية وتحركات افراد العصابة حيث تم ضبطهم ووفق لرواية المصدر الامني وبحوزتهم كميات المخدرات بغية بيعها على طالبات الكلية.

وقال المصدر أن افراد العصابة تم أحالتهم الى مديرية مكافحة المخدرات في الامن العام لاكمال مجريات التحقيق معهم واحالتهم فيما بعد للقضاء.

www.jordanzad.com

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا اخ محمد على الموضوع

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اللواء القاضي يقلد كبار الضباط رتبهم الجديدة




قلد مدير الأمن العام اللواء مازن تركي القاضي،امس، كبار ضباط الأمن العام رتبهم الجديدة مباركا لهم ترقيتهم وداعيا أن تكون هذه الرتبة حافزا لهم لبذل المزيد من العطاء في ميدان العمل لأداء الرسالة الأمنية وتقديم أفضل الخدمات الأمنيــة والإنسانية والاجتماعية لكافة المواطنين متمنيا لهم التقدم والنجاح. وكانت الإرادة الملكية الساميــة صدرت بترفيع عدد من ضباط الأمن العام إلى الرتبة التي تلي رتبهـم.


الف مبروك لكل نشامى الوطن 

والف مبروك الترفيع يا نشامى الامن

----------


## mylife079

عمون - كما نشرت "عمون" اعلن السبت عن تخفيض اسعار المحروقات على مختلف الانواع وذلك وفقا لالية وضعتها الحكومة لهذه الغايةتأخذ بعين الاعتبار السعر العالمي للنفط ..

وقد قرر وزير الصناعة والتجارة المهندس عامر الحديدي تخفيض أسعار المشتقات النفطية اعتبارا من الاحد وذلك تنفيذا لقرار مجلس الوزراء المتخذ بتاريخ 5 شباط الماضي والمتضمن الموافقة على تقرير لجنة التسعير وما تضمنه التقرير من آليات لتسعير المحروقات المحررة وأن يتم تطبيق هذه الآليات على جميع المشتقات النفطية.

ويأتي القرار حسب بترا انه استنادا الى الصلاحيات المخولة الى وزير الصناعة والتجارة وبناء على تنسيب لجنة التسعير التي عقدت اجتماعها اليوم حيث قامت بمراجعة اسعار المشتقات النفطية المحررة وتكاليف إيصالها إلى المستهلك وتحديد أسعار بيعها محليا لتصبح اسعارها على النحو التالي:- 

- البنزين الخالي من الرصاص اوكتان90 (370) فلسا للتر الواحد.

- البنزين الخالي من الرصاص اوكتان 95 (430) فلسا للتر الواحد.

- السولار(430) فلسا للتر الواحد.

- الكاز (430) فلسا للتر الواحد.

- الغاز البترولي المسال 5ر12 كغم (5ر6) دينار للاسطوانة الواحدة.

- الغاز البترولي المسال 50 كغم (4ر36) دينار للاسطوانة.

- الغاز البترولي المسال بالجملة "بولك" (03ر728) دينار للطن الواحد.

- زيت الوقود للصناعة (12 ر239) دينار للطن الواحد.

- وقود الطائرات/المحلية (427) فلسا للتر الواحد.

- وقود الطائرات/اجنبية (432) فلسا للتر الواحد.

- وقود طائرات للرحلات العارضة (447) فلسا للتر الواحد.

- زيت الوقود للبواخر (96ر258 ) دينار للطن الواحد.

- السولار/الديزل للبواخر (704) فلسات للتر الواحد.

- الاسفلت (63ر258) دينار للطن الواحد

www.ammonnews.net

----------


## مدحت

هاي   الاخبار   اللي   بتنسمع :SnipeR (62): 


مشكور   يا   محمد

----------


## mylife079

شكرا مدحت على المرور

ان شاء دايما نسمع اخبار احلى واحلى ...

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا اخ محمد على الموضوع 

و إن شاء الله تنزل الاسعار اكثر

----------


## Sad Story

أصدرت محكمة الجنايات الكبرى الأردنية الأربعاء 19-11-2008، حكما بالسجن 13 عاما مع الأشغال الشاقة بحق أردني أدين باغتصاب ابنته منذ كان عمرها 11 عاما الى أن بلغت العشرين, حسبما افاد مصدر قضائي اردني. 

وقال المصدر ان "محكمة الجنايات الكبرى أصدرت قرارها بالحبس 13 عاما مع الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة بحق أب (46 عاما) اتهم بالاعتداء على ابنته لاكثر من 200 مرة". 

وأضاف أن "الأب كان يستغل فترات خروج والدتها وشقيقها من المنزل للقيام بفعلته تحت التهديد".

وأوضح أن "الاب بدأ بالاعتداء الجنسي على ابنته منذ كان عمرها 11 عاما واستمر في الاعتداء عليها الى ان بلغت العشرين عاما، حين تقدم أحد الاشخاص لطلب يدها ما حدا بها الى الرفض". 

وتابع أن "الفتاة وبعد اصرار من والدتها وعمتها على زواجها والاستفسار منها عن سبب رفضها الزواج اعترفت بالأمر". 

وأكد أن "الأب أنكر في بداية الأمر فعلته، ولكنه وبعد إصرار اخوته على معرفة الحقيقة اعترف بارتكابه هذه الجريمة البشعة حيث تمت احالته للمحاكمة العام الماضي. 

وقال المصدر أن "تقارير الطب الشرعي اثبتت ارتكاب الأب للجريمة بكل وحشية، وانه فض بكارتها عندما كان عمرها 15 عاما". 

وكان مدعي عام محكمة الجنايات الكبرى وجه في الرابع من الشهر الحالي تهمة "القتل المقرون باعتداء جنسي" لشاب أردني قتل اخته غير الشقيقة ذات التسعة أعوام بعد اغتصابها.

----------


## mylife079

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 

مشكور ساد ستوري

----------


## Sad Story

أظهرت دراسة أردنية رسمية أن 19% من النساء في الأردن يعتقدن ان من حق الرجل معاقبة زوجته. 

وأظهرت الدراسة، التي اعدتها دائرة الإحصاءات العامة ونشرتها أمس الثلاثاء صحف أردنية أن 20% من النساء في الأردن يعانين من العنف الأسري. وتشير أرقام رسمية لوزارة التنمية الاجتماعية أنه تُسجل في الأردن سنوياً خمسة آلاف عنف أسري في معظمها ضد النساء.

المصدر...

----------


## احساس المطر

الله يكسر ايده كل رجال بمد ايده على مرته او اخته او بنته او على اي بنت 

شكرا على الخبر ..ما اتوقع الاحصائات صحيحه معقول فيه ناس بهالتخلف لهلا؟؟

----------


## Sad Story

> حكم ضرب الزوجة 
> 
> الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده وبعد : فقد كثر الكلام هذه الأيام عن مدى مشروعية تأديب الزوج زوجته وانقسم المتحدثون في ذلك على اختلاف مشاربهم ما بين مؤيد ومنكر ونظرا لكون هذه المسألة من المسائل الشرعية  التي لابد من بيان الحكم الشرعي فيها وفق ما تقتضيه الأدلة الشرعية من الكتاب والسنة وبُعدا عن الأهواء لذا أحببت الكتابة في ذلك مبينا ما أراه حقا في هذه المسألة فأقول مستعينا بالله تعالى : 
> 
> قال تعالى ( الرِّجَالُ قَوَّامُونَ عَلَى النِّسَاءِ بِمَا فَضَّلَ اللهُ بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ وَبِمَا أَنْفَقُوا مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ فَالصَّالِحَاتُ قَانِتَاتٌ حَافِظَاتٌ لِلْغَيْبِ بِمَا حَفِظَ اللهُ وَاللَّاتِي تَخَافُونَ نُشُوزَهُنَّ فَعِظُوهُنَّ وَاهْجُرُوهُنَّ فِي المَضَاجِعِ وَاضْرِبُوهُنَّ فَإِنْ أَطَعْنَكُمْ فَلَا تَبْغُوا عَلَيْهِنَّ سَبِيلًا إِنَّ اللهَ كَانَ عَلِيًّا كَبِيرًا ) (النساء:34) وهذه الآية آية محكمة غير منسوخة ولكن كثيرا من الناس لم يفهم المراد منها فعمل بفهمه الخاطئ من تعدٍّ واضح على المرأة وظن أن هذا من الدين وإذا رجعنا للمنهج الإسلامي في تعامل الزوجين تبين لنا جليا أنه لا يحث على ما يظنه البعض العنف الزوجي بل يحث على الألفة والمحبة والعشرة بالمعروف وذلك في آيات وأحاديث نبوية كثيرة منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر : 
> 
> أولا :  قال تعالى ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا لَا يَحِلُّ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَرِثُوا النِّسَاءَ كَرْهًا وَلَا تَعْضُلُوهُنَّ لِتَذْهَبُوا بِبَعْضِ مَا آَتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِينَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ مُبَيِّنَةٍ وَعَاشِرُوهُنَّ بِالمَعْرُوفِ فَإِنْ كَرِهْتُمُوهُنَّ فَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَيَجْعَلَ اللهُ فِيهِ خَيْرًا كَثِيرًا )  (النساء:19) . 
> 
> قال الشافعي -رحمه الله تعالى- : " وجماع المعروف بين الزوجين كف المكروه وإعفاء صاحب الحق من المؤنة في طلبه لا بإظهار الكراهية في تأديته فأيهما مطل بتأخيره فمطل الغني ظلم " ا.هـ أحكام القرآن للشافعي 1/204 الأم 5/89  وقال الطبري - رحمه الله تعالى - : " يعني جل ثناؤه بقوله ( وَعَاشِرُوهُنَّ بِالمَعْرُوفِ ) وخالقوا أيها الرجالُ نساءَكم وصاحبوهن (بِالمَعْرُوفِ ) يعني بما أمرتم به من المصاحبة وذلك إمساكهن بأداء حقوقهن التي فرض الله جل ثناؤه لهن عليكم إليهن أو تسريح منكم لهن بإحسان " ا.هـ تفسير الطبري 4/312 
> ...


لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## Secret

:SnipeR (83):

----------


## saousana

اتوقع انه السبب في هاي النسبة التربية والتنشئة 
في مفاهيم بضل الانسان يفكرها مسلمات حتى لو كبر واتعلم 
برأيي ما في اي مبرر يسمح لذكر يمد ايده على انثى من اقرابه 
زوجته او اي شيء تاني 
مشكور ساد ستوري

----------


## زهره التوليب

اشك بان الاحصائيات صحيحه...معقول في حد بيقبل انه ينضرب متل الحيوان؟؟؟

----------


## ابو العبد

> اشك بان الاحصائيات صحيحه...معقول في حد بيقبل انه ينضرب متل الحيوان؟؟؟


ضرب عن ضرب بيفرق...
هذا مش يعني اني من مؤيدين الضرب...

في قبل الضرب.. الكلمة الحلوة...

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

عمي كل واحد يعمل اللي بناسبو مع مرتو بالنهاية كل واحد بنام عالجنب اللي بريحو ...صح ولا لأ مشان هيك الزوج منو للزوجة يصطفلوا احنا ما النا دخل وبس

بس بدي احكي انو الصبايا بالاردن عنا ماشالله :Frown:  .......يعني الزلم همه اللي بنخاف عليهم مش البنات

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> ضرب عن ضرب بيفرق...
> هذا مش يعني اني من مؤيدين الضرب...
> 
> في قبل الضرب.. الكلمة الحلوة...


الله عليك يا ابو العبد 

فعلا قبل الضرب فيه ... الكلمه الحلوه و الرقيقه اللي بتحل كل المشاكل ...


دائما الكلام الحلو يحل المشكله مهما كانت الاسباب و مهما كان حجم المشكله


ومشكوووور يا ساد ستوري على الموضوع

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الملك يشارك فـي فعاليات يوم سلاح الهندسة



شارك جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني القائد الاعلى للقوات المسلحة منتسبي سلاح الهندسة الملكي امس فعاليات يوم السلاح الذي اقيم في احد ميادين التدريب بمناسبة عيد تشكيل سلاح الهندسة الملكي السابع والخمسين.
واستمع جلالة القائد الاعلى بحضور رئيس هيئة الاركان المشتركة الفريق اول الركن خالد جميل الصرايرة الى كلمة القاها مدير سلاح الهندسة الملكي اكد فيها رعاية واهتمام جلالة القائد الاعلى بسلاح الهندسة الملكي كباقي تشكيلات واسلحة القوات المسلحة حتى وصل الى اعلى المستويات في مجالات التدريب والتاهيل والتسليح والكفاءة والتميز والاحتراف في اداء واجبه مشيرا الى منجزات سلاح الهندسة الملكي في السلم والحرب ودفع عجلة التنمية الشاملة في الوطن واعلن عن الانتهاء من ازالة حقول الالغام في منطقة غور الاردن كافة وتحويل اراضيها التي كانت تشكل مصدر خطر الى اراض زراعية خصبة ترفد الاقتصاد الوطني ومناطق سياحية امنة مثل منطقة المغطس ومشروعات اقتصادية كبرى كمشروع البوتاس ومنطقة العقبة الاقتصادية الخاصة اضافة الى المشروعات التنموية الاخرى كمشروعات الحصاد المائي والمساهمة في معالجة الكوارث الطبيعية.



وجال جلالة القائد الاعلى في المعرض الذي اقامه السلاح واطلع على المعدات والتجهيزات الحديثة التي تزود بها سلاح الهندسة الملكي والاليات الهندسية التي ادخلت الخدمة حديثا.
على صعيد اخر يبدأ جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني يوم الأحد المقبل زيارة رسمية إلى جهورية كوريا الجنوبية تستغرق عدة أيام، يجري خلالها مباحثات مع الرئيس الكوري لي ميونغ باك تتركز على آليات تطوير علاقات التعاون الثنائي في مختلف المجالات، بالإضافة إلى بحث الأوضاع الراهنة في الشرق الأوسط.
كما يلتقي جلالته خلال الزيارة، التي تشهد توقيع عدد من الاتفاقيات الثنائية ومذكرات التفاهم، مسؤولين ورجال أعمال كوريين بهدف زيادة حجم التبادل التجاري، وتشجيع القطاع الخاص في الأردن وكوريا على إقامة مشاريع واستثمارات مشتركة.
يشار إلى أن الصادرات الأردنية إلى كوريا تضاعفت ثلاث مرات منذ العام الماضي، حيث بلغت خلال الشهور الستة الأولى من العام الحالي نحو 67 مليون دولار، فيما بلغ حجم الاستيراد من كوريا نحو 228 مليون دولار خلال الفترة ذاتها.


منقوول عن جريدة الرأي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يرجى تنزيل أهم اخبار الأردن  في هاد الموضوع 

أرجوا من الأخوان و الأخوات التفاعل مع الموضوع  وتنزيل أهم أخبار الاردن هنا 


و شكرا لكم

----------


## Paradise

العقبة - خالد خواجا  - اعلنت جلالة الملكة رانيا العبدالله امس عن اطلاق جائزة المدير المتميز اعتبارا من مطلع العام المقبل.
وقالت جلالتها ستكون هذه الجائزة ''للمديرين المربين، الحريصين على ان يؤدي كل مدرس واجبه التعليمي، أمينين على كل طالب يبدأ يومه الدراسي'' مشيرة الى ان ''المدير هو عين المعلم إن غفلت، ضميره إن قصر، ملهمه ومشجعه''. 
جاء ذلك في كلمة لجلالتها خلال حفل الاعلان عن اسماء الفائزين في الدورة الثالثة لجائزة الملكة رانيا العبدالله للمعلم المتميز الذي أقيم للمرة الأولى في مدينة العقبة بدعم من سلطة منطقة العقبة الاقتصادية الخاصة، ضمن رؤية الجائزة الرامية إلى الاحتفال مع المعلمين الأردنيين في جميع محافظات المملكة. وخاطبت جلالتها المعلمين والمعلمات بالقول ''أيها الأفاضل.... لقد استملكتم جزءا من قلب كل طالب علمتموه...وسيظل ذلك الجزء مختوماً بأسمائكم لا يسترد ولا يستبدل ما حيا تلاميذكم، ويظل ينبض ويتوهج بين الحين والآخر''.
وألقى وزير التربية والتعليم الدكتور تيسير النعيمي كلمة أكد فيها بأن الجائزة قد حققت أهدافها تربوياً واجتماعياً خاصة بعد ان انتشرت رؤيتها ورسالتها بين المعلمين وغدت أهدافها أكثر وضوحاً، وأصبحت مؤشرات الأداء التي تعكس النواتج أكثر فهماً بالإضافة إلى انعكاسها المباشر على رفع الروح المعنوية للمعلمين، مما يشجعهم على الإقبال على عملية التعليم ويتيح الفرصة لهم لتبادل الأفكار والخبرات فيما بينهم من خلال إيجاد برنامج حوافز متجددة ودائم يساهم في تطوير البيئة التربوية التي تجذر التميز.
وتم خلال الحفل الإعلان عن أسماء الفائزين لفئات الجائزة المختلفة، حيث قامت جلالة الملكة رانيا العبدالله بتكريم الفائزين وتسليم الجوائز .

----------


## Paradise

النواب يقرون الموازنة ويخفضون النفقات الجارية بنسبة 10 %



عمان - فيصل ملكاوي - أقر مجلس النواب باغلبية كبيرة أمس مشروع قانون الموازنة العامة لعام 2009 حيث حاز مشروع القانون على موافقة '' 77'' نائبا من اصل '' 89'' نائبا حضروا جلسة التصويت مقابل حجب '' 9'' نواب اصواتهم وامتناع نائبين عن التصويت وغياب '' 21'' نائبا . وكان المجلس صوت ايضا بالموافقة على تخفيض ما نسبته '' 10'' بالمئة من النفقات الجارية في مشروع قانون الموازنة باستثناء الرواتب والاجور والعلاوات واضافة بند ينص على ان توزع الحكومة هذه النسبة حسب ما تراه مناسبا .
ولفت رئيس الوزراء نادر الذهبي في مداخلة له خلال مناقشة هذا البند بضرورة استثناء القوات المسلحة والاجهزة الامنية والدفاع المدني وقوات الدرك من هذه النسبة في تخفيض النفقات الجارية .
واكد رئيس الورزاء نادر الذهبي في رد الحكومة على مناقشات مجلس النواب لمشروع الموازنة لعام 2009 حرص الحكومة الدائم على استمرار روح الشراكة بين السلطتين التشريعية والتنفيذية، للعمل كفريق واحد لخدمة الوطن ورفعة شأنه والنهوض به في مختلف المجالات والميادين.
كما اكد الذهبي بانه سيتم ربط رواتب العاملين في الجهازين المدني والعسكري والمتقاعدين بمعدل التضخم وذلك بزيادة علاوة تحسين مستوى المعيشة بمبلغ يعادل سبعة بالمئة من الرواتب الأساسية وزيادة العلاوة العائلية بمبلغ خمسة دنانير اعتباراً من مطلع العام المقبل.
وقال:إن الحكومة ستستمر في منح الزيادة السنوية الاعتيادية على رواتب العاملين وزيادة علاوة المعلمين بنسبة خمسة بالمئة بهدف تحسين مستوى معيشتهم،اضافة الى تقديم الدعم النقدي لمادة الكاز لكل أسرة يقل معدل دخل الفرد فيها عن الف دينار سنوياً خلال أشهر فصل الشتاء ، والاستمرار في دعم أسعار الخبز والكهرباء والالتزام بعدم رفع أسعار بيعهما في السوق المحلية رغم الأعباء التي ما زالت تتحملها الحكومة لقاء ذلك.
واضاف : أما فيما يتعلق بالدعم المقدم لمادة الشعير فقد قررت الحكومة زيادة الحصة المدعومة من هذه المادة لمربي الماشية مــن 10 كيلوغرامات إلى 15 كيلوغراما لرأس الماشيـة الواحد وذلك لفترة أربعة أشهر، ليتم بعد ذلك فتح السوق للمنافسة وتمكين مربي الماشية من الاستفادة مــن انخفاض الأسعار عالمياً.
وأضاف:إن الحكومة ستقدم الدعم الكافي لمواصلة تنفيذ المبادرة الملكية السامية ''سكن كريم لعيش كريم '' ، وتوسيع نطاق الشمول في مظلة التأمين الصحي ليشمل300 ألف مواطن جديد ، علماً بأن نسبة المشمولين في مظلة التأمين الصحي لعام 2008 ارتفعت بنسبة 7 بالمئة عن العام السابق، وبذلك يبلغ إجمالي نسبة المؤمنين صحياً في المملكة 7,85 بالمئة.
واكد رئيس الوزراء ان الحكومة ستقوم بتنفيذ التوجيهات الملكية السامية بأن يكون الأردن نقطة جذب استثماري لكل رؤوس الأموال العربية والأجنبية ومن خلال إزالة كل ما يعترض حرية الاستثمار المحلي والعربي والأجنبي من معيقات .
ولفت رئيس الوزراء الى ان قواتنا المسلحة الباسلة وأجهزتنا الأمنية التي نعتز بها تحظى بأعلى درجات العناية والرعاية إدراكاً منا بأن حالة الأمن والاستقرار التي يتميز بها الأردن في محيطه الإقليمي المضطرب هي بمثابة الركن الأساسي لأمننا الاقتصادي والاجتماعي والركيزة المحفزة لجذب الاستثمارات الخارجية وتوطينها محلياً.
وكان '' 20'' نائبا تحدثوا أمس في ختام المناقشات النيابية لمشروع قانون الموازنة عرضوا خلالها السياسة الاقتصادية والمالية الواردة في مشروع القانون واحتياجات مناطقهم الانتخابية الخدمية والتنموية .

----------


## زهره التوليب

> عمي كل واحد يعمل اللي بناسبو مع مرتو بالنهاية كل واحد بنام عالجنب اللي بريحو ...صح ولا لأ مشان هيك الزوج منو للزوجة يصطفلوا احنا ما النا دخل وبس
> 
> بس بدي احكي انو الصبايا بالاردن عنا ماشالله .......يعني الزلم همه اللي بنخاف عليهم مش البنات


عندك افكار!!!

----------


## Paradise

8ر92% نسبة تغطية الايرادات المحلية للنفقات الجارية خلال 9 شهور


عمان - سليمان ابو خشبة  - أظهرت تطورات الموازنة العامة خلال فترة التسعة شهور الاولى من العام الجاري 2008
ان الايرادات المحلية للخزينة العامة لم تغط كامل الانفاق الجاري الحكومي خلال فترة التسعة شهور الماضية اذ بلغت نسبة التغطية نحو 8ر92 % اي بفارق نسبته 2ر7%
مما نتج عن ذلك ظهور عجز في الموازنة الجارية بلغ نحو 241 مليون دينار بنهاية الفترة ذاتها .
وأظهرت البيانات الاحصائية الصادرة عن وزارة المالية خلال الشهر الجاري
ان الايرادات المحلية للخزينة بلغت حتى نهاية شهر ايلول من هذا العام نحو 3085 مليون دينار
 فيما بلغ الانفاق الجاري الحكومي بنهاية الفترة ذاتها نحو 3326 مليون دينار 
اي بفارق حوالي 241 مليون دينار 
يمثل العجز الجاري للموازنة العامة خلال الفترة ذاتها فيما بلغ العجز الكلي للموازنة العامة
بعد الاخذ بعين الاعتبار كامل الايرادات بما في ذلك قيمة المساعدات الخارجية
 وكذلك كامل الانفاق العام بشقيه الجاري والراسمالي اذ بلغ العجز المالي الكلي حوالي 382 مليون دينار
مقابل وفر مالي بلغ حوالي 85 مليون دينار خلال نفس فترة المقارنة من عام 2007 
وفي حال استثناء المساعدات الخارجية فان عجز الموازنة العامة قبل المساعدات يصبح حوالي 875 مليون دينار
 مقابل وفر مالي بلغ حوالي 64 مليون دينار خلال نفس الفترة من عام 2007 .

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الملكة رانيا تطلق حملة معاطف الشتاء لطلبة المدارس



 مندوبة عن جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني، أطلقت جلالة الملكة رانيا العبدالله امس في مدرسة ام عمار الثانوية الشاملة بمنطقة المحطة في عمان حملة ''معاطف الشتاء لطلبة المدارس''.
وكان جلالة الملك أوعز بشمول جميع الطلبة من الروضة وحتى التوجيهي في المدارس الحكومية ومدارس الثقافة العسكرية ووكالة الغوث الدولية العام الحالي بمعاطف الشتاء ليبلغ عدد الطلبة المشمولين مليون و300 ألف طالب وطالبة.
وشملت الحملة جميع طلبة المدارس الحكومية البالغ عددهم نحو مليون و133 ألف طالب وطالبة ومدارس الثقافة العسكرية وعددهم 438,12، و917,123 في مدارس وكالة الغوث الدولية.
وخلال توزيع جلالة الملكة للمعاطف على طلبة المدرسة تفقدت قسم الروضة وعددا من الصفوف حيث تم توزيع 800 معطف. 





_______________________________________



سوق الاضاحي يشهد ارتفاعا وسط عزوف عن الشراء





شهدت اسعار الاضاحي ارتفاعا ملفتا في الاسواق وسط عزوف مواطنين عن شرائها وخصوصا الاضاحي البلدية والتي وصلت اسعارها من 170 ـ 220 دينارا للاضحية الواحدة من اللحم البلدي وسط احاديث عن قلة المعروض من الاضاحي المحلية التي تحتل المرتبه الاولى من ناحية الطلب.
ومع اقتراب حلول عيد الاضحى المبارك بدات حظائر الاضاحي تنتشر على جوانب الطرقات في عمان حتى يتمكن المواطنون من تامين اضحية العيد التي .
وقال مواطنون ان اسعار الاضاحي هذا العام مرتفعة مقارنة مع العام الماضي مؤكدين ضرورة تحرك الجهات المختصة لضبط عملية البيع بين التاجر والمستهلك والتي شابها الاستغلال من جهة التاجر لتحقيق ارباح طائلة بالاضافة الى ان قرارات الشراء تحكمها موازنة الاسرة للعيد.
ويحرص مواطنون على شراء الاضحية وذبحها والعمل على توزيعها على الفقراء والمحتاجين حسب الشريعة الاسلامية التي اقرت ان الاضحية يوزع منها الثلث على الفقراء والثلث الثاني على الاقارب فيما يكون نصيب صاحب الاضحيه واهل بيته الثلث الاخير.
ويقول محمد طارق ( موظف) ان العيد هذا العام غير مريح فيما يتصل بأسعار الأضاحي حيث يشهد سوق الاضاحي ارتفاعا ملحوظا مبينا ان ما استطاع ادخاره لم يكف لشراء مستلزمات العيد من الحلويات والالبسة لذلك قرر اختصار مشترياته على الضرورات .
ويبين ابو عصام الفاعوري (تاجر اغنام) ان سوق الاضاحي يشهد حالة من الركود رغم قرب حلول العيد مبينا ان سبب ذلك يعود لارتفاع اسعار الاضاحي وخصوصا البلدية منها مشيرا الى ان الاغنام البلدية قليلة العرض في السوق. واضاف ان العديد من المواطنين لجأوا الى الحصول على اضحيتهم عن طريق الدفع بالاقساط نظرا لارتفاع الاسعار مؤكدا ان العديد من طالبي الاضاحي يفضلون البلدية على المستوردة .
ويبين المواطن خالد على ان العديد من الاسر اعتادت ان تضحي مع حلول عيد الاضحى مبينا ان ارتفاع اسعار الاضاحي قد يؤثر على مستلزمات العيد الاخرى متسائلا كيف يمكن يمكن لاسرة متواضعة الدخل ان تلبي كافة احتياجات العيد.
وتوقع تجار ومربو اغنام ان تواصل اسعار الاضاحي من المواشي البلدية ارتفاعها لتتراوح بين 200-250 دينارا، عازين ذلك إلى نقص الأعداد المعروضة رغم قرار الحكومة القاضي باستيراد الالاف من رؤوس الاغنام من سورية ، فيما قد تصل سعر الاضاحي المستوردة من 100 ـ 120 دينارا . مدير ادارة الانتاج الحيواني في وزارة الزراعة الدكتور محمد العبادي قال ان السعر المقرر للاضحبة البلدية من 170 ـ 220 دينارا مؤكدا ان قرار وقف التصدير قد يساعد في الحد من ارتفاع اسعار الاضاحي .
يشار الى ان المؤسسة المدنية الاستهلاكية قد تعاقدت مع احدى الشركات المحلية لاستيراد لحوم الاضاحي من سورية ويقدر عددها بـ 150 الف رأس سيتم بيعها في اول ايام العيد وباسعار منخفضة عن الاسواق الاخرى.
وحددت أمانة عمان الكبرى أماكن بيع الأضاحي في مختلف المناطق ، على ان تتقاضى الأمانة 200 دينار بدل تقديم الخدمات للمدة المحددة بثلاثة أيام قبل العيد وأربعة أيام بعده.
وسمحت تعليمات العام الحالي بالذبح في مكان محدد داخل الحظيرة وتأمين وسائل للسلخ والتقطيع في محاولة للحد من تجاوزات السنوات السابقة ، بينما سمحت بعرض الجمال والأبقار فقط وذبحها في مسلخ أمانة عمان. وشددت التعليمات على التجار باخراج أي أضحية يتم رفضها من قبل الطبيب البيطري المخصص من قبل الأمانة لمخالفتها الشروط الصحية والشرعية ، وألزمت التاجر بتأمين أضحية بديلة عنها للمشتري.
يذكر ان الاضحية تذبح تقربا إلى الله وهي سنة مؤكدة والمقصود بالأضاحي هو نفع الفقراء بلحمها حيث خصت بنوع معين من البهائم وهي الإبل والبقر والغنم كما قيدت بشروط معينة كبلوغ السن والسلامة من العيوب ووجوبها في أيام النحر ، فلا يضحى بالعرجاء ولا بالعوراء ولا بالمريضة ولا بالعجفاء .

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اخبار قصيرة




*امتحان الكتروني* 

وقع ديوان الخدمة المدنية وشركة الحلول التكنولوجية امس   اتفاقية نظام الامتحان الالكتروني   تقوم بموجبها الشركة بتوفير الدعم المالي للمشروع. وقع الاتفاقية رئيس الديوان مازن الساكت ومدير عام الشركة رعد المجالي.
وينفذ المشروع خلال اربعة شهور بحيث يتيح لخمسة آلاف شخص تقديم امتحاناتهم في وقت واحد، وفي عدة مواقع من المملكة، ما يوفر الجهد والوقت والكلفة المادية فضلا عن اظهار النتائج فور الانتهاء من الامتحان وتحقيق النزاهة والعدالة للمتنافسين.
*مشاكل القطاع الزراعي* 

أقام مشروع إدارة المصادر الزراعية في الكرك بالتعاون مع مديرية زراعة لواء المزارالجنوبي ، لقاء مع مزارعي قضاء مؤاب، لبحث المشاكل التي تواجه القطاع الزراعي في المنطقة. وقال مدير المشروع المهندس خالد الحباشنة   أن مشروع أدارة المصادر الزراعية في مرحلته الثانية يهدف الى تحسين الأمن الغذائي والمائي ، ورفع مستويات الدخل للفئة المستهدفة من خلال تنمية المجتمعات المحلية وتمكين النوع الاجتماعي للمشاركة الفعالة في مجال استعمال وإدارة مصادر التربة والمياه ، والمساهمة الفعلية بوضع الخطط والعمل على تنفيذها  .
*تكريم اكاديمي اردني 
**
*كرم الملتقى الثالث للرواد والمبدعين العرب الذي عقد في دمشق اخيرا عضو هيئة التدريس في كلية الملك عبدالله الثاني للهندسة الكهربائية في جامعة الأميرة سمية للتكنولوجيا الدكتور اشرف الطاهات في حقل الابتكارات العلمية.
وحصل الطاهات على براءة تسجيل اختراع بتاريخ العاشر من حزيران الماضي من مكتب الاختراعات والعلامات التجارية في الولايات المتحدة الاميركية في مجال الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات وتطبيقاتها في الجيل الخلوي الرابع.
*(صندوق المعونة ) بالرمثا* 

فرغت مديرية التنمية الاجتماعية من عملية المسح الميداني التي اجرتها لجميع المنتفعين من صندوق المعونة الوطنية في لواء الرمثا والبالغ عددهم 2434 حالة ممن يتقاضون معونات نقدية متكررة من الصندوق.
*السلامة المرورية* 

اكد مدير إدارة السير العميد عدنان فريح أهمية التعاون مع جميع الجهات لرفع مستوى السلامة المرورية على الطرق.
وأضاف خلال ورشة عمل نظمها قسم الحدائق المرورية في الأمانة لوضع خطة وإستراتيجية الحدائق المرورية لسنة 2009 أن التوعية والتعليم المروري للأطفال وتطبيق قواعد السلامة المرورية يخلق جيل واع ملتزم بأنظمة وقواعد المرور.
*مخاطر الايدز* 

أوصى المشاركون بندوة مكافحة مرض الايدز التي عقدها الهلال الأحمر الأردني فرع عجلون بالتعاون مع كلية عجلون الجامعية والبرنامج الوطني لمكافحة الايدز برعاية عميد كلية عجلون الجامعية الدكتور زكريا القضاة بضرورة تكثيف برامج التوعية والتثقيف لكافة فئات المجتمع حول خطورة المرض وأثاره الفردية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اخبار قصيرة



*يوم الشجرة 
*احتفلت الفعاليات الرسمية والشعبية في لواء بني كنانة امس بيوم الشجرة في محطة تكنولوجيا المعرفة في منطقة سما الروسان التابعة لبلدية السرو .
وغرست الفعاليات الرسمية والشعبية في الاحتفال الذي اقامته مديرية الزراعة في اللواء نحو 350 شجرة حرجية وزينة ومثمرة جلها من اشجار الزيتون التي تغطي مساحات واسعة من اراضي اللواء .
كما احتفلت المديرية العامة لقوات الدرك بحضور مديرها اللواء الركن توفيق يوسف الحلالمة أمس بيوم الشجرة في مديرية درك الامن الدبلوماسي والدوائر.
ودعا الحلالمة الى ضرورة المحافظة على الاشجار والعناية بها والتوسع في مشروعات التحريج وادامتها لتوفير متطلبات البيئة السليمة للجميع.

*النواب ومنظمات المجتمع* 

ينظم مركز الأردن الجديد للدراسات غدا الاثنين في فندق سنشري بارك، مائدة مستديرة بعنوان: مأسسة العلاقة بين لجان مجلس النواب ومنظمات المجتمع المدني الأردني بمشاركة رؤساء ومقرري اللجان النيابية ومختصين.
و يناقش رؤساء ومقررو اللجان النيابية وممثلو منظمات المجتمع المدني دور وحدة منظمات المجتمع المدني التي تم استحداثها اخيرا في مجلس النواب، في تسيير العلاقة ما بين المنظمات المدنية ولجان المجلس النيابي.
*عودة الوفد النيابي* 
عاد رئيس مجلس النواب عبد الهادي المجالي والوفد النيابي المرافق الى عمان الليلة الماضية بعد ان شارك في الاجتماع الاستثنائي للجنة التنفيذية لمجلس اتحاد الدول الاعضاء في منظمة المؤتمر الاسلامي على مستوى رؤساء البرلمانات والذي عقد في اسطنبول الاربعاء الماضي وبحث العدوان الاسرائيلي على قطاع غزة .

*جهاز معالجة سنية* 
أدخلت الخدمات الطبية الملكية ، جهاز بانوراما المعالجة السنية لمستشفى الأمير زيد بن الحسين في الطفيلة ، بعد تلف الجهاز القديم ، بكلفة (160) ألف دينار. 
*زوار رم* 
شهد العام الماضي أعلى نسبة في عدد السياح الذين زاروا منطقة رم حيث وصل عددهم الى256 الف سائح بينما لم يتجاوز عددهم142 الف سائح في العام2007.
وقال مدير منطقة رم التابعة لسلطة العقبة الخاصة خليل العبداللات خلال اليوم المفتوح في المنطقة ان عوائد الجمعيات السياحية ارتفعت كذلك، حيث تجاوز دخل جمعية رم السياحية مثلا ليصل الى85 الف دينار.
*ندوة لمحو الأمية* 
نظمت مديرية تنمية محافظة عجلون امس في مركز تنمية المجتمع المحلي في عنجرة ندوة بمناسبة اليوم العالمي لمحو الأمية الذي صادف يوم الخميس الماضي وشارك فيها عدد من رؤساء الجمعيات الخيرية وأبناء المجتمع المحلي.
تنويه 
ورد خطأ في المادة المنشورة امس تحت عنوان الاردن الرسمي والشعبي يتكاتف دعما لغزة، اسم الشركة المتطوعة اكسبرس ، والصحيح هي ارامكس ، لذا اقتضى التوضيح.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اخبار الصباح 




*تطوير الشخصية* 

عقدت هيئة شباب كلنا الاردن بالتعاون مع مؤسسة افاق المعرفة امس برنامجا تدريبيا بعنوان تطوير الشخصية لمجموعة من اعضاء الهيئة من مختلف محافظات المملكة.
ويطلع المشاركون خلال البرنامج على اهم طرق تطوير الشخصية وتحقيق الاهداف حيث سيتم استخدام الافلام التدريبية.


*سرطان الاطفال* 

احتفلت الجمعية الأردنية لأورام الأطفال بالتعاون مع مركز الحسين للسرطان باليوم العالمي لسرطان الأطفال الذي يصادف اليوم (15 شباط من كل عام) .
وحددت الجمعية الدولية لسرطان الأطفال هذا اليوم بهدف التعريف بأمراض السرطان عند الأطفال وطرق الوقاية منها والعلاج مع التأكيد على الرعاية المتكاملة لعلاج السرطان عند الأطفال آخذين بالاعتبار الجانب النفسي والإجتماعي والمادي للطفل المصاب وعائلته.
واقيمت امس محطات توعية عن سرطان الأطفال (أعراضه، الكشف المبكر عنه، وعلاجه) في مركز الحسين للسرطان وعدد من المولات ، كما استضاف متحف الأطفال مجموعة من أطفال مركز الحسين وأطفال مصابين من مستشفيات أخرى .
وتعلن الجمعية اليوم عن مسابقة ثقافية (شعر، كتابة، رسم) للأطفال وتشجيع ممارستهم وتعليمهم كافة الفنون والموسيقى والنحت والرسم والزخرفة واستخدام هذ الفنون كجزء لا يتجزأ من العلاج لدى الأطفال المصابين بالسرطان.
*زيارة* 
اطلع وفد من أمانة عمان خلال زيارته امس للجمعية الأردنية للتأهيل النفسيالصفصاففي منطقة ناعور على جهود الجمعية وخدماتها في مجال الصحة النفسية ورعاية المسنين.
وتهدف الزيارة التي نظمها بيت تايكي في الأمانة وشارك فيها عدد من عضوات مجلس الامانة ومديرات المناطق والدوائر فيها الى الاطلاع على عمل الجمعية ودورها في رعاية المسنين والمدمنين وتأهيلهم.

----------


## theghost_khkh

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اسعدتنا بمرورك يا theghost_khkh

نتمنى لك طيب الاقامه معنا

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يسلمو

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا لكي يا ميسم  على المرور

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اخبار قصيرة



*وفاة واصابتان بحادث* 
توفي شخص واصيب اثنان برضوض وكسور في حادث اصطدام امس بين قلاب ومركبة في منطقة القويرة بمحافظة العقبة ، على ما افادت مصادر الدفاع المدني.
وبينت ان كوادر الدفاع المدني تولت إخلاء ضحايا الحادث إلى مستشفى الأميرة هيا في العقبة.
*ابوهديب يزور بلدية الحسا اليوم* 
يلتقي وزيرالشؤون البلدية المهندس شحادة ابوهديب اليوم (الخميس) في دار بلدية الحسا الفعاليات الرسمة والشعبية وذلك لبحث آخر مستجدات المخططات الشمولية وانجازات البلدية .
*جائزة عربية لموقع الكتروني* 
فاز موقع  وطني اخضر ونظيف  الالكتروني لاحد المصممين الاردنيين بالمركز الأول في مسابقة الشيخ سالم العلي الصباح للمعلوماتية ضمن فئة أفضل موقع بيئي عربي.
وقال مصمم الموقع الفائز منير ادعيبس انه عمد الى تصميم الموقع بهدف المساهمة في حماية البيئة في الوطن العربي والتوعية بالاخطار البيئية الناجمة عن العديد من الممارسات الخاطئة 
*جمعية جديدة فـي بصيرا* 
تأسست في لواء بصيرا أول جمعية أردنية باسم جمعية شباب لواء بصيرا الخيرية ، برئاسة محمد عاكف الخوالده لتحقيق مفهوم فرسان التغيير.
وقال رئيس الجمعية ان من الأهداف التي قامت عليها الجمعية تفعيل دور الشباب في اللواء ، وزيادة قيم الولاء والانتماء لديهم ، وإشراكهم في صنع القرار ، وإيجاد قيادات شبابية ، الى جانب الأهداف الخيرية في إنشاء وتوفير مشروعات وخدمات للمجتمع المحلي في اللواء.
ولفت الى ان أول اجتماع جاء لانتخاب هيئة للإدارة من كل من الشباب محمد الخوالده رئيسا ، واحمد زكي أمينا للصندوق ، وبشار سليمان أمينا للسر ، وكريم الزيدانيين نائبا للرئيس ، ومحمد العريني وتيسير قطيشات أعضاء.
*مهرجان البرتقال فـي طبقة فحل* 
اكتملت الاستعدادات لاطلاق مهرجان البرتقال الأول في منطقة طبقة فحل الأثرية في السادس والعشرين من الشهر الحالي ، على ما افاد مديره علي ظاهر الغزاوي.
وقال أن فعاليات المهرجان الذي ينظمه منتدى يبلا الثقافي بدعم من وزارات الثقافة والسياحة والآثار والزراعة والشؤون البلدية ودائرة الآثار العامة تشتمل على اقامة معارض لاصناف البرتقال المختلفة التي تنتجها منطقة الاغوار. ويشتمل المهرجان كذلك على فعاليات ثقافية وفنية وتراثية بمشاركة مؤسسات وفرق فنية محلية.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الملك والعاهل البحريني يدعوان لتضامن عربي ومواقف موحدة لمواجهة التحديات



المنامه - بترا - اكد جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني وجلالة الملك حمد بن عيسى ال خليفة ضرورة تحقيق التضامن العربي وماسسة العمل العربي المشترك وصولا الى مواقف عربية موحدة في مواجهة التحديات والاخطار التي تواجه الامة في هذه المرحلة .
ولفت الزعيمان خلال المباحثات التي اجرياها امس في المنامة الى اهمية تنقية الاجواء العربية وتعزيز التشاور والتنسيق بين الدول العربية بما يحقق امال وطموحات شعوبها للعيش بامن وسلام .
ودعا الزعيمان الى ابعاد شبح الخلافات والتوترات عن المنطقة والحد من التدخلات الخارجية في شؤونها .
واكد الزعيمان خلال جلسة مباحثات ثنائية عقبها جلسة مباحثات موسعه ضرورة تحقيق التوافق الفلسطيني خدمة لمصالح الشعب الفلسطيني .
كما اكد الزعيمان ان حل الدولتين الذي يفضي الى اقامة الدولة الفلسطينية المستقلة على التراب الوطني الفلسطيني استنادا الى قرارات الشرعية الدولية ومبادرة السلام العربية هو السبيل الوحيد لانهاء الصراع وتحقيق الامن والاستقرار في المنطقة .
ودعا الزعيمان الى اطلاق مفاوضات جادة وفاعله لانهاء الصراع الفلسطيني الاسرائيلي على اساس حل الدولتين باسرع وقت مؤكدين اهمية تثبيت التهدئه في قطاع غزه .
وتناولت المباحثات التطورات والمستجدات الاقليمية والدولية والقضايا ذات الاهتمام المشترك حيث اكد الزعيمان اهمية بذل المزيد من الجهود لاحلال السلام الشامل والعادل في منطقة الشرق الاوسط . واستعرض الزعيمان العلاقات الاخوية التاريخية التي تربط بين البلدين حيث ابديا حرصهما المشترك على المضي قدما في تعزيز وتوثيق علاقات التعاون في شتى الميادين .
كما اعربا عن ارتياحهما للمستوى المتميز الذي وصلت اليه هذه العلاقات والتي تصب في مصلحة البلدين والشعبين الشقيقين وتجسد تاريخا طويلا من الاخوة والتفاهم والتنسيق على كافة المستويات .
وحضر المباحثات عن الجانب الاردني سمو الامير فيصل بن الحسين وسمو الامير علي بن الحسين ورئيس الديوان الملكي الهاشمي ناصر اللوزي ورئيس هيئة الاركان المشتركه الفريق اول الركن خالد جميل الصرايره ومستشار جلالة الملك لشؤون العشائر سيادة الشريف فواز زبن عبدالله ومستشار جلالة الملك ايمن الصفدي ووزير الخارجية الدكتور صلاح الدين البشير والسفير الاردني في المنامه حسين المجالي .
وحضرها عن الجانب البحريني سمو الشيخ سلمان بن حمد ال خليفة ولي العهد نائب القائد الاعلى والشيخ خالد بن احمد ال خليفه وزير الديوان الملكي والشيخ خالد بن احمد بن محمد ال خليفه وزير الخارجية والدكتور محمد جابر الانصاري مستشار جلالة الملك للشؤون الثقافية والعلمية واللواء الركن الشيخ دعيح بن سلمان ال خليفه رئيس هيئة الاركان .
واقام جلالة الملك حمد بن عيسى ال خليفة مادبة عشاء تكريما لجلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني والوفد المرافق حضرها عدد من كبار المسؤولين البحرينيين من مدنيين وعسكريين .

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اخبار قصيرة



وفيات واصابات 

توفى تيسير ابو الليل (30) عاما واصيب ثلاثة آخرون في حادث تصادم وقع امس على طريق بغداد الدولي ضمن منطقة الرويشد (210) كم شرقي مدنية المفرق باتجاه حدود الكرامة بين سيارة ذات حمولة محورية وباص . والمصابون هم محمود سعيد وعصام خليف مصري الجنسية وعطالله هملان .
وفي العقبة توفي مواطن وأصيب 13 آخرون في حادثي سير وسط مدينة العقبة أول من أمس.
وقالت مديرية شرطة العقبة ان الحادث الأول وقع بين حافلة نقل عمومي وسيارة شحن خاصة على الإشارة الضوئية في المنطقة العاشرة أسفر عن وفاة المواطن محمد ياسين الرياطي واصابة 11 من ركاب الحافلة بجراح مختلفة.

تسمم 
اصيب سبعة اشخاص امس بتسمم غذائي جراء تناولهم أطعمة فاسدة في منطقة الزرقاء الجديدة.
واكدت مصادر الدفاع المدني إنه تم نقل المصابين الى مستشفى الحكمة وحالتهم العامة متوسطة.
وفد بولندي التقى مجلس نقابة الصيادلة امس وفداً بولندياً يضم عددا من الصيادلة والكيميائيين .
وأكد نقيب الصيادلة الدكتور زهير الشخشير أن اللقاء بحث العديد من القضايا التي تهم الجانبين مثل أحكام وشروط وسياسات مزاولة مهنة الصيدلة والتأمين الصحي وطرق صرف العلاجات والادوية بوصفات وبدون وصفات طبية اضافة الى طرح موضوع التعاون بين المؤسسات الصيدلانية ومنتجي الادوية وخاصة في الاردن .

مشروعات مدرسية 
تنفذ مديرية تربية السلط ضمن خطتها للعام الحالي عددا من المشروعات المدرسية بكلفة تصل الى نحو 5ر6 مليون دينار.
وتشمل المشروعات مدرستي الامام علي الشرعية في بركة العامرية / السلط وبيوضة الشمالية الاساسية المختلطة بكلفة 200ر1 مليون دينار ، حيث سيصار استلامهما لمباشرة الدراسة فيهما مطلع العام الدراسي المقبل إضافة إلى استلام مختبرات حاسوب لمدارس سوميا وزي وام العمد وام جوزة وطباعة العواملة بكلفة نصف مليون دينار. كما سيباشر قريبا بتنفيذ انشاء مدارس الملك عبدالله للتميز في منطقة البقعان / السلط بكلفة ثلاثة ملايين دينار وكذلك المباشرة بانشاء مدرسة بطنا الاساسية / السلط بكلفة 800 الف دينار.

وفد نيوزلندي فـي ''مؤتة'' 
بحث نائب رئيس جامعة مؤتة للشؤون الاكاديمية الدكتور محمد العبادي امس مع وفد من جامعة اوكلاند في نيوزلندا برئاسة الدكتور كريستوفر تريموان نائب رئيس الجامعة للعلاقات الخارجية والدولية إمكانية افادة طلبة جامعة مؤتة من فرص الدراسة في ''اوكلاند''.

لا ايدز فـي الطفيلة 
أجمع اطباء ومتخصصون في ختام اعمال دورة تدريبية في الطفيلة امس حول الحد من الوصمة والتمييز تجاه متعايشي مرض الايدز على ضرورة قبولهم في المجتمع كاعضاء فاعلين وتقديم المشورة والنصيحة سواء للمصابين او المتعايشين مع هذا المرض.
وأكد مدير صحة الطفيلة الدكتور غازي المرايات في الدورة التي استهدفت زهاء 60 طبيبا وممرضا وعاملا من صحة الطفيلة،على مدار ثلاثة ايام انه لم تسجل خلال السنوات العشر الاخيرة أي حالة ايدز في الطفيلة.
الحقوق التأمينية 
عقدت في سلطة اقليم البترا أمس دورة تدريبية للموظفين الجدد في الدوائر الحكومية في لواءي الشوبك والبترا حول المزايا والحقوق التأمينية للمؤمن عليهم في قانون الضمان الاجتماعي.
واطلع المشاركون في الدورة على العمليات المتبعة في احتساب الرواتب التقاعدية للموظفين وشروط استحقاقها والاجراءات المتبعة في مؤسسة الضمان الاجتماعي للحصول على الحقوق والمزايا التي يضمنها القانون للموظفين.

'' جنون البقر'' 
تناقش ورشة عمل،افتتحت امس، سبل السيطرة على مرض جنون البقر في دول الاتحاد الاوروبي والاجراءات المتبعة للحد من دخولها الى السلسلة الغذائية. وتتناول الورشة تقارير حول مستجدات المرض في دول الاتحاد الاوروبي والاجراءات المتبعة لسلامة منتجات اللحوم والسيطرة على انتقاله و الرقابة والمسوحات الوبائية للمرض.
ويشارك في الورشة التي ينظمها الاتحاد الاوروبي بالتعاون مع وزارة التخطيط والتعاون الدولي وتستمر ثلاثة ايام نحو 40 طبيبا بيطريا ومهندسا زراعيا.
ويحاضر في الورشة خبراء مختصون من المملكة المتحدة وايطاليا وسلوفينيا ومملكة هولندا واليونان.

الاحتياجات الخاصة فـي ''الترخيص'' 
احتفل في إدارة ترخيص السواقين والمركبات بافتتاح دورة التعامل مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة حول لغة الإشارة. وأكد العميد فاضل الحمود أهمية هذه الدورات في صقل مهارات مرتبات إدارة الترخيص لتمكينهم من التعامل مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة وإشراكهم في العملية الأمنية والتواصل معهم وإيلاء ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة الرعاية والاهتمام.
ويشارك في الدورة (22) ضابطا وفردا من مرتبات الإدارة وتستمر لمدة اسبوعين حيث سيتم تدريب وتأهيل المشاركين على لغة الإشارة والمصطلحات التي يحاجها الموظف للتعامل مع هذه الفئة.


سلامة مرورية 
عقدت وزارة الشؤون البلدية بالتعاون مع الجامعة الالمانية الأردنية ومركز التميز للسلامة المرورية جلسة حوارية حول السلامة المرورية على الطرق لتأهيل متخصصين في هذا المجال.
واستعرض المشاركون في الجلسة اسس تطوير الاستراتيجية الوطنية للسلامة المرورية ضمن اطر التثقيف والتوعية والبنية التحتية والقوانين واعداد خطط سنوية والبحث عن كل ما هو جديد في هذا المجال مع تحضير برامج تدريبية هدفها صقل وتحسين اداء العاملين في مشاريع السلامة المرورية.


استحداث مركز للدفاع المدني فـي الخالدية 
استحدثت المديرية العامة للدفاع المدني امس مركزا للدفاع المدني في قضاء الخالدية وذلك ضمن احتفالات المملكة بعيد ميلاد جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني . وقال مدير دفاع مدني المفرق المقدم بدر البدور ان افتتاح المركز يأتي ضمن التطور المستمر في تقديم خدمات الدفاع المدني للمواطنين في كافة انحاء المملكة للحفاظ على ارواحهم وممتلكاتهم من الحوادث المختلفة .
وبين انه تم رفد المركز بالآليات اللازمة والكوادر البشرية المؤهلة والمدربة في التعامل مع كافة انواع الحوادث خصوصا وان قضاء الخالدية يضم مركز الملك عبدالله الثاني للتصميم والتطوير وعدد من المصانع والشركات والمزراع الكبرى مما تطلب استحداث مركز للدفاع المدني في المنطقة قادر على التعامل مع الحوادث بسرعة ومهنية عالية .

منقول عن جريدة الرأي

----------


## عُبادة

امطار وثلوج متوقعة مساء اليوم جراء منخفض جوي




عمان - بترا - تتأثر المملكة اليوم الجمعة بمنخفض جوي مصحوب برياح شديدة وهطول امطار في شمالي المملكة ووسطها تمتد تدريجيا الى باقي المناطق بحسب دائرة الارصاد الجوية .
ويطرأ انخفاض ملموس على درجات الحرارة ويكون الجو باردا وغائما جزئيا الى غائم ويشتد الهطول خلال ساعات الليل وتكون الرياح غربية نشطة السرعة مع هبات قوية احيانا مثيرة للغبار في جنوبي المملكة وشرقيها ويتوقع تساقط الثلوج فوق المرتفعات الجبلية خصوصا الجنوبية .
و يستمر الجو يوم غد باردا وغائما جزئيا الى غائم وماطر على فترات، وتكون الامطار مصحوبة بالعواصف الرعدية وتساقط البرد احيانا والرياح غربية نشطة السرعة . ويستمر تاثير الكتلة الباردة يوم الاحد المقبل ويكون الجو باردا وغائما وماطرا مع بقاء الفرصة مهيأة لسقوط زخات من الثلج فوق المرتفعات الجبلية العالية وتكون الرياح شمالية غربية نشطة السرعة تخف في ساعات المساء .
وتصل درجات الحرارة العظمى في عمان اليوم وغدا بين 4و10 والصغرى بين 2و3 درجات مئوية.

----------


## زهره التوليب

ان شاء الله خير

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اللهم اسقنا الغيث ولا تجعلنا من القانطين

يسلمو

----------


## دموع الورد

ان شاء الله...احنا عندنا بدا المنخفض والحمد لله :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mylife079

ان شاء الله خير

والله بلش عندنا برد

----------


## ajluni top

الله يجيب اللي بيه الخير

نيالكم بالاردن عالمطر والثلج :Eh S(2): 

اذا ثلجت عندكو بدنا تحطولنا صور

----------


## Sc®ipt

_الله يديم علينا النعمة يا رب_

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الله يجيب الي فيه اللخير 

مع انه عنا في الزرقا للأن ما في شتا كويس

مع العلم بالزرقا ما في ثلج ابداً منذ أكثر من 15 سنه تقريباً

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee 					 
> _الله يجيب الي فيه اللخير 
> 
> مع انه عنا في الزرقا للأن ما في شتا كويس
> 
> مع العلم بالزرقا ما في ثلج ابداً منذ أكثر من 15 سنه تقريباً_


 انا صاحبيتي المنخفض الماضي حكت انه نزل عندهم ثلج" بالزرقاء"

----------


## عُبادة

ان شاء الله تثلج

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_انا صاحبيتي المنخفض الماضي حكت انه نزل عندهم ثلج" بالزرقاء"_


 و انتِ حكيتتيها نزل :Icon31: 

بس ما مسك أكثر من عشر دقائق :Icon31:  :Icon31: 

يعني هاد مش ثلج ابداً :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

الثلج لما بتصير الارض كلها بيضا :Icon31: 

و الاؤض صارت بيضا قبل أكثر من 16 سنه تقريباً :Icon31:

----------


## عُبادة

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
> _انا صاحبيتي المنخفض الماضي حكت انه نزل عندهم ثلج" بالزرقاء"_
> 
> 
>  و انتِ حكيتتيها نزل
> 
> بس ما مسك أكثر من عشر دقائق
> 
> ...


انت متذكر هذيك الايام؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

هي سنتها اثلجت بكل مناطق الاردن وصل ارتفاع الثلج باربد نص متر تقريبا

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_انت متذكر هذيك الايام؟

هي سنتها اثلجت بكل مناطق الاردن وصل ارتفاع الثلج باربد نص متر تقريبا
_




كنت مولود بهذيك السنه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

هي صارت ال 90 و كانت ثلجه مزبوطه  :Icon31:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

المنخفض الجوي ينعش المخزون المائي في السدود

الحي الشرقي في اربد محاصر بالمياه .. وانزلاقات في جرش وعجلون .. واشتداد المنخفض الليلة 
    
 من المتوقع تساقط الثلوج المتراكمة مساء اليوم السبت على المرتفعات مصحوبة بامطار ورياح باردة . وبحسب دائرة الارصاد الجوية يستمر الطقس الاحد باردا وغائما جزئيا الى غائم مع سقوط الأمطار بين الحين والآخر وتبقى فرصة تساقط الثلوج فوق المرتفعات الجبلية العالية في ساعات الصباح وتكون الرياح غربية إلى شمالية غربية نشطة السرعة بحيث تستمر الموجة الثلجية الاحد في الوقت الذي حذرت فيه الجهات المعنية من تدني مدى الرؤية وتشكل السيول. 
ومن المتوقع ايضا ان يستمر الطقس باردا حتى يوم الثلاء من ارتفاع قليل على درجات الحرارة يوم الاثنين وتبقى الفرصة مهيئة لسقوط الامطار في معظم مناطق المملكة.وقالت مصادر وزارة المياه ان المنخفض زاد منسوب المياه في السدود بحمد الله .
وشهدت غالبية محافظات المملكة السبت تساقطا للامطار فيما اكتست بعضها بالثلوج خاصة محافظتي عجلون وجرش.
وغطى الثلوج المرتفعات الجبلية في محافظة عجلون حيث شهدت ربوع مناطق رأس منيف وصخرة وعبين وعبلين والقاعدة /عنجرة صفحات بيضاء بسماكة 10 سم .
ويطالب سكان عجلون وكفرنجة وعنجرة البلديات والأشغال العامة بحل مشكلة تجمع مياه الأمطار المتكررة طيلة فصل الشتاء التي تعيق مسير المارة والمركبات وتعطيل الحركة التجارية في المنطقة وذلك من خلال معالجة شبكات تصريف المياه.
وقال المحافظ رئيس غرفة العمليات الرئيسية ونس الحراحشة أن جميع كوادر المحافظة بالتعاون مع الجهات المعنية وضعت في حالة تأهب واستعداد للتعامل مع أي حادث ناتج عن تساقط الأمطار والثلوج حيث عملت كوادر البلديات والأشغال العامة على فتح الطرق لتكون سالكة أمام حركة المرور .
وقال مدير دفاع مدني المحافظة العقيد محمود مرزوق ان تساقط الثلوج والأمطار لم يتسبب بأي حوادث باستثناء تقديم بعض الإسعافات لعدد من الحالات المرضية.
وأكد مدير زراعة المحافظة المهندس محمد الشرمان أن تواصل سقوط الثلوج والأمطار على فترات متقاربة يزيل خطر الجفاف لما ستوفره من رطوبة تنعش المزروعات بأنواعها من الحبوب والأشجار والمراعي.
وقال مدير إدارة مياه المحافظة المهندس محمد الغباشنة إن الأمطار ستسهم في زيادة جريان الأودية و توفير مخزون لا بأس به من المياه الجوفية والسطحية مما يسهم في تخزين كميات من مياه الشرب والتي تمنع من حدوث الأزمات صيفا.
وفي جرش شهدت مناطق المحافظة هطولا غزيرا للامطار وزخات كثيفة من البرد اضافة الى سقوط كميات من الثلوج تراكمت في منطقة سوف بسماكة 5 سم.
وادى سقوط الامطار الى بعض الانزلاقات وتساقط للحجارة في الارتفاعات التي تم قطعها اثناء توسعة شارع مدخل مدينة جرش الجنوبي الصيف الماضي فيما بدت التقوسات واضحة للعيان في الجدران الاستنادية التي اقيمت في الموقع نتيجة اندفاع كتل ترابية كبيرة خلفها.
وقال المهندس الزراعي عمر الفقيه أن الموسم اصبح مبشرا بالخير والامل معقود بتفجر الينابيع وعيون المياه لسطحية لا سيما ان هذه الامطار تاتي قبل ما يسمى في التقويم المناخي التقليدي عند المزارعين "بسعد ابلع " حيث تؤدي الامطار الهاطلة في هذا الوقت الى تغذية المخزون الجوفي بالمياه وزيادة جريان المياه السطحية.
وفي اربد حاصرت المياه اجزاء واسعة من الحي الشرقي في مدينة اربد الذي تحول الى اشبه ما يكون بالبحيرة و تسببت الامطار الغزيرة التي شهدتها اربد وما زالت تتساقط بغزارة مصحوبة بالبرد احيانا باحداث انهيارات في بعض الطرقات بالحي الشرقي من المدينة فقد احدثت المياه هبوطا زاد عن نصف متر في شارع الملكة نور الحسين الحيوي وقسمه الى نصفين وفي الاتجاهين.
وكانت المياه غمرت اجزاء من الشارع والشوارع الفرعية المحيطة به في الحي المدكور وارتفع منسوب المياه فيها جراء ما خلفه مشروع الصرف الصحي الذي ينفذ في الحي من حفر وتشققات اكتفى القائمون علية في احسن الاحوال بطمره بمادة "البيسكورس" والتي ذهبت مع اول شتوة ادراج الرياح تاركة الشوارع على حالها .
ولم تابه الشركة المنفذه للمشروع للتحذيرات التي اطلقها سكات المنطقة من تبعات عدم اعادة الشوارع الى وضعها السابق مما وضعهم وسط معاناة كبيرة بعد مداهمة المياه للحي والعمارت والمنازل الذي يشهد ثورة اسكانية كبيرة.
وعملت فرق الطوارىء في بلدية اربد الكبرى على معالجة الانهيار الذي وقع في شارع الملكة نور الحسين والشوارع الفرعية .
واكد رئيس البلدية المحامي عبدالرؤوف التل ان فرق البلدية ومن خلال غرفة العمليات تتابع الشكاوى التي تصلها وتتعامل معها اولا باول في كافة المناطق التابعة لها.
وعلى صعيد متصل اغلقت المياه نفق الملك الحسين في مدينة اربد منذ الساعة العاشرة صباحا وقام فريق هندسي من الشركة المنفذه لمعالجة الامر وسحب المياه من النفق والعمل جار من قبل الفريق على ايجاد حل جذري ودائم بادامة عمل المناهل وشافطات المياه داخل النفق لمنع تكرار تجمع المياه فيه.
واوضح مدير دفاع مدني اربد العقيد وليد طبيشات انه تم التعامل مع حالات الاسعاف الاعتيادية ونقلها الى المستشفيات خاصة مرضى الكلى وحالات الولادة وغيرها من الحالات الطارئة في حين لم تسجل حوادث خارجة عن المالوف جراء الاحوال الجوية السائدة.
وفي دير ابي سعيد ازالت اجهزة الاشغال العامة وبلدية دير ابي سعيد الحجارة التي انهارت على طريقي ازمالية/دير ابي سعيد وتبنة عيون الحمام من سفوح الجبال المحاذية فيما ادى عجز عبارات المياه الى ارتفاع منسوب المياه في الشارع العام بمناطق كفرالماء والاشرفية ودير ابي سعيد.
وقال مدير اشغال اللواء المهندس موفق الزعبي ان منطقة تجمع المياه في كفر الماء ستشهد اعمال صيانة تشمل العبارات وكذلك معالجة احتمالية حدوث انهيارات في اجزاء من طريق ازمالية موضحا بان جميع طرق اللواء سالكة.
وطالب رئيس بلدية دير ابي سعيد الجديدة محمد فرحان بني ارشيد بمعالجة جذرية لاسباب تجمع مياه الامطار في اجزاء من الشارع العام بالاشرفية مناشدا وزارة الشؤون البلدية مراعاة الطبيعة الجغرافية للواء ، واستحداث مجلس للخدمات المشتركة يساعد البلديات في معالجة ما يرافق هطول الامطار من مشاكل على طرقات اللواء النافذة وغير النافذة.
واشار الى سحب مياه من داخل اربعة منازل بالاشرفية وفتح اقنية فرعية لتصريف المياه في بلدة جفين ،لافتا الى ان البلدية ستباشر قريبا بمعالجات جذرية لمسببات تجمع مياه الامطار في الشوارع .
و افاد رئيس بلدية الرابية في سموع وليد نوافلة انه تم شفط المياه من ثلاثة منازل في مناطق البلدية .














نقلا عن السوسنه

----------


## ajluni top

اللهم اجعلها سقيا رحمه لا سقيا عذاب يارب

مشكور عالنقل عبدالله :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

الله يزيد ويبارك

يسلمو

----------


## The Gentle Man

الحمد لله رب العالمين
الله اسقنا الغيث ولا تجعلنا من القانتين


الله علينا وحوالينا لانا لم نشبع
ونريد المزيد
طمعنا برحمة الله

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

ما في ثلج شو هي خاوا يعني  :Bl (14): 

المهم مش عارف من وين بجيبوا هالسوالف ...قال الحي الشرقي محاصر شو هي حرب ...؟؟؟ ..لا محاصر ولا اشي صحيح المية مغرقة الدنيا بس بكل مكان مش بس بالحي الشرقي :SnipeR (30):

----------


## عُبادة

> ما في ثلج شو هي خاوا يعني 
> 
> المهم مش عارف من وين بجيبوا هالسوالف ...قال الحي الشرقي محاصر شو هي حرب ...؟؟؟ ..لا محاصر ولا اشي صحيح المية مغرقة الدنيا بس بكل مكان مش بس بالحي الشرقي


لا بس الحي الشرقي كل سنة طوابق التسوية بدخل عليها المي وبكثرة 
وبصير هبوط بالبيوت لانه الاساسات فيها عميقة


صراحة حرام يروح اراضي الحي الشرقي الزراعية لتصير منطقة سكنية

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

احنا حاطين بالدار اساسات بتكفي لمليون طابق والتسوية عنا ما فيها شي .... صحيح اراضي الحي الشرقي غير صالحة لتكون منطقة سكنية والبيوت بالعادة بتريح فيها ..بس هي منطقة حلوة

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

حاس حالي عايش في افريقيا مش في الاردن ..... :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يجيب اللي فيو الخير 

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

الاثنين عطلة رسمية احتفاء بذكرى المولد النبوي



عمان - الراي - قرر رئيس الوزراء نادر الذهبي تعطيل الوزارات والدوائر الرسمية والمؤسسات العامة اعمالها يوم الاثنين المقبل الذي يصادف الثاني عشر من شهر ربيع الاول 1430 هجرية الموافق للتاسع من اذار لسنة 2009 ميلادية وذلك احتفاء بذكرى المولد النبوي الشريف.
وطلب رئيس الوزراء في بلاغ رسمي اصدره امس من جميع الوزارات والدوائر الرسمية والمؤسسات العامة واحياء لهذه الذكرى العطرة الاسهام في ابراز هذه المناسبة الجليلة واظهارها بما يليق بها.

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا يا عباده على الخبر

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

حــــلو
بس الحصنلوجيا كالعادة ما رح يعلنو انها عطلة
لحتى كم طالب يوصلو عالجامعة

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
> _حــــلو
> 
> بس الحصنلوجيا كالعادة ما رح يعلنو انها عطلة
> لحتى كم طالب يوصلو عالجامعة 
> _


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: .....

شكرا عبادة عالخبر ...

مولد سيدنا محمد (ص) .... يوم ميلاد أعظم رجل في التاريخ ....

----------


## محمد العزام

كل عام والامة العربية والاسلامية بالف خير بمولد النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## ابن الاردن

تنتقل المملكة إلى التوقيت الصيفي اعتبارا من ليلة 27 آذار(مارس) الحالي وذلك بتقديم عقارب الساعة 60 دقيقة.

وفي بلاغ أصدره رئيس الوزراء السابق معروف البخيت في العام 2006، جرى تثبيت التوقيتين الشتوي والصيفي بناء على رغبة ملكية لمدة خمس سنوات مقبلة، وبحسب البلاغ نفسه يجري الانتقال إلى التوقيت الشتوي في ليلة الخميس/ الجمعة الأخيرة من شهر تشرين الأول (أكتوبر) من كل عام.

ويسعى تغيير التوقيت الشتوي أو الصيفي من خلال تقديم وتأخير الوقت 60 دقيقة إلى توفير الطاقة والتكيف مع طبيعة الشتاء والصيف.

ويؤكد خبراء الطاقة أن لفترة الانقلاب الربيعي وبدء العمل بالتوقيت الصيفي آثارا اقتصادية إيجابية من شأنها التوفير في استهلاك زيت الوقود المستخدم في توليد الطاقة الكهربائية.

وتقدر مصادر في وزارة الطاقة الوفر المتحقق من تغيير الساعة سنويا بتقديمها أو تأخيرها بنحو ستة ملايين دينار.

*** ابن الاردن...

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا على المعلومه :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يسلمو

----------


## ajluni top

مش بكير لسه عالتوقيت الصيفي

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابن الاردن

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا على المعلومة

----------


## saousana

مش منيح ببطل اشبع نوم  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
انا بدون هالواسطة ما بشبع نوم 
خلص بترك الجامعة

----------


## عُبادة

> مش منيح ببطل اشبع نوم 
> انا بدون هالواسطة ما بشبع نوم 
> خلص بترك الجامعة


صيري ربة منزل احسنلك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

اوجه :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

> صيري ربة منزل احسنلك
> 
> اوجه


شو مالها ربة المنزل 
احسن شغلة  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
بلا دراسة وبلا شغل وبلا وجع راس  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> شو مالها ربة المنزل 
> احسن شغلة 
> بلا دراسة وبلا شغل وبلا وجع راس


شو حchيت اني

قلتلch اوجه

----------


## ابن الاردن

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا لك يا ابن الاردن على المعلومات  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Tiem

فرق التوقيت لشان الطاقة اسوا شيء في الاردن من ناحية الوقت
لو خلوها لشهر 7 كان احسن الواحد بيوخذ راحتو في النوم ولا شو رايك؟
تيم

----------


## عُبادة

التوقيت الصيفي منتصف ليلة 26 الجاري



عمان - بترا - اصدر رئيس الوزراء نادر الذهبي امس بلاغا رسميا يقضي ببدء العمل بالتوقيت الصيفي في المملكة اعتبارا من منتصف ليلة يوم الخميس / يوم الجمعة الموافق للسادس والعشرين من شهر آذار الحالي وذلك بتقديم عقارب الساعة ستين دقيقة.
وكان مجلس الوزراء قرر عام 2002 اعتماد مبدأ التوقيت الصيفي بتقديم الساعة ستين دقيقة اعتبارا من منتصف ليلة آخر يوم خميس من شهر آذار من كل عام.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اخبار قصيرة 



*تمرين وهمي* 
تقوم مديرية دفاع مدني إنقاذ وإسناد الوسط بالتنسيق مع الأجهزة ذات العلاقة بتنفيذ تمرين لحادث وهمي مفترض في الساعة العاشرة من صباح يوم الأربعاء الموافق 25/3/2009م .
والتمرين عبارة عن انسكاب مادة كيماوية في المختبر ونشوب حريق في الطابق الثاني في مركز الحسين للسرطان.
*(الهاشمية) تمنع التدخين* 
أعلنت الجامعة الهاشمية جميع مبانيها والمرافق التابعة لها أماكن خالية من التدخين، ويأتي ذلك تطبيقا لقانون الصحة العامة رقم 47 لسنة 2008 بمنع التدخين في الأماكن العامة.
تعاون علمي بحث نائب رئيس جامعة الحسين بن طلال للشؤون الأكاديمية الدكتور سلطان المعاني خلال استقباله كلا من ملحق التعاون في السفارة الفرنسية فريدريك رينيه ،وملحق التعاون للغة الفرنسية فرانسوا لوكا سبل تعزيز التعاون والتبادل الثقافي بين الجامعة والجامعات الفرنسية.
*الدكتور البداينة* 
حاز نائب رئيس جامعة الحسين بن طلال للشئون الإدارية الدكتور ذياب البداينة على المركز الأول لجائزة البحوث الجامعية لاتحاد جامعات العالم الإسلامي في دورتها الثالثة عشرة وموضوعها: قيم التسامح في مناهج التعليم العالي.
ويذكر أن الجائزة جاءت تفعيلا لمبادرة خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبدا لله بن عبد العزيز آل سعود حول الحوار بين الأديان، والجائزة بدعم مالي من جامعة الإمام محمد ابن سعود الإسلامية.
*جهاز تصوير طبقي* 
تم امس تشغيل جهاز تصوير طبقي محوري في مستشفى ياحوز في اعقاب مطالبات متكررة من قبل مواطنين ونواب.
وقد كان مواطنو الرصيفه قبيل تشغيل هذا الجهاز الذي تزيد كلفته عن مئة الف دينار يحولون الى مستشفى البشير وحمزه للحصول على صوره طبقية.
وبين مدير مستشفى ياجوز الدكتور طلال عبيدات بان تشغيل هذا الجهاز كان يعتبر مطلبا رئيسا من مطالب المواطنين في الرصيفه الذين كانوا يعانون جراء عدم تشغيله وقال بان المواطن كان ينتظر مدة طويلة للحصول على صورة طبقية من البشير او حمزة.


*وادي الريان وسد تخزيني* 
يطالب مزارعون في بلدة جديتا بانشاء سد في وادي الريان لتخزين مياه الينابيع ليصار لاستخدامها في ري مزروعات الوادي صيفا.
ويؤكدون ان انتاجية الوادي في تراجع لعدم توفر مياه الري المطلوبة صيفا والتي يمكن معالجتها وتحسين انتاجية الوادي بانشاء السد.
من جهتها تعهدت متصرفية اللواء بالاهتمام بانشاء السد

----------


## عُبادة

عمان - عبد الرزاق ابو هزيم واشرف الغزاوي  - لقي شاب عمره 25 عاما حتفه اثر طعنة من قبل شاب اخر 18 عاما في مخيم اربد ليلة امس الاول.
و قرر مدعي عام الجنايات الكبرى القاضي احمد العمري تحويل الجثة الى الطب الشرعي وتوقيف القاتل 14 يوما على ذمة التحقيق في مركز اصلاح وتاهيل قفقفا ، فيما وجه المدعي العام الى الجاني تهمة القتل العمد.
وكشف الناطق الاعلامي في الامن العام الرائد محمد الخطيب انه بحدود الساعة الثانية من فجر امس كان الشابان جالسان بالقرب من سور مدرسة وكالة الغوث في مخيم اربد حين جرى نقاش وتلاسن بينهما اثر خلافات شخصية نجم عنه قيام احدهم بطعن الشاب الاخر في منطقة الظهر موجها له 35 طعنة فارداه قتيلا .
وبين الخطيب بان احد المواطنين ابلغ الجهات الامنية بعيد وقوع الجريمة بوجود جثة بجانب سور المدرسة وعلى الفور تحركت الاجهزة الامنية الى المكان بحضور المدعي العام والطبيب الشرعي والمختبر الجنائي للكشف على الجثة فيما تم القبض على الجاني في غضون ساعة من وقوع الجريمة حيث اعترف بجريمته.
و عملت الاجهزة الامنية على اخذ عطوة امنية من ذوي القتيل واجلاء عائلة الجاني من المنطقة.

----------


## عُبادة

الشركة الأردنية الكويتية تطلب سائقات للعمل على سيارات الشركة



محمد عاكف خريسات


عمان - تبدأ شركة "نور" الأردنية الكويتية اعتبارا من يوم غد السبت تشغيل سيارات تاكسي مميز من نوع "مرسيدس" بفتحة عداد تبلغ قيمتها دينارا واحدا، خلافا لفتحة عداد سيارات تاكسي المميز من "تويوتا" التي تبلغ 58 قرشاً.

وقال مدير شركة نور الأردنية الكويتية إياد رشاد لـ"الغد" إن "إدارة الترخيص والمركبات، تنهي يوم غد معاينة 40 سيارة مرسيدس من أصل 100 ستطرح للعمل"، مشيراً إلى أن "شهر نيسان (ابريل) الحالي سيشهد تشغيل العدد الكامل من سيارات المميز التي تبلغ 400 سيارة".

وتم تزويد التاكسي المميز بآلية (GPS Box) وبآرمة (Taxi) مضاءة تعمل مع النظام ومتصلة بنظام الملاحة وقارئ البطاقات بحيث تطفئ في حال إشغال السيارة وتعود للإضاءة عندما تكون فارغة. 

وبين رشاد أن المرحلة الحالية ستشهد نزول 150 سيارة، 40 منها مرسيدس، وكانت الشركة قد بدأت بتشغيل 50 سيارة مميز نوع "تويوتا" تجريبيا.

وبالمقارنة مع التاكسي "العادي" الذي تبلغ فتحة العداد فيه 250 فلسا، فيما تصل التعرفة الكيلو مترية إلى 10 فلسات لكل 58 مترا، بينما تبلغ 10 فلسات لكل 53 مترا، في التاكسي المميز.

من جهة اخرى، تتوجه شركة نور الكويتية لاستقطاب سائقات للعمل في التاكسي المميز خلال المرحلة المقبلة، حيث أكد رشاد أن "الشركة تلقت طلبين من سائقتين يحملن رخصة عمومية، لا سيما أن الشركة فتحت الباب لتقديم الطلبات للسائقات ايضاً".

وأضاف أن "الشركة مستعدة لتشغيل أكبر عدد ممكن من السائقات في حال تقدمن بطلبات للعمل على التاكسي المميز".

وسيتم الاحتفاظ من مكتب التاكسي المميز بسجل إلكتروني لمدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة شهور لجميع رحلات المركبات لغايات ضبط الجودة وأية مشاكل أخرى بحيث يحتفظ النظام بجميع رحلات المركبة والمسارات التي سلكتها وأوقاتها وعدد الرحلات والمبالغ التي تم دفعها والمسافات المقطوعة ما يوفر سهولة حصول مالك المركبة على التقارير بهذا الخصوص ولهيئة تنظيم قطاع النقل العام ومديرية الأمن العام والجهات الرسمية ذات العلاقة حق الاطلاع على هذه السجلات. 

وتلتزم الشركة بالإعلان عن أرقام مجانية لطلب سيارات التاكسي في الأماكن التي يكثر فيها الطلب، مثل الفنادق والمراكز التجارية والمستشفيات والأماكن السياحية وفي الصحف المحلية حسب ما تقرره إدارة الهيئة.

 فيما يلتزم السائقون بزي موحد وتوفر لهم الشركة التأمين الصحي والضمان الاجتماعي وللعاملين في الشركة ويلتزم المكتب بتوفير الخدمة على مدار الساعة وفي أيام العطل والإجازات وبنفس القدر من الكفاءة.

ويرى مراقبون أن المنافسة بين "المميز" و"العادي"، ستظهر بشكل واضح في فصل الصيف بخاصة إذا استهدفت السياح ونزلاء الفنادق ورواد المطاعم والذين يزيد عددهم بشكل واضح في هذا الفصل وينعكس قدومهم على عمل التاكسيات بشكل كبير، رغم أن سائقي "العادي" لا يتخوفون من هذه المنافسة من منطلق ارتفاع سعر "المميز".

يشار الى أن التاكسي المميز لا بد أن يحتوي على مكيف، ويجب أن تكون جميع السيارات ملتزمة بعقد صيانه شامل ودوري لضمان كفاءة الأداء، اضافة الى احتواء السيارات على لوحتين مثبتة إحداهما على تابلو السيارة والأخرى خلف مسند رأس السائق بمكان بارز وحسب ما هو معمول به لدى الهيئة.

 كما سيتوفر في السيارة شاشات معلومات لخدمة المقاعد الخلفية يتم من خلالها نشر معلومات إرشادية أو تثقيفية أو سياحية أو إعلانية بعد الحصول على الموافقات الأمنية اللازمة.

يذكر أن شوارع عمان تتجول فيها أكثر من 10595 سيارة تاكسي من أصل 14893 سيارة في محافظات المملكة الـ12، معظمها حديثة.

----------


## mylife079

الشركة الأردنية الكويتية تطلب سائقات للعمل على سيارات الشركة 
روحت والله

----------


## زهره التوليب

بنفع انا؟؟؟

حبيت اضيف معلومه عنGPS Box يمكن في بعضكم مابيعرف شو هو..
GPS اختصار ل global positioning system يعني نظام التعقب عن بعد...بالعربي هاي التكسي مراقبه من قبل الشركه..ووين ما تروح بيجبوها وبيقدروا يحددوا مدى نشاط السائق  :Smile: 

حلو الخبر
يسلموا

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> الشركة الأردنية الكويتية تطلب سائقات للعمل على سيارات الشركة 
> روحت والله


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
__
__



 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور على الخبر يا عبادة


ما شاء الله تطور غير اعتيادي  بالبلد

----------


## The Gentle Man

يا حبيبي نسوان يسوقن 
هذا الي الناقص
اي هن على الخصوصي حوادث مش بالساهل
كيف بالعمومي


الله يستر


شو نقطعو الزلم حتى يجيبو نسوان


الله يعينا
 :Bl (14):

----------


## saousana

حلو وصارو البنات كمان سواقات تكاسي 
هاي اخرتها  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 

مشكور عبادة على الخبر

----------


## عُبادة

شكرا للجميع على المرور


بدهم يخففوا من البطالة :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):

----------


## زهره التوليب

والله اركب مع وحده ولا اركب مع واحد...الموضوع اله ايجابياته...
بعدين البنات بسوقوا احسن من الشباب  :SnipeR (30):  
الشباب دايما مسرعين وما بيلتزموا بقواعد و اولويات المرور :Bl (14):

----------


## The Gentle Man

بس البنات ما بعرفن يسوقن
وهناك راح يطلع صوت الزوامير كثير ويصير في ازعاج  :Bl (14):

----------


## محمد العزام

القصة مش قصة انهن بيعرفن بسوقن والا لا 
القصة انو يشجعوا الحركة ويكثفوها 
يعني كشب بفضل يطلع من بننت ولا يطلع مع شب مثلو 

كلها سياسة بتكون اقرب لسياسة شبه حقيرة  :Eh S(2):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

نسوان شوفيرات :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

كل الشعب رح يوقفهن :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## diyaomari

شو بدكو احسن من هيك
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> القصة مش قصة انهن بيعرفن بسوقن والا لا 
> القصة انو يشجعوا الحركة ويكثفوها 
> يعني كشب بفضل يطلع من بننت ولا يطلع مع شب مثلو 
> 
> كلها سياسة بتكون اقرب لسياسة شبه حقيرة


معاك حق 
يعني بس المهم انه شغلهم يزدهر بأي طريقة 
بهاي السياسة

----------


## diyaomari

اقتباس:



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
> _
> 
> معاك حق 
> يعني بس المهم انه شغلهم يزدهر بأي طريقة 
> بهاي السياسة_




لو تكوني سايقة تاكسي كيف بتكوني.......
بتخيلك سايقة هاهاهاها
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

المشكله عم منطبق اشياء منعتبرها تطور و وتحدث وهي بالاصل تخلف..
احنا كمجتمع اسلامي شرقي محافظ بنفع معنا نطبق عادات غربيه قبل ما ندرس انعكاسها علينا و على مجتمعنا؟ الحداثه والتطور ما بتنقاس بمدى الانفتاح ولا بمدى الحريات المتاحه للجنسين.

----------


## The Gentle Man

لحد هلا مش متخيل المنظر
بنات سايقات تكسي

بكرا بتلاقي الشباب قاعدين بالمكتب
والبنات هن الي بشتغلن
ولا شب بشتغل

----------


## محمد العزام

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## عُبادة

بس زي ما قالت زهرة التوليب 
انها كفتاة تفضل ان تركب مع سائقة تكسي فتاة وليس مع سائق تكسي شاب

فممكن والاحتمال الاكبر انه تكون هالتكاسي مخصصة لفئة الفتيات والسيدات فقط
زي الخبر إللي قرأناه قبل فترة عن لبنان انه رح ينزلوا تكسي مخصص للفتيات تسوقه فتيات

يعني معقول بلبنان التكاسي إاللي بسوقوهن فتيات مخصص فقط للفتيات وعندنا هون لأ؟

----------


## عُبادة

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## دموع الورد

الله يرحمه

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS 					 
> _بس زي ما قالت زهرة التوليب 
> انها كفتاة تفضل ان تركب مع سائقة تكسي فتاة وليس مع سائق تكسي شاب
> 
> فممكن والاحتمال الاكبر انه تكون هالتكاسي مخصصة لفئة الفتيات والسيدات فقط
> زي الخبر إللي قرأناه قبل فترة عن لبنان انه رح ينزلوا تكسي مخصص للفتيات تسوقه فتيات
> 
> يعني معقول بلبنان التكاسي إاللي بسوقوهن فتيات مخصص فقط للفتيات وعندنا هون لأ؟_



وانا فكرت بنفس طريقتك....
وكمان من ناحيه اخرى بعتقد  السائقات رح يكون مقرهم المكتب وبتحركوا بس اذا في طلب عبر التلفون...هاي شركه منظمه..ما اعتقد تكون عشوائيه ..

من ناحيه ثانيه..وقفوا...فهموني كيف الشارع مليان شرطيات؟؟ والكل متقبل الموضوع؟

----------


## عُبادة

> وانا فكرت بنفس طريقتك....
> وكمان من ناحيه اخرى بعتقد  السائقات رح يكون مقرهم المكتب وبتحركوا بس اذا في طلب عبر التلفون...هاي شركه منظمه..ما اعتقد تكون عشوائيه ..
> 
> من ناحيه ثانيه..وقفوا...فهموني كيف الشارع مليان شرطيات؟؟ والكل متقبل الموضوع؟


بس إلهم ثلثين الخاطر ما يوافقو
بس متضطرين

----------


## محمد العزام

يا زهرة لما تكون في شرطيات ما حد بيقدر يحكي معهن باي كلمة بضل الخوف موجود 
بس كيف لما تكون بنت سايقة تكسي وواحد يطلع معها اكيد رح تفرق كثير 

وبعدين بصراحة هالشغلة مش لايقة لبنت يعني ما وصلت لهيك امور بالتساوي مع الرجال

----------


## زهره التوليب

[QUOTE] 	اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام 					 
_يا زهرة لما تكون في شرطيات ما حد بيقدر يحكي معهن باي كلمة بضل الخوف موجود 
بس كيف لما تكون بنت سايقة تكسي وواحد يطلع معها اكيد رح تفرق كثير 

وبعدين بصراحة هالشغلة مش لايقة لبنت يعني ما وصلت لهيك امور بالتساوي مع الرجال_

[/QUOTE

 :Db465236ff:  مين قالك ماحد بيقدر يحكي معهم؟


عكل حال يا جماعه انا مش مع الموضوع تماما...ولا بدافع عنه...بس شايفه انه احنا قدمنا تنازلات اكثر واهم من هالشغله...ومش متفاجئه مثلكم...واذا كانت الشغله لبنات بس..زي الفكره المطبقه بلبنان..فانا معها

----------


## النورس الحزين

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
اجا الزمن الي ستغنو عنا فيه
يا رب صبرنا

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النورس الحزين ملك الاحزان 					 
> _
> اجا الزمن الي ستغنو عنا فيه
> يا رب صبرنا _


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## Sc®ipt

ممتاز جدا
يعني أكثر من هيك تطور حرام يكون عنا

بتعرفوا ! بصراحة احنا التكسي كثير علينا و لازم نرجع زي أيام زمان على الحمير
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ajluni top

فيه بالامارات نفس النظام تقريبا

سمينا التكسي اسم لايق عليها

التكسي المرعب

وفعلا انه مرعب

مشكور عالخبر

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top  
_فيه بالامارات نفس النظام تقريبا

سمينا التكسي اسم لايق عليها

التكسي المرعب

وفعلا انه مرعب

مشكور عالخبر
_


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
اسم على مسمى  :Icon31:

----------


## khalida

:SnipeR (30):

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

هاي نهاية الزعرنة عند الشباب لانه ماشاء الله كان من خيرت الشباب هو وصحابوه

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

صح اني دايما بشوف التكسي المميز في عمان بس بصراحه بلاش اركبه انا التكسي العادي مش ملحق عيه كيف تكسي فتحت عداده دينااااااار

----------


## زهره التوليب

الله يرحمه

----------


## sun shine

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): جد شي .............

----------


## معاذ ملحم

صعقة كهربائية فـي الكورة



اربد - اشرف الغزاوي - توفي شاب 23 عاما اثر تلقيه صعقة كهربائية في منطقة برقش بلواء الكورة غرب اربد .
ووفقا لمصادر أمنية فان الشاب ويدعى ( إدريس فيصل دعيبس ) تعرض للحادث ظهر امس أثناء قيامه بعمله في مزرعة للدواجن .
وبينت المصادر بانه تم تحويل الجثة إلى مركز الطب الشرعي في إقليم الشمال والذي اصدر تقريره بوفاة الشاب نتيجة تعرضه لصعقة كهربائية وفقا لمدير المركز الدكتور علي شوتر .
واشارت المصادر بان الاجهزة الامنية فتحت تحقيقا للوقوف على ملابسات الحادث .

----------


## عُبادة

الغبار يغلق (الصحراوي) ويعلق الدراسة بجامعة الحسين




عمان - معان - هارون ال خطاب -يطرأ انخفاض قليل اخر على درجات الحرارة اليوم وغدا ويكون الطقس غائما جزئيا الى غائم احيانا وتسقط امطار متفرقة خصوصا في شمال ووسط المملكة والرياح شمالية غربية معتدلة الى نشطة السرعة مثيرة للغبار خصوصا في جنوب وشرقي المملكة.
وافادت دائرة الارصاد الجوية ان الطقس ليوم السبت سيكون معتدلا مع ظهور كميات من السحب على ارتفاعات مختلفة والرياح شمالية غربية الى شمالية شرقية معتدلة السرعة.
وتتراوح درجات الحرارة العظمى في عمان للايام الثلاثة المقبلة بين 17و19 درجة مئوية والصغرى بين 8و9 درجات .
وكانت الرياح الشديدة المصحوبة بالغبار التي شهدتها محافظة معان أمس ادت إلى إغلاق الطريق الصحراوي لعدة ساعات وعلق رئيس جامعة الحسين بن طلال الدكتور علي الهروط الدراسة في الجامعة بسبب صعوبة الأحوال الجوية وقامت أجهزة الأمن العام بإغلاق الطريق الصحراوي لفترات متقطعة أمام حركة السير بسبب الرياح الشديدة وانعدام الرؤية خاصة في لواء الحسينة وقضاء الجفر وقال محافظ معان محمد الرواشده أن كوادر الأجهزة الأمنية والدوائر الحكومية في المحافظة كانت على أهبة الاستعداد لتقديم المساعدة للمواطنين .
وبين الرواشده أن الدوريات الخارجية في المحافظة كانت تتابع أولا بأول أحوال الطقس بالتنسيق مع غرف العمليات المركزية وتقوم بإغلاق الطرق كلما استدعت الحاجة .

----------


## عُبادة

البدء بتعبئة1120وظيفة شاغرة فـي (الصحة)..قريبا




عمان - سميرة الدسوقي - يعلن ديوان الخدمة المدنية قريبا عن إِشغال نحو 1120 وظيفة من شواغر وزارة الصحة، وذلك لمواجهة النقص في كوادرها الوظيفية، بحسب أمين عام ديوان الخدمة المدنية سامح الناصر.
وأضاف الناصر أن  الدفعة الأولى من التعيينات والبالغة 520 وظيفة سيعلن عنها في خلال الأيام القليلة المقبلة بحسب التعليمات.
وأوضح أن  اللجنة الفنية المشكلة من  الخدمة المدنية و  الصحة تدرس الإحتياجات الوظيفية المستقبلية، وفقا لمعايير التخطيط الوظيفي.
وستشمل قائمة التعيينات أطباء إختصاص وعامين وأطباء أسنان والتمريض القانوني، والتمريض المشارك، ومساعد التمريض، والصيدلاني القانوني والسريري ومساعدهما، وفني المختبر ومساعده، وفني التخدير ومساعده، وفني الأشعة ومساعده، والمعالج الطبيعي ومساعد فني تخطيط قلب)، فضلا عن وظائف ( مراقب الصحة، واختصاصي التغذية، وباحث اجتماعي وكاتب السجلات الطبية، وعدد من الوظائف الإدارية).
وتنص تعليمات الترشيح للتعيين في وزارة الصحة على أن يكون المرشح على مستوى المحافظة ولشخص واحد، بخلاف نظيره لوزارة التربية والتعليم الذي يكون على مستوى اللواء.
وأنه في حال تساوى أكثر من مرشح للتعيين في مجموع النقاط التنافسية فإنه يتم اعتماد نقاط ترجيحية وفقا لأسس وقواعد انتقاء الموظفين، التي أقرها مجلس الوزراء أخيرا للعام 2006.
يشار ان هذا الإجراء يأتي متفقا مع الفقرة ( ب) من المادة 15 من الأسس ذاتها، التي نصت على أن تقوم وزارتا الصحة والتربية والتعليم بدعوة المرشحين للتعيين في صحيفة واحدة على الأقل، وفي مدة لا تتجاوز الأسبوعين من تاريخ ترشيح الديوان، وذلك لإجراء المقابلات من قبل لجان يشكلها الوزير المعني لتقرير مدى مناسبة الأشخاص للتعيين في هاتين الوزارتين.
واضافتانه بعد ذلك ترفع الوزارة المعنية نتائج المقابلات التي أجرتها اللجان بما في ذلك أسباب رفض المرشحين الذين لم يتم اختيارهم إلى ديوان الخدمة المدنية لترشيح بدلاء عنهم، إلا انه أعطي المرشح الذي لم يتم اختياره للتعيين حق الاعتراض خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ إعلان رفضه على لوحة الإعلانات في الدائرة.
ووفقا للتعليمات تنظر لجان تشكلها الوزارة برئاسة أمين عام الوزارة وعضوية اثنين منها وعضوين عن الديوان للنظر في اعتراض الأشخاص المرشحين الذين رفض اختيارهم للتعيين ومقابلتهم لاتخاذ القرار المناسب، ويكون قرارها في هذه الحالة نهائيا ولا يجوز ترشيح هؤلاء الأشخاص الذين تم رفضهم إلى نفس الوزارة.
وكانت الأسس السابقة تستثني مرشحي وزارتي التربية والتعليم والصحة من الخضوع للامتحان التنافسي وكذلك المقابلة.
وكان وزير الصحة الدكتور نايف الفايز اقر في لقائه الأخير مع برنامج  وجها لوجه التلفزيوني مطلع الشهر الحالي بوجود نقص في بعض الكوادر الطبية العاملة في المستشفيات الحكومية والمراكز الصحية المنتشرة في أنحاء المملكة.

----------


## عُبادة

امطار غزيرة تفيد المزروعات وتحد من الغبار الخماسيني



عمان - محافظات - الرأي وبترا - شهدت محافظات في المملكة ظهر امس امطارا غزيرا شكلت سيولا في الطرقات ومجاري الامطار ، وستعمل على زيادة المخزون المائي ، وتحسين الزراعات الصيفية وحدت من كثافة الغبار الخماسيني التي تعرضت له العديد من مناطق المملكة .
وبحسب دائرة الارصاد الجوية يكون الطقس اليوم الجمعة غائما جزئيا إلى غائم أحيانا وتسقط زخات متفرقة من المطر أثناء النهار والرياح شمالية غربية معتدلة الى نشطة السرعة ومثيرة للغبار في جنوب وشرق المملكة . كما يطرأ ارتفاع قليل على درجات الحرارة غدا السبت ويكون الطقس لطيفا مع ظهور بعض الغيوم المنخفضة والرياح شمالية غربية الى شمالية شرقية معتدلة السرعة .
كما يطرأ ارتفاع ملموس على درجات الحرارة غدا الاحد ويكون الطقس معتدلا مع ظهور بعض السحب العالية والرياح جنوبية شرقية معتدلة السرعة .
وتتراوح العظمى في عمان للايام الثلاثة المقبلة بين 17و23 درجة مئوية والصغرى بين 7و11 درجة .
وفي اربد شهدت المدينة والمناطق المحيطة بها امطارا غزيرة على فترات مصحوبة بتساقط البرد احيانا وادت الى تعطل بعض المركبات واعاقة حركة السير.
وقال مدير الزراعة في محافظة اربد المهندس احمد خزاعلة ان هذه الأمطار سيكون لها آثار ايجابية على المحاصيل الشتوية والمراعي والأشجار وزيادة نسبة الرطوبة في الأرض ما يعزز فرص الحصول على موسم صيفي جيد .
وحذر من انها قد تترك آثارا سلبية ان تزامنت بعدها درجات حرارة عالية مع الرطوبة ما يسبب نمو فطريات على المحاصيل الشتوية وبخاصة القمح والشعير كالصدأ، داعيا المزارعين الى مراقبة مزروعاتهم ومراجعة المديرية عند ظهور أي اعراض لهذه الأمراض لتقوم آلياتها برش المزروعات المصابة وتقديم الارشادات اللازمة .
وشهدت محافظة عجلون صباح امس أمطارا غزيرة شملت جميع مناطقها حيث تجاوزت كميات الأمطار معدلها الطبيعي حيث وصلت إلى 700 ملم في بعض المناطق.
وقال مدير الزراعة في محافظة عجلون المهندس محمد الشرمان ان سقوط الأمطار المتأخرة يساهم في تحسين الموسم الزراعي وإنعاش الزراعات الصيفية والأشجار المثمرة والحرجية وتعزيز الأودية والينابيع بكميات إضافية وإدامة المراعي وزيادة نسبة الرطوبة في الأرض محذرا في الوقت نفسه من الآثار السلبية التي تصيب المحاصيل الشتوية والأشجار المثمرة بسبب تقلب درجات الحرارة .
ودعا المهندس الشرمان مزارعي المحافظة مراقبة مزروعاتهم وإبلاغ المديرية عن ظهور أي أعراض ليتم معالجتها من خلال قسم الإرشاد الزراعي في المديرية واستخدام أدوية الرش الملائمة .
و قالت مديرية زراعة لواء الكورة ان تساقط البرد الذي شهدته بعض مناطق اللواء امس الخميس لن يؤثر على ازهار الاشجار المثمرة وبخاصة الزيتون واللوزيات. وقال مدير زراعة اللواء المهندس علي الشبول إلى وكالة الانباء الاردنية(بترا) ان محدودية البرد المتساقط واعتدال درجات الحرارة ومضي اسبوعين على الازهار يحول دون حدوث تاثيرات سلبية على الازهار.
وأضاف ان الامطار التي هطلت امس تفيد جميع المزروعات الشتوية والصيفية والاشجار المثمرة فضلا عن اطالة عمر الاعشاب وزيادة نموها ما يقلل من الكلف التشغيلية على مربي المواشي.
وكانت مياه الامطار التي تساقطت في اللواء منذ بداية الموسم بلغت حوالي 400 مليمتر متجاوزة نسبة الـ85بالمئة من كمية الري المطلوبة لمزروعات اللواء.

----------


## عُبادة

أسعار جديدة للمحروقات اعتبارا من اليوم تتضمن زيادة بنسب بين 8ر5% و9ر13%



 عمان - محمد حوامدة  - أعلنت لجنة تسعير المحروقات أمس رفع أسعار البنزين بنوعيه، والكاز والسولار، فيما أبقت على أسعار أسطوانة الغاز المنزلية عند سعرها السابق البالغ 5ر6 دينار، اعتبارا من صباح اليوم الجمعة وحتى 14 من الشهر المقبل.
وبموجب قرار اللجنة التي يرأسها وزير الصناعة والتجارة المهندس عامر الحديدي، فقد جرى رفع أسعار البنزين (90) 5ر2 قرش لليتر الواحد، والبنزين (95) 3 قروش لليتر الواحد، فيما تم زيادة أسعار الكاز والسولار بمقدار قرشين لليتر الواحد، في التعديل الرابع لأسعار المحروقات خلال عام 2009.
وتضمن القرار - الذي حصلت ''الرأي'' على نسخة منه - رفع أسعار زيت الوقود للصناعة، ووقود الطائرات للشركات المحلية والأجنبية وللرحلات العارضة، وزيت الوقود للبواخر، والاسفلت، وبنسب تراوحت ما بين 8ر5% و9ر13%.
كما تضمن تخفيض أسعار الغاز المسال، للأسطوانة سعة 50 كليوغرام والغاز المسال بالجملة بنسبة 6ر7% مع إبقاء سعر أسطوانة الغاز المنزلية على ما هي عليه، إلى جانب تخفيض أسعار السولار للبواخر بنسبة 3ر2%.
وارتفع سعر البنزين الخالي من الرصاص رقم أوكتان (90) من 35 قرشا لليتر إلى 5ر37 قرش وبنسبة 1ر7%، أي بزيادة مقدارها نصف دينار على الصفيحة.
كما زاد سعر البنزين الخالي من الرصاص رقم أوكتان (95) من 5ر40 قرش لليتر إلى 5ر43 قرش وبنسبة 4ر7%، أي بزيادة مقدارها 60 قرشا للصفيحة.
أما البنزين والسولار، المرتبط سعرهما ببعض منذ التسعينات، فقد ارتفع سعر الليتر الواحد من كل مادة من 31 قرشا إلى 32 قرشا، ليعود إلى أسعار شهر شباط، ليرتفع سعر الصفيحة من 2ر6 دينار إلى 6ر6 دينار، وبنسبة مقدارها 5ر6%. وانخفض سعر الغاز البترولي المسال للأسطوانة سعة 50 كيلوغرام، والغاز المسال بالجملة، بنسبة 6ر7%، فيما تم الإبقاء على سعر أسطوانة الغاز المنزلية سعة 5ر12 كليوغرام عند 5ر6 دينار للشهر الثاني على التوالي.
وانخفض سعر أسطوانة الغاز سعة 50 كيلوغرام، المستخدمة بكثرة في الفنادق والمستشفيات والمطاعم، من 62ر29 دينار إلى 38ر27 دينار، فيما انخفض سعر طن الغاز المسال من 39ر592 دينار إلى 38ر547 دينار. ورفعت لجنة تسعير المحروقات أسعار زيت الوقود للصناعة، وزيت الوقود للبواخر، ووقود الطائرات للشركات المحلية والأجنبية والرحلات العارضة، والاسفلت، وبنسب تراوحت ما بين 8ر5% و9ر13%.
وارتفع زيت الوقود للصناعة من 47ر211 دينار للطن إلى 79ر225 دينار، وبنسبة 8ر6%، فيما شهد زيت الوقود للبواخر ارتفاعا بنسبة 8ر5%، ليزيد سعره من 66ر217 دينار للطن، إلى 39ر230 دينار.
وكانت أسعار وقود الطائرات للشركات المحلية الأكثر ارتفاعا بين المشتقات النفطية، حيث زادت من 4ر27 قرش لليتر إلى 2ر31 قرش، وبنسبة 9ر13%.
كما زادت أسعار وقود الطائرات للشركات الأجنبية بنسبة 6ر13%، ليرتفع سعر الليتر الواحد من 9ر27 قرش لليتر إلى 7ر31 قرش لليتر، فيما ارتفع سعر الليتر الواحد من وقود الطائرات للرحلات العارضة بنسبة 9ر12%، ليزيد سعر الليتر الواحد من 4ر29 قرش لليتر إلى 2ر33 قرش.
وارتفعت أسعار الإسفلت من 37ر229 دينار للطن إلى 55ر244 دينار، وبنسبة 6ر6%، في الوقت الذي تراجعت فيه أسعار الديزل للبواخر من 748ر45 قرش لليتر إلى 68ر44 قرش لليتر.

----------


## محمد العزام

*رحلة مدرسية '' تعود الى عمان وتنسى 3 طالبات*


تفاجأ رجال الامن العام في جرش بقدوم ثلاث طالبات الى المركز الامني بعد غروب الشمس ضائعات .. تائهات بين سهول وجبال جرش لساعات ، بعد ان غادر باص الرحلة المدرسية الذي أتن به الى المدينة الجميلة للتنزه مساء الاربعاء .

وقالت المصادر الأمنية " للاسف تركت او نسيت المعلمات والسائق الطالبات الثلاثة في سهول جرش ، والمدهش اكثر ان باص الرحلة وصل الى عمان دون ان ينتبه أحد الى نسيان الطالبات الثلاثة " ! .

واشارت المصادر الى انه تم استدعاء المعلمة ومدير المدرسة ، وابلغتا بالحادثة ، وتم اعادة الفتيات الى اسرهن .






*جراذين تتكاثر في مسلخ بلدية المفرق تؤثر على صحة وسلامة اللحوم*

شكا تجار اللحوم في مدينة المفرق من تردي اوضاع النظافة وشروط الصحة والسلامة العامة وانتشار الجراذين في مسلخ بلدية المفرق.
وقال عدد منهم إلى وكالة الانباء الاردنية(بترا) ان انتشار الجراذين داخل اروقة المسلخ يؤثر بشكل سلبي على سلامة اللحوم من خلال تعرضها لقضمات من قبل الجراذين التي تتكاثر في المسلخ وخاصة في اماكن رمي فضلات الذبائح ما يؤثر سلبا على صلاحية هذه اللحوم الامر الذي يترافق معه خسائر مالية كبيرة.
واكدوا ان السبب الرئيس لانتشار الجراذين يعود الى انتظار قلاب البلدية المخصص لنقل فضلات الذبائح امام المسلخ لعدة ايام لحين اكمال حمولته ما يساعد على انتشار الجراذين والكلاب الضالة بكثافة في ساحات المسلخ.
وطالبوا بلدية المفرق الكبرى اجراء صيانة شاملة للمسلخ وايلاء موضوع النظافة اهمية لاسيما وان المسلخ مرتبط بموضوع غذاء المواطنين الذي يوجب توفير الشروط الصحية اللازمة لضمان سلامته وصلاحيته للاستهلاك البشري.
من جهته اكد رئيس بلدية المفرق الكبرى الدكتور عبد الله العرقان ان مشكلة المسلخ قديمة حديثة مشيرا إلى ان البلدية وبدعم من الحكومة ستقوم بانشاء مسلخ حديث اضافة الى ترميم وصيانة المسلخ القديم .
واقر ان المراقبين المسؤولين عن امور الصحة والسلامة العامة لا يحملون مؤهلات وكفاءات تؤهلهم لهذه المهمة.
وبين العرقان ان البلدية ستقوم قريبا باستحداث دائرة خاصة للرقابة الصحية داخل البلدية تكون مهمتها متابعة امور المسلخ من الناحية الصحية وامور النظافة اضافة الى متابعة مختلف الامور المتعلقة بالصحة والسلامة العامة داخل حدود البلدية.
وقالت مديرة المسلخ البلدي في بلدية المفرق الدكتورة وفاء المشاقبة ان مشكلة انتشار الجراذين داخل المسلخ البلدي اصبحت مسالة تستدعي التحرك لمواجهتها مشيرة الى ان البلدية بدأت منذ حوالي الشهر بعملية مكافحة لها من خلال نشر السموم الخاصة للقضاء عليها خارج المسلخ.
ولفتت الدكتورة المشاقبة الى ان المعضلة الرئيسة التي تواجه عملية المكافحة تعود الى صعوبة نشر السموم داخل المسلخ خوفا من وصول السموم الى الذبائح وبالتالي حدوث امور لا تحمد عقباها.  (بترا) 

 

*استيراد 4 ماسحات حرارية للكشف عن أعراض انفلونزا الخنازير*

في خطوة استباقية لمواجهة جائحة "انفلونزا الخنازير"، قررت وزارة الصحة أمس تركيب 4 ماسحات حرارية في مطار الملكة علياء الدولي، إثر إعلان منظمة الصحة العالمية أمس رفع مستوى الانذار الحالي للمرض من المرحلة الرابعة الى الخامسة.
ولتحقيق ذلك، قال مدير الرعاية الصحية الأولية في وزارة الصحة الدكتور عادل البلبيسي  إن "الوزارة باشرت بوضع مواصفات خاصة لعطاء استيراد الماسحات الحرارية التي تكشف عن أي جسم بشري لدية حرارة مرتفعة".
وتقدر تكلفة العطاء الذي منحه وزير الصحة الدكتور نايف الفايز الأولوية بالتنفيذ والشراء  100 ألف دينار، بحسب البلبيسي الذي توقع تركيب الماسحات قريبا.
وإلى جانب تركيب الماسحات، بين البلبيسي الى ان لدى وزارة الصحة مخزون استراتيجي من علاج "التامي فلو" المستخدم في مكافحة "انفلونزا الخنازير"، الذي كان مخصصا لعلاج "إنفلونزا الطيور".
ولفت إلى أن الكمية المقدرة في مخازن الوزارة تقدر بحوالي 300 ألف جرعة، إضافة الى شراب "10 كيلو من العلاج على هيئة بودرة".
وتحسبا لعودة "انفلونزا الطيور" الى المملكة، ما تزال وزارة الصحة تحتفظ ضمن مخزونها الاستراتيجي بمليونين و950 ألف كبسولة من علاج "التامي فلو" المستورد من شركة "روش" السويسرية.
وتشكل هذه الكميات، التي تنتهي مدة صلاحيتها في عام 2011، بحسب البلبيسي، مخزونا استراتيجيا من العلاج، بناء على توصيات منظمة الصحة العالمية التي على البلدان الأكثر عرضة للخطر من انتشار فيروس (H5N1) استعمالها.
وكانت وزارة الصحة طلبت من شركة "روش" السويسرية، تزويد الأردن بثلاثة ملايين كبسولة ونصف مليون زجاجة دواء على هيئة شراب، بكلفة مالية تصل الى نحو ثلاثة ملايين ونصف المليون دينار.
يذكر أن الحكومة السابقة رصدت 6 ملايين دينار لمواجهة وباء "انفلونزا الطيور".
وضمن استعداداتها لمواجهة "انفلونزا الخنازير"، خصصت إدارة مستشفى الأمير حمزة الحكومي جناحا بسعة 52 سريرا قابلا للزيادة للتعامل مع الحالات المشتبه بها والمؤكدة إصابتها بالمرض، بحسب مدير المستشفى الدكتور سامي الدليمي.
 وقال الدليمي  إن الوزارة "على أهبة الاستعداد بعد أن ثبتت حالات اصابة مؤكدة مع بعض الدول المجاورة.
ولهذه الغاية، أعدت وزارة الصحة خطة طوارئ للتعامل مع هذا الوباء العالمي من حيث تجهيز أجنحة، حيث خصص جناح  للحالات المشتبه بها وآخر لاستقبال الحالات المؤكدة.
وحددت خطة الطوارئ آلية التعامل مع الحالات المشتبه بها داخل الأقسام المخصصة لاستقبال الحالة المرضية من قبل الأطباء والكادر التمريضي المناوبين لحين استدعاء طبيب أنف وإذن وحنجرة بالسرعة القصوى لأخذ مسحات أنفية حلقية لزراعتها في المختبر المركزي التابع الى وزارة الصحة.
وتبقي الإجراءات، بحسب الخطة، المريض تحت المراقبة في الحالات المشتبه بها لحين ظهور نتائج الفحص المخبري، الى جانب عزل الحالات المرضية بوضعها في غرفة مستقلة إلا إذا زادت الحالات المرضية فيتم وضع جميع الحالات في غرفة واحدة على أن  يتم توفير مسافة بين المريض والآخر متر بالحد الأدنى.
واعتبارا من يوم أمس قررت ادارة مستشفى الأمير حمزة عمل برنامج مناوبات على مدار الساعة لاستقبال أي حالات متوقعة.
من جهتها أعدت مديرية الأمراض السارية في وزارة الصحة نشرة توعوية وزعت أمس على جميع العاملين في المستشفيات والمراكز الصحية والمواطنين تعرف بالمرض وطرق انتقالة وكيفية اتخاذ الاجراءات الاحتياطية للحيلولة من انتقاله من إنسان الى آخر.
وينتج المرض عن فيروس انفلونزا(A( NINI K، والذي يصيب الجهاز التنفسي في الخنازير وقد يؤدي الى الوفاة، وفق نشرة وزارة الصحة، التي أوضحت أن طرق انتقال المرض تأتي إما عن طريق التعرض للسعال والعطس من أشخاص مصابين أو بعد ملامسة الأدوات والأسطح الملوثة بالرذاذ الناتج عن العطس والسعال من الأشخاص المصابين أو التعامل المباشر مع الخنازير المصابة.
أما بالنسبة لأعراض المرض التي تظهرعلى الانسان وفق النشرة فانها ارتفاع في درجة حرارة الجسم وألم في العضلات وسعال مستمر وسيلان في الانف واحتقان في الحلق واسهال وقيء وغثيان.
ويكون الشخص المصاب معديا قبل يوم من ظهور الأعراض وتستمر العدوى سبعة أيام بعد ظهور الأعراض، بحسب النشرة.


 


*اصابة شقيقين بعيار ناري في مخيم حطين*

اصيب شقيقان بعيار ناري اثر مشاجرة مع احد المواطنين الذي قام باطلاق النار من مسدس غير مرخص اتجاه الشقيقين فاصابهما اصابات بليغة وتم نقلهما إلى مستشفى الامير فيصل في الرصيفة .وهرع إلى مكان الحادث مدير شرطة الرصيفة حمدي الحياري ورئيس مركز امن حطين المقدم كساب بني عيسى ورئيس قسم الامن الوقائي ابراهيم الدعجة ورئيس قسم البحث الجنائي عمر المعايطة ، فيما تم القاء القبض على الجاني وباشرت الاجهزة الامنية التحقيق في ملابسات الحادث .

----------


## محمد العزام

*2669 اردنية تزوجن من جنسيات غير أردنية العام الماضي*

بلغ عدد الأردنيات المتزوجات من أزواج من جنسيات غير أردنية 2669 أردنية خلال العام الماضي, وبلغ عدد المتزوجات من غير الأردنيين العرب 2292 أردنية كانت النسبة الأكبر من الجنسية الفلسطينية حيث بلغ عدد الأزواج الفلسطينيين 1564 تلاها في النسبة الجنسية المصرية حيث بلغ عددهم 256 زوجا أي ما نسبته 2.11% وفقا لإحصائيات دائرة قاضي القضاة. 
ومن الجنسيات العربية بلغ عدد الأزواج من الجنسية السورية 162 و134 سعوديا و97 عراقيا و11 لبنانيا و11 كويتيا و11 سودانيا اضافة إلى جنسيات اخرى, أما الجنسيات الأجنبية فعدد الأزواج من الجنسية الامريكية 124 زوجا و45 ألمانيا و39 اسرائيليا و21 بريطانيا و8 من هندوراس.
رغم أن هناك اعتقادا بارتفاع نسبة الطلاق في مثل هذه الحالات إلا أن دائرة قاضي القضاة أكدت أنه وفقا لإحصائياتها فأعداد هذه الدعاوى قليلة لا تتجاوز العشرات. 
وقال مدير المحاكم الشرعية الشيخ عصام عربيات ان قانون الاحوال الشخصية يطبق على المسلمين داخل المحاكم الشرعية بعيدا عن جنسياتهم. 
وأشار في تصريح لـ العرب اليوم انه في حالة زواج اي فتاة اردنية من شاب من اي جنسية اخرى فإنه يجوز سماع الطلاق وتسجيله في المحاكم الاردنية حتى وان كان عقد القران جرى خارج الاردن. 
وأضاف: في حالة عدم وجود الزوج انما عرفت الزوجة انه طلقها او اخبرها هو بذلك فإنه بامكانها اقامة دعوى اثبات طلاق في المحاكم كما أنه بامكانها اقامة اي نوع دعوى ضده مثل نفقة وخلافه حتى وان كان غير اردني الجنسية داخل المحاكم الشرعية الاردنية لأن قانون الاحوال الشخصية يطبق على المسلمين عامة.
وقال مدير عام صندوق المعونة الوطنية د. ممحمود كفاوين لـ العرب اليوم أن اعدادا من زوجات غير الأردنيين الفقراء تراجع الصندوق في حالة كان الزوج عاجزا او غير موجود او أحيانا يطلق زوجته مما يجعل الصندوق يأخذ الوضع بعين الاعتبار ويقوم بمساعدتهن بمعونة انسانية تساعدهن على مواجهة اعباء الحياة.
وشدد على أهمية أن تتأكد الاسر والفتيات من أهلية الزوج وجديته في الزواج وقدراته في حالة ان كان غير أردنيا واخذ كافة الاحتياطات اللازمة من اجل ضمان زواج متكافئ وناجح الى أقصى درجة ممكنة.

----------


## عاشق مصطفى كامل

> *2669 اردنية تزوجن من جنسيات غير أردنية العام الماضي*
> 
> بلغ عدد الأردنيات المتزوجات من أزواج من جنسيات غير أردنية 2669 أردنية خلال العام الماضي, وبلغ عدد المتزوجات من غير الأردنيين العرب 2292 أردنية كانت النسبة الأكبر من الجنسية الفلسطينية حيث بلغ عدد الأزواج الفلسطينيين 1564 تلاها في النسبة الجنسية المصرية حيث بلغ عددهم 256 زوجا أي ما نسبته 2.11% وفقا لإحصائيات دائرة قاضي القضاة. 
> ومن الجنسيات العربية بلغ عدد الأزواج من الجنسية السورية 162 و134 سعوديا و97 عراقيا و11 لبنانيا و11 كويتيا و11 سودانيا اضافة إلى جنسيات اخرى, أما الجنسيات الأجنبية فعدد الأزواج من الجنسية الامريكية 124 زوجا و45 ألمانيا و39 اسرائيليا و21 بريطانيا و8 من هندوراس.
> رغم أن هناك اعتقادا بارتفاع نسبة الطلاق في مثل هذه الحالات إلا أن دائرة قاضي القضاة أكدت أنه وفقا لإحصائياتها فأعداد هذه الدعاوى قليلة لا تتجاوز العشرات. 
> وقال مدير المحاكم الشرعية الشيخ عصام عربيات ان قانون الاحوال الشخصية يطبق على المسلمين داخل المحاكم الشرعية بعيدا عن جنسياتهم. 
> وأشار في تصريح لـ العرب اليوم انه في حالة زواج اي فتاة اردنية من شاب من اي جنسية اخرى فإنه يجوز سماع الطلاق وتسجيله في المحاكم الاردنية حتى وان كان عقد القران جرى خارج الاردن. 
> وأضاف: في حالة عدم وجود الزوج انما عرفت الزوجة انه طلقها او اخبرها هو بذلك فإنه بامكانها اقامة دعوى اثبات طلاق في المحاكم كما أنه بامكانها اقامة اي نوع دعوى ضده مثل نفقة وخلافه حتى وان كان غير اردني الجنسية داخل المحاكم الشرعية الاردنية لأن قانون الاحوال الشخصية يطبق على المسلمين عامة.
> وقال مدير عام صندوق المعونة الوطنية د. ممحمود كفاوين لـ العرب اليوم أن اعدادا من زوجات غير الأردنيين الفقراء تراجع الصندوق في حالة كان الزوج عاجزا او غير موجود او أحيانا يطلق زوجته مما يجعل الصندوق يأخذ الوضع بعين الاعتبار ويقوم بمساعدتهن بمعونة انسانية تساعدهن على مواجهة اعباء الحياة.
> وشدد على أهمية أن تتأكد الاسر والفتيات من أهلية الزوج وجديته في الزواج وقدراته في حالة ان كان غير أردنيا واخذ كافة الاحتياطات اللازمة من اجل ضمان زواج متكافئ وناجح الى أقصى درجة ممكنة.


مشكور محمد على هيك معلومة

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 






السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:. 

اقدم مواطن على طعن زوجته البالغة من العمر 31 سنة وعمه البالغ من العمر 52 سنة بالسلاح الابيض في انحاء متفرقة من الجسم اثر خلاف عائلي على حضانة الاولاد وتمكنت الاجهزة الامنية من القبض على الفاعل فور حصول الجريمة. 
ووقعت الحادثة في محكمة الشونة الجنوبية الشرعية امام ناظري رئيس المحكمة والموظفين في حين تولت اجهزة الدفاع المدني اسعاف المصابين الى مستشفى الشونة الجنوبية. 
طبيب الطوارئ في المستشفى قال ان "المصابين وصلا الى المستشفى بعد تعرضهما الى جروح قطعية في اليدين والوجه وقد تم تقديم الاسعافات اللازمة لهما وحالتهما العامة حسنة ".

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:. 


كشف مصدر مسؤول في وزارة التربية والتعليم عن أن الوزارة قامت بشراء أجهزة خاصة ومتطورة لكشف الخلويات واللواقط اللاسليكة داخل قاعات امتحانات الثانوية العامة.
وبين المصدر أن جميع القاعات ستكون مغطاة بنوعين من الأجهزة إحداها للكشف عن الأجهزة الخلوية الاعتيادية والأخرى للكشف عن اللواقط الذكية المتطورة التي يتم وضعها داخل الإذن حيث لجأ لها بعض خلال الدورة الشتوية السابقة وتم كشف ثلاثة لواقط.
وكان عدد الطلبة الذين تم حرمانهم العام الماضي نتيجة الغش أكثر من 1200 طالب وطالبة ومنهم من تم ضبطه يستخدم الخلوي والذي ستكون عقوبته الحرمان من دورة كاملة.

----------


## عُبادة

شو مال الناس :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:. 




تمكن رجال الأمن الوقائي في مديرية شرطة إربد فجر أمس من القبض على شخص يبلغ 30 عاما من عمره قام بطعن شقيقه الأكبر (35 عاما) بأداة حادة في منطقة الرقبة أدت إلى وفاته على الفور في بلدة الحصن.
جرى ذلك بعد مشادة كلامية بين الشقيقين على خلفية سوء معاملة أحدهما لوالدته حيث كانا بحالة سكر شديد، وأفضى الشجار إلى جريمة قتل ارتكبها الأخ الأصغر بحق شقيقه الأكبر.
وهرع إلى مكان وقوع الجريمة المدعي العام ومدير شرطة اربد العميد حسين النوايسة والطبيب الشرعي وضباط وأفراد المختبر الجنائي، حيث تم معاينة الجثة ونقلها بناء على طلب الإدعاء العام إلى مركز الطب الشرعي لإقليم الشمال في مدينة اربد لتشريحها، كما بدأت الجهات المختصة التحقيق مع الجاني لمعرفة ظروف وأسباب هذه الجريمة  بعد القبض عليه وضبط الأداة المستخدمة في الجريمة التي أخفائها.

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.



أفاد مصدر أمني أن مرتبات الأمن العام تمكنت من ضبط شاب كان متنكرا بخمار يرتديه وهو يمشي في أحد الشوارع وسط مدينة الطفيلة، إثر بلاغ تقدم به أحد المواطنين المارين في الطريق الذي اشتبه بطريقة مشية الشاب راجلا والتي لا تدل على أنه أنثى.
وقام رجال الأمن بإيقاف الشاب بعد استنطاقه ونزعوا الخمار عن وجهه على مرأى الجميع وتحديدا أمام محطة وقود قريبة من دار المحافظة، وألقت القبض عليه للتحقيق معه حول الواقعة والدوافع الكامنة ورائها.




أخيييييييييييييييييييييه والله عيب

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:. 


خلال جولات وزير الصحة التفقدية والمباغتة للمستشفيات التي اعتاد القيام بها بأية لحظة، فقد تفاجأ الدكتور نايف الفايز خلال زيارته ليلا لمستشفى الأمير حمزة أن حارسه الليلي رجل ضرير !!!
وقد اعتبر الفايز ذلك الأمر خطأ جسيم  ليس سهلا لا بد لإدارة المستشفى أن تلفت له وطالبها بمحاسبة شركة الأمن التي تتولى أمر الحماية في المستشفى.
أما بالنسبة للشخص الضرير فقد تعامل الفايز مع قضيته بإنسانية.
 
 
ههههههههههههههههه هم يضحك وهم يبكي

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 






السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:. 

أكد مدير زراعة الكرك المهندس اكثم المدانات أن ما مساحته 6500 دونم من الاراضي البعلية المزروعة باشجار الزيتون تبين اصابتها بحشرة "سوسة القلف" وذلك بعد كشف لجنة من المهندسين الزراعيين تم تشكيلها لهذه الغاية ، لافتا أن اللجنة قامت بتوجيه وارشاد اصحاب المزارع المصابة من خلال تحديد نوعية المبيد وطريقة المعالجة مشيرا الى ان اللجنة تتابع الاجراءات المتخذة تفاديا لمنع انتشار الحشرة الى مزارع مجاورة .
وبين ان توالي مواسم الجفاف وعدم ري الاشجار والاهتمام بها من قبل المزارعين من ابرز اسباب ظهور هذه الافة لذلك فان الاصابة بها تقتصر على زراعات الزيتون البعلية مشيرا الى ان دور مديرية الزراعة في الكرك يقتصر على توفير الاليات اللازمة لعمليات الرش وبامكان المزارعين شراء المستلزمات العلاجية المطلوبة وهي متوفرة باسعار رخيصة في السوق المحلية داعيا المزارعين الى ضرورة القيام بحرق الاغصان المصابة اولا باول لمنع انتشار الافة لاحتمالية انتقال الدودة المسببة للافة من شجرة الى اخرى ومن حقل الى اخر .
جاء ذلك ردا على شكوى عدد من المزارعين في محافظة الكرك من تفشي حشرة"سوسة القلف" في اشجار الزيتون مما يهدد مزارعهم بالتلف موضحين ان مديرية زراعة المحافظة لم تستجب لمطالبهم للقيام باجراءات علاجية سريعة وتاخرها في تشخيص نوع المرض مما ادى الى تفاقم المشكلة واصابة عشرات الالاف من اشجار الزيتون البعلية التي يعتمد عليها في الموسم القادم في انتاج الزيت خاصة وان الموسم الماضي كان رديئا .
وأوضحوا ان حيازاتهم من اشجار الزيتون باتت مهدده بالجفاف نظرا لتفشي هذه الحشرة فيها مشيرين انهم ليس لديهم خبرة في التعامل معها والقضاء عليها مطالبين مديريات الزراعة في محافظة الكرك ضرورة مساعدتهم وانقاذ ما تبقى من الاشجار التي لم تصب بهذه الآفه .
يذكر أن المساحة المزروعة بالزيتون في محافظة الكرك تقدر بحوالي 43 ألف دونم منها 30 ألف دونم بعلية 13و ألف دونم مروية .

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:. 




في ورشة عمل حملت عنوان "الوقاية من الإعاقة قبل حدوثها" عقدت في مركز الأمل لذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة، لفت الدكتور أحمد مكاحلة المتخصص في التربية الخاصة من جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية إلى وجود قرية في الأردن بلغت نسبة الإعاقة فيها حوالي 80% مردّه زواج الأقارب، داعيا إلى إتباع الوسائل التي من شأنها أن تقلل من نسبة الإعاقات أهمها إجراء فحوصات ما قبل الزواج والإبتعاد قدر الإمكان عن زواج الأقارب عملا بقول النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام "غربوا النكاح".
وقد أكد مدير تنمية البلقاء محمود وريكات على سعي وزارة التنمية الدؤوب للإهتمام بذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة بناء على توجيهات ملكية سامية، ولوجود نسبة كبيرة من الإعاقات في المجتمع فإن الوقاية من الإعاقة تتطلب المواجهة الفعالة وتركيز الجهود للتقليل والحد منها، لافتا أنه يتوجب على الأسرة والمجتمع والدولة بكافة مؤسساتها وضع تدابير وبرامج وقائية قبل حدوث المشكلة وتوفير الخدمات والرعاية المتكاملة سواء كانت صحية أو اجتماعية وتحصين الأفراد من الأمراض المعدية وحماية الأم الحامل.
وأكدت رئيسة وحدة المهن والمؤسسات الصحية في مديرية صحة البلقاء الدكتورة سمر الجزازي أن الوقاية من الإعاقات تكمن في إجراء الفحوصات الطبية اللازمة قبل الزواج وخاصة مرض "التلاسيميا"، مشيرة إلى وجود 400 من مرضى التلاسيميا يعالجون مجانا في مستشفى البشير رغم أن تكلفة علاج الشخص الواحد تبلغ 6 آلاف دينار، وأشارت أن نسبة شيوع المرض في الأردن تتراوح بين (3% ــ 4%) بمعدل 50 حالة سنويا.
واستعرضت أنواع الإعاقات بنسبتها المئوية وهي (العقلية 25%، شلل دماغي 20%، السمعية 20%، المنغولية 8% ــ 10%، تعدد الإعاقات 10%، إعاقات توحّد 6% ــ 7%،  إعاقة بصرية 3% ــ 5%، إعاقة صعوبة نطق وتعلم 8% ــ 13%).
وأكدت الدكتورة الجزازي بوجود مركز لتشخيص الإعاقات في الأردن بدأ العمل عام 1990 ويهدف إلى تشجيع الأهالي على تشخيص الإعاقة لدى أبنائهم، وبلغ عدد حالات الإعاقة 32 ألف حالة من ذلك العام وحتى 2008، كما وصل معدل الإعاقات التي يتم تشخيصها سنويا (2000 ــ 2500) حالة إعاقة بواقع 3% كنسبة تقديرية للإعاقة في الأردن وبمعدل 150 ألف حالة من كل الأعمار.

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يا حرام 
 :Eh S(2):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اكيد فيه سبب لهيك عمله
الله يستر

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

بجد شر البليه ما يضحك
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




السلام عليكم ورحم الله وبركاته:. 


 
- قرر مدعي عام عمان الدكتور حسن العبداللات توقيف خادمتين تحملان الجنسية الفلبينية 15 يوما على ذمة التحقيق في مركز اصلاح وتاهيل الجويدة للنساء بعد ان اسند اليهما جناية السرقة بالاشتراك ، ولا زالت التحقيقات جارية في هذه القضية .
اما القضية فتتلخص احداثها بان الخادمتين تحملان الجنسية الفلبينية وكانتا تعملان باحد المنازل بعمان ، وقد تعرفتا على مصريين يعملان ايضا في عمان وجميعهم في العشرينات من العمر ، وقد ربطت بينهم علاقة حب ووعد بالزواج ،ولكن وعودهما للفتاتين كان فقط بهدف تسهيل لهما السرقة.
وفي يوم طلبا من الفتاتين ان تزوداه بمفتاح منزل مخدومهما حتى يعملان نسخة منه وعندما تسنح الفرصة سيقومان بسرقته بمساعدتهما وطلبتا منهما سرقة جوازي سفرهما .
وبالفعل تم عمل نسخة عن المفتاح وعندما كانت العائلة خارج البيت اتصلتا مع عشيقيهما وطلبتا منهما المجيء لتنفيذ ما عقدا العزم عليه ، وعندما دلفا للمنزل سرقا كل ما خف وزنه وغلا ثمنه من مصاغ ذهبي ومبالغ مالية واشياء ثمينه ولكنهما لم يهتما بسرقة جوازات سفر الخادمتين ، وكانا قد اعدا نفسيهما مسبقا لخداع الفتاتين وسافرا دون علمهما الى مصر بنفس اليوم.

----------


## عُبادة

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

شو في عمان ليش ما سمعت فيه انا شو بسوي والله اخبار مدينتي صارت تيجي من اربد :@:@

----------


## The Gentle Man

والله هبل
مسكينات  :Eh S(2):

----------


## The Gentle Man

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
بدو رزقته المسكين


بس كيف شركة الامن بتعمل هيك 
 :Bl (14):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

ولا إشي 
دوا لشكالهن
 :Db465236ff: 

يسلمو

----------


## The Gentle Man

اكيد بدو يسرق 
او في شغله خاصه الله اعلم شو فيها

----------


## The Gentle Man

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


عشان سوء الادب مع امه بقتل اخوه 

ولا كمان بحاله سكر
 :Bl (14):

----------


## باريسيا

ابصر !!! 

والله غريب الي بيصير 

وين الصبر ياناس ؟!
اله باب بالجنه يدخله الصابرين ؛ مش قادرين تصبروا على مصايبكم ؟!
ابنك عندك بس مع امهم 
التحدي مابيوصل للقتل والاهانات 
الصبر يابشر

----------


## باريسيا

ماتفيت الدموع يعد فوات الاوان لو فكروا اشوي البشر لعرفوا مافي شي اله والها حكمه 
زواج الاقارب خطر اكتير ؛ لا كلمة الرجال الها مستقبل لما يزوجوا اولادهم للاقارب بس مشان متل مابيحكوا عيله وحده 
العيله عيله سواء كانت بنتهم لغير عيله اتزوجت او من داخلها 
واذا فكروا مشان سعادتها 
بيكونوا غلطانين السعاده مابيظمنها بشر 
اذا تزوجت غريب او قريب الي مكتوبلها تزعل راح تزعل واذا مكتوب يتزوج عليها راح يتزوج سواء كان ابن عمها او خالها او لغريب 
لو المكتوب غصب عنى والسعاده مش مضمونه ؛ ليش يمروا بناتهم واولادهم ومستقبلهم مشان فكره السراب بينشاف والسعاده مابينشاف

----------


## باريسيا

صحيح انتم ملاحظين انه كل الاخبار والمصايب بس من اربد 
نادر بقرا من عمان او باي مكان بالاردن كله من اربد

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.
 

*11 يوماً على اختفاء الطفل ورد الربابعة في بلدة جديتا*

 
تواصل الاجهزة المعنية والامنية وفعاليات المجتمع المحلي في لواء الكورة غرب اربد البحث المتواصل بكل الوسائل عن الطفل المفقود ورد عبدالمجيد الربابعة البالغ من العمر 5 سنوات استخدمت خلالها الطائرات المروحية والكلاب البوليسية والبحث الميداني بين الاحراش و التفتيش في آبار المياه  في بلدة جديتا وما جاورها بمعاونة فعاليات اجتماعية من خارج ابناء اللواء بهدف التوصل الى خيط يوصل الى ظروف فقدان الطفل ورد وسر غيابه منذ 11 يوما ، غير أن الأجهزة الأمنية لم تتوصل إلى دلالة تشير إلى الطفل المفقود أو ترشدهم إلى مكان الطفل و ظروف اختفائه الغامضة . 
وما زال غياب الطفل الربابعة يشكل هاجسا وقلقا لدى ابناء بلدة جديتا ولواء الكورة حتى تحولت القضية برمتها الى قضية وطنية اجتماعية سارعت الى اعلان وقفة عملية تطوعية للبحث عن ورد الذي ارسله أهله يشتري احتياجات الاسرة الصباحية يوم 26 نيسان الماضي ولم يعد منذ تاريخه. 
واكد والد الطفل ورد ان عائلته لا توجد لديها اي خلافات مع احد, أو عداءات مفترضة مشيرة المصادر ان الطفل ورد شكل لغزا محيرا لابناء لواء الكورة ونسعى بالتعاون مع الشرطة لايجاد طرف خيط لحل هذا اللغز.
وكان محافظ اربد علي قعدان الفايز اكد امس انه "تم التحقيق مع 3 أشخاص من البلدة, إضافة إلى أشخاص من خارجها الا انه لم تتوفر أي معلومة حول مصير الطفل ورد.
ونفى الفايز وجود ما يسمى بظاهرة خطف الأطفال, موضحا أن حادثة اختفاء الطفل تعد مسألة استثنائية مستبعدا عملية خطف قد تعرض لها.
الى ذلك باشر النائب نصار القيسي طباعة ما يقارب ال¯ (400) ألف بوستر يحمل صورة الطفل ورد الربابعة في عملية تبني من النائب نصار للبحث عن الطفل المفقود وكان قد سبقتها فكرة طباعة بوسترات لصور ورد في لواء بني كنانة غرب اربد في عملية بحث تضامنية بين اللواءين.
وقال والد الطفل ورد ان طفله كان يرتدي "سترة " طويلة لونها برتقالي وبنطال رصاصي اللون عند خروجه من المنزل قبل 11يوما .
وقال قائد امن إقليم الشمال العميد إبراهيم الشوبكي إن "مديريات الشرطة التابعة لقيادة إقليم الشمال وبالتعاون مع مديريات الشرطة في المملكة كافة تواصل عمليات البحث والتقصي وجمع المعلومات حول الحادثة.  
ودعا العميد الشوبكي المواطنين كافة إلى "تزويد الأجهزة الأمنية بكل ما لديهم من معلومات بالكشف عن مصير الطفل ورد", نافيا في الوقت ذاته "ما تردد من إشاعات في الفترة الأخيرة من فقدان عدد من الأطفال في ظروف مشابهة. 
على الصعيد ذاته وسعت مؤسسات اهلية وهيئات نسائية وثقافية في محافظة اربد دائرة اهتمامها في محاولات البحث عن الطفل المفقود ورد الربابعة كما تنوي من خلال الصاق صور الطفل ورد على نوافذ سيارات في مدينة اربد.0

==========================


يتبع

----------


## باريسيا

*طالب مدرسة يحمل مسدسا دون اتخاذ أي إجراء بحقه*

 

يبدو أن ظاهرة حيازة الأسلحة وصلت حتى إلى مدارسنا الحكومية وأصبحت بمتناول طلاب المدرسة في ظل غياب الرقابة الفعالة وعدم تطبيق القوانين النافذة بشأنها على أرض الواقع فعلا، خاصة إذا كان الطالب موضع حديثنا لا يزال في المرحلة الأساسية.
وسط صمت إدارة المدرسة وغياب دور الأهل في رقابة أبنائهم وأثناء الدوام الرسمي قام طالب بإحضار مسدس نوع "براشوت" معه إلى المدرسة، والمثير للدهشة في هذا الموضوع أن الطالب لم يقم بإخفاء المسدس أو تخبئته بل كان يحمله أمام الطلبة وبعلم معلمي المدرسة وإدارتها التي لم تتخذ أي إجراء بحقه. 
سلاح الطالب أثار تساؤلات واستهجان طلاب إحدى مدارس الزرقاء الحكومية وإدارتها بل حتى أضحت حديث أولياء أمورهم، كما أن الطلاب أصابهم الفضول لمشاهدة سلاح ألـ "براشوت" الذي بحوزة الطالب متسائلين عن العواقب فيما لو كان محشوا بالذخيرة وحصل إطلاق نار وأصيب أحد الطلاب والمدرسين؟!
واقعة حيازة السلاح من طالب غير مدرك لكُنْه الأمور تضع علامات إستفهام كثيرة وتأخذ أبعادا أكبر تستدعي التدخل لضبط الظاهرة المؤرقة وتوقيع العقوبات على المخالف كبيرا كان أم صغيرا================

يتبع

----------


## باريسيا

*أزمة سير خانقة في العاصمة و و مخالفات مرورية لعدد من المركبات لمشاهدة حادث سير على طريق المطار*


 

 شهدت العاصمة عمان أزمة مرورية خانقة منذ ساعات الظهر حتى ساعات ما بعد العصر بعد خروج الموظفين والعاملين في الدوائر الحكومية ومؤسسات القطاع الخاص من أماكن عملهم مما أدى الى اختناقات مرورية في بعض الشوارع الرئيسية والحيوية في عمان .
و ذكر مواطنون أن بعض التحويلات في بعض طرق عمان كانت سببا رئيسيا في زيادة الازدحام المروري فيما ألمح آخرون الى أن بعض التحويلات لم تكن في مكانها وكان من الأجدى وضع خطوط بديلة أخرى .
و من الملفت للانتباه عدم استخدام المواطنين في عمان لجسور المشاة رغم حجم المركبات الهائلة على الطرق والوقوف طويلا من قبلهم على ضفة الشارع أملا في انقطاع حركة السير للعبور واصرارهم السير على الاقدام رغم قرب جسور المشاة منهم ، مما يدفع بالتساؤل عن الوسائل المناسبة التي يمكن استخدامها لاقناع المواطنين بأهمية عدم المخاطرة بأنفسهم وأهمية استخدام الجسور من أجل سلامتهم . 
و من جانب آخر قامت دورية سير تابعة لمديرية الأمن العام بمخالفة عدد من المركبات التي اصطفت على الجانب الأيمن لطريق المطار لمشاهدة حادث سير وقع ظهر الخميس مما اعاق الحركة لفترة طويلة.
وعمل رجال السير على مخالفة كل الفضوليين الذي ادى وجودهم في ذلك المكان إلى اعاقة الحركة وايقافها احيانا على طريق المطار ( الخط الدولي ) .=====================

يتبع

----------


## باريسيا

*وفاة شخص و5 اصابات في حادث سير في لواء المزار الجنوبي*



توفيت فتاة 29 عاماً وأصيب خمسة آخرون في حادث سير وقع مساء اليوم الخميس على طريق ذات راس المزار الجنوبي.
وبين مدير الدفاع المدني في محافظة الكرك العقيد أيمن المدانات أن الحادث نتج عن تصادم مركبة نقل عمومية صغيرة مع مركبة خصوصية صغيرة ، مشيراً إلى أن كوادر الدفاع المدني في المنطقة قاموا بإسعاف ونقل الفتاة المتوفية والمصابين إلى مستشفى الكرك الحكومي.
وأوضح أن حالة المصابين الذين ادخلوا إلى المستشفى متوسطة.
===================
يتبع

----------


## باريسيا

*البحث الجنائي يلقي القبض على فني كهرباء انتحل شخصية طبيب نسائية طوال شهرين في مستشفى الجامعة !!*

 
كشفت مصادر أمنية من أنها ألقت القبض على أحد الأشخاص بتهمة انتحال صفة طبيب نسائية بقصد التحرش الجنسي و مازال موقوفاً على ذمة التحقيق .
و قد ذكرت المصادر بأن المدعو (م . ن) والذي يعمل فني كهرباء في شركة خدمات متعاقدة مع مستشفى الجامعة  قد أوقف بتهمة انتحال صفة طبيب اختصاصي نسائية، وقد كان المذكور يقوم بالكشف على المراجعات في قسم الطوارئ لمدة شهرين كاملين ودون افتضاح أمره!!
وأضافت المصادر بأن المتهم كان يقوم بجولات تفقدية للمريضات المقيمات في المستشفى بوصفه طبيباً ، حتى وصلت معلومات لإدارة المستشفى من قبل رجال أمن الجامعة الذين شكوا في أمره تبعاً لتحركاته المريبة، حيث يحظى ذلك الشخص بقدر من الوسامة كانت تلفت الانتباه إليه وتحقق له فرصة من التعرف على النساء، ما دفع رجال الامن الخاص بالمستشفى من تكثيف المراقبة عليه لحين تأكدهم بأنه ليس من الكوادر الطبية في المستشفى، وكانت المفاجأة الصاعقة بأنه فني كهرباء يعمل لحساب إحدى الشركات المتخصصة بأعمال الكهرباء لدى المستشفى، وأبلغوا بدورهم الجهات المختصة  هناك، ليصار إلى تبليغ شرطة شمال العاصمة التي استطاع رجال البحث الجنائي فيها من إلقاء القبض عليه وإخضاعه للتحقيق . 
====================
يتبع

----------


## باريسيا

لا خلاص هيك اكفاياكم وكفايه الي 
ولا خبر امنيح لا حول ولا قوة اله بالله

----------


## The Gentle Man

جد لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
من وين هالاخبار بتجيبهيا 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

ياحرام  :Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

ول!!!

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يا لطيف  بتذكر اني كثير قرات مقالات بتتحدث عن زواج الاقارب 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 


  وتؤكد معظم الدراسات العلمية عن الأمراض الوراثية الشائعة، ومن أبرزها أمراض هيموغلوبين الدم "خضاب الدم" والعيوب الخلقية الاستقلابية والأمراض أحادية الجينات الشائعة، أنها السبب الرئيسي للكثير من الأمراض والإعاقات لدى الأطفال.
وكشفت العديد من الأبحاث العلمية التي أجريت حول زواج الأقارب أن الإصابة بتلك الأمراض والإعاقات لدى الأطفال من أبوين قريبين واضحة بسبب عدم إجراء الفحص الطبي لدى الزوجين قبل الزواج، حيث تكون الفرصة أكبر لدى الزوجين من الأقارب في حمل صفات وراثية متنحية عندما يكون كل واحد من الأبوين حاملاً للصفة المسببة للمرض.
وأكدت دراسات وآراء علمية محلية متعددة أن تلك الأمراض الوراثية شائعة في المملكة العربية السعودية بسبب زواج الأقارب، مما دعا الجهات المسؤولة في المملكة إلى توجيه القطاعات المختصة بالسعي نحو تطبيق الفحص الطبي قبل الزواج حفاظاً على سلامة الأجيال والمجتمع من الأمراض والإعاقات.

والقاعدة الطبية الشرعية -حسب أهل الاختصاص- لا تمانع من زواج الأقارب، وإنما تحث على توخي الحذر والحيطة، خاصة بعدما أظهرت الدراسات الطبية نتائج بعض زواج الأقارب وما حمله من انتشار بعض الأمراض الوراثية، وما يسببه من علل. 
والشريعة الإسلامية تحث على بذل الأسباب حتى لا يحصل مرض من الأمراض التي يمكن تجنب أسبابها بإذن الله، كما أن الشريعة الإسلامية ترغب في الزواج عموما ولو كان من خارج الأسرة والعائلة إذا وجد الكفء ديناً وخلقاً.
وتعتبر أمراض هيموغلوبين الدم والأمراض أحادية الجينات والعيوب الخلقية الاستقلابية هي من الأمراض الوراثية الشائعة بالمملكة العربية السعودية، وأمراض خضاب الدم تسبب مرض فقر الدم المنجلي ومرض أنيميا دم البحر الأبيض المتوسط، وهما من الأمراض المزمنة التي تستدعي إدخال المريض إلى المستشفى بصفة متكررة ونقل جرعات دم له، أما أمراض التمثيل الغذائي فتتمثل في تدني سكر الدم وتأخر النمو وتضخم الكبد والطحال وتخلف عقلي ومثل هذه الأمراض يصعب علاجها.
أحد الأمراض، وهو مرض جلدي مزمن يتمثل في فقاعات شديدة على سطح الجلد تنفجر وتترك سطح الجلد عاريا، قد ظهر لدى أطفال ولدوا من زواج أقارب بمدينة حائل، ويسمى المرض "الانحلال الجلدي الفقاعي" وانتقل لهؤلاء الأطفال عبر صفة وراثية متنحية بسبب حمل الأبوين الصفة المسببة للمرض، ولا يوجد لهذه الحالة علاج طبي، وإنما عناية تمريضية ونفسية خاصة، ومن هنا تأتي ضرورة حرص الزوجين من الأقارب على إجراء فحوصات ما قبل الزواج لتجنب أسباب الأمراض وهو أصلح وأنجب للذرية بإذن الله . 
وتتفق معظم الأبحاث والدراسات المتعلقة باقتصاديات الصحة على أن الأمراض المزمنة والإعاقات تمتد تأثيراتها النفسية والاجتماعية لتشمل الأسرة والمجتمع وتثقل كاهل النظام الصحي.

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

جد نذاله وقلت دين ووجدان

----------


## ابو عوده

:Eh S(2):

----------


## باريسيا

من الاخبار 
يعني من بنات اشعاتي ؟!

بس عنجد اخبار زحمة مشاكل

----------


## باريسيا

امنيح والله اكتير بيقرا عن الموضوع 

بس ليش دايم بلاقي الي تقرا هل الموضوع تروح وتزوج قريبها وكانها تتحدى المرض او تثبت انه الدرسات غير صحيحه 

الله يهدي الجميع

----------


## The Gentle Man

الله يسامحك على هيك اخبار

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ابو عوده

يسلمو كتير 
بس هاد الفني سمعت عنه من دكتور في مستشفي الجامعه الاردنيه
والله لازم يعدموه 
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

طيب سؤال...في فحوص قبل الزواج ممكن تفيد بهيك حالات
الزواج نصيب يا باريسيا مش قصه بتحدى الدراسات

----------


## ابو عوده

الله يعافينا بس بصراحه لازم يمنعوا زواج الاقارب :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:. 


وقعت مشاجرة عصر اليوم بين شابين من عائلة واحدة في منطقة الموقر إثر خلافات عائلية الامر الذي أدى إلى وفاة أحدهما إثر إصابته بثلاث عيارات نارية فيما أصيب الاخر بجرح نافذ نتيجة طعنه في الصدر .
وجرت محاولة اسعاف الاول ويدعى حسن محمد الجبور , إلى مستشفى التوتنجي إلا أنه فارق الحياة . أما الطرف الثاني ويدعى عودة سعود الجبور فنقل إلى مستشفى الحنان. 
و أكد مسؤول العناية الحثيثة في مستشفى التوتنجي أن المدعو حسن وصل المستشفى في حالة حرجة واستمرت محاولة اسعافه أكثر من ساعتين إلا أنه فارق الحياة في حين تم الاتصال مع مستشفى الحنان الذي أفاد الاداري المناوب فيه أن المصاب عودة تعرض لطعن في منطقة الصدر وحالته العامة متوسطة ما لم تحصل مضاعفات.

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:. 




 عثرت الاجهزة الامنية فجر الجمعة على طفل حديث الولادة ملقى أمام مسجد السامرائي في اربد وهو مكتمل النمو ويزن 2400 غرام ويعاني من اليرقان ومجهول الاب والام.
وقد فتحت الاجهزة المختصة تحقيقا للكشف عن ملابسات الحادث

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:. 


أدخلت صباح امس الاول فتاة غير متزوجة في حالة مخاض إلى مستشفى الاميرة بديعة في اربد ، حيث أنجبت طفلا وزنه 2600 غرام ووضع في الحاضنة بناء على طلب الجهات المعنية التي فتحت تحقيقاً في الحادثة لمعرفة عمر الفتاة ، حيث كان هناك تناقض في إفصاحها عن عمرها مرة كان 15 واخرى 20 عاما.

----------


## محمد العزام

:SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94): 

كيف هيك 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:. 



أقدم أربعيني على قتل شقيقته طعناً بآلة حادة في أنحاء متفرقة من جسدها مساء امس في بلدة الكرامة. وألقت الاجهزة الامنية القبض على القاتل ، وباشر مدعي عام محكمة صلح الشونة الجنوبية معاوية السعايدة التحقيق بملابسات الجريمة وطلب تحويل الجثة إلى الطب الشرعي في مستشفى السلط لبيان أسباب الوفاة.
{بكره بيحكي قضية شرف مشان تسقط عنه التهمه}

----------


## باريسيا

لما كانوا بيعلقوا ان الاردنيين مكشرين كنت بزعل وبكافح بالعالم 

بس الي يومين تلاته بقرا اخبار الاردن 
بحس انسيت الابتسامه ودايماً عاقده جبيني 

لا تزعلوا مني بس والله الي بحكيه جد بيصير معي

----------


## محمد العزام

والله كل بصير بهالدنيا 


بس باريسيا جمعيهم كلهم بموضوع ودخليهم باخبار الاردن

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:. 


 في شكوى تقدم بها أحد المواطنين إلى وكالة  زاد الأردن الإخبارية  ذكر أنه في الأشهر القليلة الماضية قام بعض من الشرطة السياحية في بعض المواقع الأثرية في الأردن بمضايقة و حجز و استجواب بعض المجموعات السياحية و التي لا يزيد مجموعها في أغلب الأحيان عن 10 أشخاص في المجموعة الواحدة بحجة أنهم لا يأتون إلى الأردن عن طريق مكتب سياحي و ليس معهم دليل سياحي و غيرها من التعقيدات التي ظهرت في الآونة الأخيرة و التي أدت إلى تراجع نسبة السياحة في الأردن إلى أكثر من 60%  هذا العام مقارنة مع السياحة في الدول المجاورة . 
و أضاف المواطن بأن أفراد هذه المجموعات السياحية يلتقون مع بعضهم البعض في المطارات و محطات الركاب و بتقاسمون أجرة المواصلات و غيرها من الأمور ، مما أدى إلى استياء هؤلاء الضيوف من تلك التصرفات التي تؤدي بهم في أغلب الأحيان إلى شعورهم بخيبة الأمل وعدم ارتياحهم في هذا البلد الذي يعتبر مضرباً للمثل في كرم أهله وأنه بلد مضياف كما سموه السياح في السنوات الماضية

----------


## زهره التوليب

شو هالاخبار بروس؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:. 

 

في حادثة طريفة وقعت في مستشفى الجامعة، دخل أحد اللصوص إلى غرف المرضى بصفة عامل نظافة، وقام بتنظيف غرف المرضى من مقتنياتهم الشخصية.
اللص و بحسب مصادر مطلعة  استطاع الحصول على الزي الخاص بعمال السيرفس-خدمة النظافة، وقام باقتناص الفرصة المناسبة لتنظيف غرف المرضى وتحديداً خلال نومهم، ليستولي على مقتنياتهم الشخصية من موبايلات وهدايا كان قد جلبها لهم زوارهم.
وكان اللص قد زار صديقه في المستشفى ورأى هناك سهولة الدخول على غرف المرضى من قبل عمال النظافة، فجاءته الفكرة الجهنمية المشار إليها وقام بتنفيذها.
من جانب آخر،  أكدت المصادر بأنه حال اكتشاف المرضى لسرقة مقتنياتهم أبلغوا إدارة المستشفى مع ما رافق ذلك من شبهات دارت حول العاملين هناك لجميع الطواقم العاملة في المستشفى، ليتضح بنهاية القصة بأن عامل نظافة "مجهول" قام بسرقة المرضى.
وأضافت المصادر بأن أجهزة الامن العام قامت باعتقاله على ذمة التحقيق.

----------


## محمد العزام

باريسيا 
بااااااااااااااااااريسيا 
بارررررررررررررررريسياااااااااااااااااا

 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:. 



عثرت شرطة الرصيفة على جثة مواطن في حي الونانات قرب جبل الامير فيصل مصابة بعدة طلقات نارية ، وهرع إلى مكان وجود الجثة مدير شرطة الرصيفة العقيد حمدي الحياري ورئيس قسم الامن الوقائي ابراهيم الدعجة ورئيس قسم البحث الجنائي عمر المعايطة وتم التعرف على هوية صاحب الجثة وتحويل الجثة للطب الشرعي في مستشفى الامير فيصل ، فيما باشرت الاجهزة الامنية التحقيق لمعرفة ملابسات القضية

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Db465236ff:  اسم الله عليه..

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام 					 
> _باريسيا 
> بااااااااااااااااااريسيا 
> بارررررررررررررررريسياااااااااااااااااا
> 
> _



مالك عالبنت؟  :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:. 


علمت مصادر مطلعة أن الحكومة اتخذت قراراً بتعيين أحد خريجي الصحافة والاعلام  كرئيس للحكومة الالكترونية .
الغريب في الأمر أن ديوان الخدمة المدنية لم يعترض على هذا التعيين على الاطلاق .
من جهة أخرى ذكرت المصادر  أن رئيس الحكومة الالكترونية كان يعمل في دبي وليس لديه أي مؤهلات لشغل مثل هذا المنصب

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Bl (35):  :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:. 



أعلنت شركة كهرباء محافظة اربد عن فصل التيار الكهربائي عن عدد من المناطق في محافظتي جرش وعجلون يوم غد الاحد من الساعة التاسعة صباحاً وحتى الساعة الواحدة ظهراً .
وسيطال الفصل مناطق عبين وعبلين وعميدات السمرات ومكب السمن وجميع مشتركي ثلاثة فاز في المناطق المذكورة .
وأرجعت الشركة سبب الفصل لتنفيذ أعمال صيانة وتركيبات جديدة .

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_طيب سؤال...في فحوص قبل الزواج ممكن تفيد بهيك حالات
الزواج نصيب يا باريسيا مش قصه بتحدى الدراسات
_


 صحيح نصيب بس العقل موجود والتفكير مطلوب قبل اي قرار وبقدر الامكان نتفادى الخطاء 
انا مشكلتي الاهالي الي بيجبوا ابنهم وبنتهم على زواج الاقارب بس مشان كلمت الاب او العم او كبير العيله 
شي بيعصب بصراحه

----------


## باريسيا

اوكي

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_باريسيا 
بااااااااااااااااااريسيا 
بارررررررررررررررريسياااااااااااااااااا


_


 نعم 
نعـــــــــم نعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــم 
ايش؟!

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_مالك عالبنت؟_ 


 انا داري؟!

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_

كيف هيك 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
_


 شو بعرفنى ؟!

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_مالك عالبنت؟_ 


 ما بعرف  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_شو هالاخبار بروس؟؟_


 ليش بتسالوني ؛ هو انا الي بحط هيك اخبار؟!
والله عاز علي هيك اخبار وهيك بيصير 
عنجد شي بيبكي

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة باريسيا  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
باريسيا 
بااااااااااااااااااريسيا 
بارررررررررررررررريسياااااااااااااااااا





نعم 
نعـــــــــم نعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــم 
ايش؟!_




خلص ما تزعلي مني 

ولا شي 
بس اخبارك زادت الهموم  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

والله قلبي الي راح يفقع من هيك اخبار 


نفسيي انادي وعمل اعلان للشعب الاردني انه يوقف ويعمل هدنه 
والله ماعدنة اتحمل هيك اخبار 
ولكم هدوا 
شو صاير ؟

----------


## احمد80

والله بضحك

----------


## دموع الورد

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

باريسيا خففي علينا شوي

بس مشكوره على الاجتها الحلو منك يا باريسيا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكوره يا باريسيا على الاخبار 

على فكره صايره مجتهده

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ما شاء الله عليكي 

فعلا انك صايره مجتهد بنقل الاخبار 

ايوا هيك بدي اياكي  نشيطه ومجتهده

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ولو انا رح اجمعلك اياهم يا باريسيا 

و ادخلهم بأخبار الاردن

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:. 



تمكن رجال البحث الجنائي في مركز امن الشميساني يوم امس من القاء القبض على احد الاشخاص يحمل جنسية اجنبية قام بالتعاون مع أشخاص آخرين بسرقة مبلغ ( 48 ) الف دولار كانت بحوزه شخص يحمل جنسية عربية بعد خروجه من احد البنوك في منطقة الشميساني.
وتفاصيل القضية  من مصدر أمني مسؤول انه وفي السادس من الشهر الجاري اشتكى الى رئيس مركز امن الشميساني احد المواطنين العرب مدعيا تعرضه لسرقة مبلغ (48) الف دولار كانت بحوزته بعد خروجه من احد البنوك في منطقة الشميساني ، حيث بين في تفاصيل الشكوى ان مجموعة اشخاص استوقفوه بحجة وجود "بنشر" لديه في مركبته وبعد توقيفه ومغادرة الاشخاص تفاجأ بفقدان المبلغ.
واضاف المصدر الامني انه جرى التحرك للمكان من قبل مجموعات مركز امن الشميساني ورجال البحث الجنائي وتبين ان السرقة وقعت باسلوب التتبع حيث تم تشكيل فريق تحقيق متخصص باشراف مدير شرطة وسط عمان العقيد محمود ابوجمعة وتم تفعيل المصادر وتبين بعد ذلك بان الاشخاص كانوا يستخدمون سيارة سياحية وانهم قاموا باعادتها الى المكتب الذي استأجاروها منه.
واشار المصدر الى انه جرى تتبع هؤلاء الاشخاص بالاساليب الفنية والتعميم عليهم الى ان جرى القاء القبض على احد شركائهم وبالتحقيق معه اعترف عن باقي الاشخاص وتم القاء القبض عليهم جميعا وتم ضبط المبلغ المالي المسروق معهم اضافة الى مصاغ ذهبي قاموا بشرائه من الاموال المسروقة وتبين بالتحقيق ان جميع الاشخاص يحملون الجنسية الاجنبية وحضروا الى المملكة بقصد ايقاع السرقات ، وبالتحقيق معهم اعترفوا بارتكابهم للسرقة حيث تم عرض الاشخاص المضبوطين على المشتكي واستطاع التعرف عليهم وجرى توقيفهم من اجل تحويلهم الى القضاء صباح اليوم الاثنين .

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  


 
أعلنت لجنة اختيار مبادرة أهل الهمة التي أطلقتها جلالة الملكة رانيا العبدالله بمناسبة الذكرى العاشرة لتولي جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني سلطاته الدستورية, عن أسماء المرشحين الثلاثين المؤهلين لدخول مرحلة التصويت المجاني. 
وتقوم الصحف اليومية ابتداءً من اليوم بنشر صفحة كاملة تتضمن أسماء المرشحين.  وللتعرف على قصص المرشحين يمكنكم متابعة الصحف اليومية, حيث سيتم ابتداء من 16 أيار نشر 15 قصة موزعة على الصحف بواقع ثلاث قصص في كل صحيفة يومياً.  وسيتم تكرار القصص خلال عشر أيام أخرى لتعريف المواطنين بالمرشحين قبل الانتقال الى مرحلة التصويت المجاني التي تبدأ في العاشر من حزيران وتمتد حتى السادس عشر من حزيران .2009
كما سيقوم التلفزيون الاردني وبقية المحطات المحلية ببث أفلام تعريفية قصيرة بالمرشحين بدءاً من 16 أيار, كما يمكنكم قراءة ومشاهدة قصص المؤهلين الثلاثين على الموقع الالكتروني للمبادرة www.himmeh.jo.
وكانت مبادرة أهل الهمة قد استلمت 45 ألف طلب ترشيح من مختلف أنحاء المملكة عبر المكاتب البريدية والموقع الالكتروني للمبادرة.
وقد أكدت جلالة الملكة رانيا العبدالله خلال اجتماعها مع أعضاء اللجنة الشهر الماضي على أهمية اختيار قصص تتميز بالتفاني والعطاء, لأن هذه المبادرة تهدف الى استنهاض الهمم في مجتمعاتنا المحلية وتعميم القصص الملهمة وتسليط الضوء على من يعملون بصمت.

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  

وقعت جريمة قتل في منطقة سحاب حيث اصيب المجني عليه ويبلغ من العمر 45 سنة برصاصتين خلال مشاجرة وقعت بين عدة اشخاص ، وكانت حالته في البداية خطرة وخضع لعملية جراحية الا انه فارق الحياة متاثرا باصاباته التي تركزت بالصدر والبطن . وبدأ مدعي عام الجنايات الكبرى التحقيق في ملابسات الجريمة

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  



دفع 12 متهما في قضية الاعتداء على الفرقة الموسيقية التابعة لجامعة الكسليك اللبنانية ببراءتهم امام محكمة امن الدولة امس بعد ان كشفوا في افادتهم الدفاعية تعرضهم للاكراه خلال التحقيق معهم.
واكد المتهمون براءتهم من التهم المسندة لهم من قبل نيابة امن الدولة معتبرين انفسهم غير مذنبين. 
وكان الاعتداء على الفرقة الموسيقة وقع في بداية تموز الماضي والذي اسفر عن  اصابة 6 اشخاص وانتحار منفذ الهجوم بعد اطلاق النار على نفسه.
والمتهمون في القضية هم : شاكر عمر الخطيب, محمد حسن ابو علوان 20 عاما, علاء عيسى شاهين 25 عاما, لؤي محمود الجوابرة 24 عاما, سليمان حسين ابو شهاب 19 عاما, محمد عبد موسى 19 عاما, محمد احمد عثمان 21 عاما, شادي خلف العرايفة 25 عاما, حمزة محمد عيد 20 عاما, أسامة محمد داوود 24 عاما, احمد يحيى ابو طماعه 22 عاما, إسماعيل منير عرعر 19 عاما.
وكشفت لائحة الاتهام وجود صلة بين الاعتداء على الفرقة اللبنانية وكنيسة مسيحية وبين تنظيم القاعدة في مخيم عين الحلوة الذي بينت التحقيقات وجود اتصال مع تنظيم القاعدة في بلاد الشام.
وحسب لائحة الاتهام فان المتهمين يواجهون تهما تصل عقوبتها الى الاعدام في حال ثبوت قيامهم باعمال ارهابية باستخدام مواد محرقة وملتهبة ومشتعلة (قنابل مولتوف) بالاشتراك, تصنيع وحيازة او احراز مواد محرقة وملتهبة ومشتعلة   (قنابل مولتوف) لغايات استخدامها في تنفيذ عمليات ارهابية بالاشتراك,المؤامرة بقصد القيام باعمال ارهابية,حيازة سلاح ناري (مسدس) دون ترخيص قانوني وحيازة اداة تشكل خطرا على السلامة العامة (سيف).
قائد المجموعة ويدعى شاكر عمر الخطيب (28 عاما) بدأ في الثلث الاول من العام الماضي وخلال تردده على احد مساجد مدينة اربد بدعوة اصدقائه الى الالتحاق بالمقاتلين في العراق ولبنان وقد تمكن من المغادرة الى مخيم عين الحلوة في لبنان والتقى هناك باحد اعضاء تنظيم القاعدة ويدعى (ابو اسماعيل) الذي اشركه في عدة دورات عسكرية وتدرب على مختلف الاسلحة وخاصة استخدام صواريخ (ار بي جي و الهاون) والقنابل اليدوية والتقى هناك مع امير تنظيم القاعدة في بلاد الشام المدعو (ابو محمد) ومن خلاله بايع امير تنظيم القاعدة اسامة بن لادن على السمع والطاعة وبعدها عاد الى الاردن وشكل تنظيما جهاديا بمشاركة ستة من المتهمين وتوسع في العضوية الى ان تعرف من خلال الانترنت على (ثائر الوحيدي) منفذ الهجوم المسلح على الفرقة اللبنانية.
وحسب اللائحة فان المجموعة اخذت تلتقي في مدينة اربد وكان المشاركون يرددون الاناشيد التي تمتدح اسامة بن لادن وابو مصعب الزرقاوي وخلال تلك الفترة جرى شراء مسدس وتزامن ذلك مع شيوع رسالة تم تداولها على الهواتف الخلوية وبها اساءة الى الرسول الكريم نسبت الى احد الاطفال المسيحيين في مدينة اربد وعلى اثرها تم التخطيط لمهاجمة احدى الكنائس المسيحية.
وقد صنعت المجموعة 35 قنبلة مولوتوف والقت بعضها على موقع احد الكنائس دون ان يكون لها اثر كبير, فيما كان يحمل المتهم اسماعيل بيده سيفا لاستخدامه ضد من يعترضهم ولم يتمكنوا من تنفيذ العملية بسبب التواجد الامني الذي صادفهم بالمنطقة فلاذوا بالفرار وتمكنوا من التخلص من قسم من قنابل المولتوف, في حين تمكن المتهم (حمزة) من الاحتفاظ بقسم من القنابل وتوجه الى منزل المتهم (علاء) واخفاها هناك ولحق به باقي المتهمين. 
وعندها قررت المجموعة تنفيذ عملية عسكرية ضد السياح الاجانب في الساحة الهاشمية وسط العاصمة وجرى تكليف ثائر الوحيدي بتنفيذ العملية باستخدام المسدس الذي اشترته المجموعة. 
وفي السادس عشر من تموز العام الماضي وبينما كان المكلف ثائر الوحيدي يتفقد الساحة الهاشمية تصادف خروج الفرقة الموسيقية اللبنانية من المدرج الروماني والتي كانت تحيي احدى الحفلات, فبادر ثائر بعدها باطلاق النار من المسدس الذي يحمله, فاصاب اربعة من اعضاء الفرقة وأمرأة من عرب 1948 وسائق الباص قبل ان يطلق النار على نفسه وينتحر بعيار ناري واحد اطلقه على نفسه بعد تنفيذ العملية.
وتمكنت الاجهزة الامنية وفق اللائحة من ضبط قنابل المولتوف التي تم القاءها على الكنيسة من قبل رجال الامن, وبفحصها تبين احتواؤها على مادة البنزين كما تم ضبط المسدس الذي استخدمه منفذ الهجوم ثائر وعدد من الاظرف الفارغة وبفحصها مخبريا فقد تبين ان المسدس صالح للاستخدام وان الاظرف الفارغة مطلقة من ذات المسدس.
وقررت المحكمة مواصلة النظر بالقضية الى يوم الخميس بعد المقبل لتمكين الدفاع من تقدير بينة الدفاع.

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





تنظم الحملة الوطنية من أجل حقوق الطلبة ذبحتونا بالتعاون مع القوى والفعاليات الطلابية والشبابية كافة اعتصاماً احتفاء بيوم الطالب وذلك امام مجلس النواب عصر بعد غد الاربعاء.
وقالت ذبحتونا في تصريح اصدرته امس انه سيتحدث في الاعتصام عدد من القيادات الطلابية وأعضاء من مجالس الطلبة فيما سيرفع المعتصمون الشعارات الطلابية المطالبة بحقوقهم وعلى رأسها إقامة الاتحاد العام لطلبة الأردن.
واعلنت ان يوم الثالث عشر من أيار من كل عام سيكون يوم الطالب لتذكير المجتمع بشكل عام وأصحاب القرار بالشأن الطلابي بشكل خاص بمطالب هذا القطاع وهمومه ومعاناته المستمرة جراء العقلية العرفية التي تدير الجامعات وسياسات الخصخصة التي تحرم الطالب من أن يحصل على فرصة للتعلم في وطنه.
وقالت ذبحتونا لقد تم اختيار هذا التاريخ بالذات لدلالته التاريخية ففي مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1986 قدمت الحركة الطلابية واحدة من أهم محطاتها النضالية حيث أقام طلبة جامعة اليرموك في ذلك اليوم اعتصاماً مفتوحاً احتجاجاً على رفع الرسوم الجامعية - قررت إدارة الجامعة استيفاء مبلغ 90 دينارا من طلبة كلية الهندسة رسوما للتدريب العملي في الكلية - ما أدى إلى اقتحام قوات الأمن للحرم الجامعي الأمر الذي أسفر عنه استشهاد خمسة طلاب.
وزادت نستذكر في هذا اليوم نضالات الحركة الطلابية من أجل إنشاء اتحاد عام لطلبة الأردن والدفاع عن حقوق القطاع الطلابي فيما نؤكد فيه واجب الدولة تجاه الطلبة في توفير التعليم الجامعي وفق ما كفله الدستور وإتاحة الفرص للتعليم الجامعي وفق أسس ومعايير أكاديمية لا مادية.

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





أصدرت مجالس العاملين الأربعة في وكالة الغوث بالأردن مجتمعة وهي لجان( الرئاسة، الخدمات، العمال، المعلمين) بيانا مساء أمس بإضراب شامل ل ثلاثة أيام تبدأ يوم غد الثلاثاء.
ولم تفلح كل الجهود التي بذلتها إدارة الوكالة بالتعاون مع جهات أخرى في ثني اللجان عن تنفيذ تصعيدها الثالث من أجل المطالبة بتحسين رواتبهم والتأمين الصحي بعد فشل مؤتمر اللقاء الذي عقد بين الطرفين الخميس الماضي دون التوصل الى اتفاق مرض للجان.
مصدر مسؤول في وكالة الغوث بين أن الرئاسة لم تعط أي إجابة تتعلق بالزيادة او عدمها حيث ان رواتب العاملين كانت تزيد عن رواتب الحكومة نحو 24% إلا أنها انخفضت هذه النسبة إلى 13% والزيادة تحتاج الى قرار من الإدارات العليا وحسب الموجودات المالية موضحا ان الوكالة تعاني من عجز مالي كبير.
وطالب البيان بعدم توجه أي عامل إلى أماكن العمل نهائيا حيث سيعقد اجتماع للمجالس الأربعة يوم الخميس الموافق في ال21 من الشهر الجاري لاتخاذ الإجراءات اللاحقة ووقف التعامل مع مديرة القوى البشرية كورنيليا موسى ومقاطعة اجتماع صندوق التوفير المنوي عقده يوم غد الأربعاء وعدم الاعتراف بنتائجه.
وفي حال تنفيذ الإضراب الشامل وبحسب مصدر مسؤول فان أكثر من 123 ألف طالب وطالبة سيقفون عن الدراسة وأطنان من النفايات ستتراكم وآلاف المراجعين من المرضى سيلجأون للعيادات والمستشفيات الحكومية أو للمؤسسات الطبية الخاصة وسيتحول 13 مخيما الى اوضاع صحية وبيئية سيئة.

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  




طوابير من السيارات تدور محركاتها, مع إطلاق متواصل لزواميرها وسط حركة بطيئة تشبه سير السلحفاة... هذا ما آلت إليه حركة المرور في الطريق المؤدية من تقاطع جمال عبدالناصر باتجاه الدوارين الثالث والرابع ومنطقة الشميساني.
احاديث جانبية تدور بين السائقين وتذمر وشكاوى من الأزمة الخانقة وحركة بطيئة ينجم عنها التأخر عن العمل أو المواعيد, ورجال المرور يملأون الطريق لحل اي اشكال قد يقع بين السيارات المتتابعة بصورة قريبة جدا خوفا من حدوث اصطدام فتغلق الطريق تماما.
بحسب كل التوقعات فان شروع الامانة في انشاء مشروع تقاطع الشميساني سيتسبب في شلل الحركة المرورية في موقع المشروع الذي يصل العاصمة بعضها بعضا رغم التحضيرات والتجهيزات التي عملت عليها الامانة من اعداد التحويلات المرورية وتحويل خطوط الخدمات من الطريق.
السائقون اكدوا ان الازمة خانقة جدا تشتد ساعات الصباح وتخف قبل الظهر وتعاود بشدة بعد الظهر اي وقت الذروة, بيد انهم اشادوا بدور الامانة في ايجاد الطريق البديلة وتجهيزاتها وحلها للمشكلة المرورية في موقع المشروع.
سائقون اخرون انتقدوا الطريق البديلة وقالوا انها غير واضحة المعالم وتؤدي الى كل الاتجاهات مرة واحد فالمتوجه من ميدان عبدالناصر باتجاه الدوارين الثالث والرابع ومنطقة الشميساني يسلكون الطريق نفسها البديلة ويفترقون في اخرها وهذا سبب رئيسي للازمة وكان على الامانة ان تجد اكثر من طريق بديلة تسلكها السيارات لاحد اكثر الشوارع حيوية.
فالطريق من ميدان عبدالناصر تربط وسط العاصمة بعضها بعضا فمنها الطريق الى جبل عمان عن طريق الدوار الثالث ومنها الى راس العين ومنها الى الدوار الرابع الذي يصل الى عمان الغربية ومنها الى منطقة الشميساني.
وفي تصريحات لـ نائب مدير المدينة لشؤون الاشغال العامة م. فوزي مسعد قال ان التحويلات المرورية التي تم تجهيزها من اكثر الطرق البديلة حيوية وملاءمة للمشروع واتساعا للحركة المرورية التي تحدث على الشارع المذكور مشيرا ان هذه التحويلات تمت بناء على دراسة عدد السيارات القادمة لمنطقة التقاطع اضافة الى دراسة المسارب المطلوبة.
وحول الازمة المرورية في الموقع نفى مسعد وجود اي ازمات وقال انها فترة بسيطة وسيعتاد السائقون ومستخدمو الطريق على الطرق البديلة وستنتهي الازمة بكاملها, مشيرا ان السبب الذي يقف حاليا وراء تلك الازمة هو عدم التزام السائقين بسلوك الطرق البديلة والفرعية المعلن عنها اضافة الى عدم معرفة عدد من السائقين بوجود تحويلات او بتنفيذ مشروع اصلاً.
واوضح مسعد ان المشروع سيستغرق العمل به 21 شهرا, انقضى منها 5 اشهر لافتا ان المشروع كبير ومهم لمعالجة الازدحامات المرورية في عمان ومواجهة زيادة التعداد المروري حال انتهاء مشاريع الإعمار في المنطقة وحاليا يتم التعامل مع المشاكل والملاحظات التي تظهر اولا بأول وجميع الطرق سالكة.
 واكد ان تنفيذ مشروع الشميساني يهدف الى الحد من الازدحامات المرورية الناجمة عن الزيادة في المشاريع التجارية من بنوك ومجمعات تجارية فضلا عن الاخذ بالاعتبار حركة النقل التي ستنجم لاحقا بعد افتتاح مشروع العبدلي. 
وكانت امانة عمان قد احالت عطاء انشاء تقاطع الشميساني على احد المقاولين المحليين بتكلفة 20 مليون دينار, حيث يعتبر مشروع التقاطع من اكبر المشاريع التي تقوم الامانة بتنفيذها بعد الجسر المعلق في منطقة عبدون.
ويهدف المشروع الذي يعتبر الأضخم من نوعه وينفذ بتصميم فريد على أربعة مستويات (نفق, دوار, وجسرين يعلو أحدهما الآخر) الى تأمين الانسياب الأمثل للمركبات لمعالجة الأزمات المرورية في المنطقة, واستيعاب الكثافة المرورية المرافقة للتطورات العمرانية التي تشهدها منطقة العبدلي.

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  



 يسيطر الخوف والقلق على سكان  المناطق في  الفحيص بسبب انتشار الخنازير قرب مناطق سكناهم واسلوب تعامل الجهات المسؤولة مع مربيها الذين  أطلقوا لهم العنان في حرية القضاء عليها أو تركها ما ادى الى قيام بعضهم بإخفائها في مزارع خاصة بعيدا عن  الأعين.
 وقال عدد من السكان أن  بقاء الامور على ما هي عليه  يجعل من ظهور مرض انفلونزا الخنازير ممكناً في أي  لحظة  وأكدوا أنه على بعد 10 كيلوميترات من حدود أمانة عمان الكبرى تنشط مجموعة من الخنازير بين الأودية  والسكان من دون اكتراث أصحابها بتحذيرات المنظمات  والمؤسسات الدولية والمحلية التي أباحت ذبح قطعانها في أي مكان.
وانتقد عيسى حتر عدم اتخاذ الجهات المسؤولة إجراءات حازمة ضد مربي الخنازير في المنطقة خصوصا  في ظل عدم وجود رقابة دائمة بسبب أن تربيتها أهلية وليس في  مزارع  مرخصة. وزاد أن أحد المربين ما يزال يحتفظ بخنازيره بعد أن  قامت البيئة بإنذاره في التخلص منها وذلك من خلال  تسريحها وإبقاء أبنائها في الحظائر لضمان عودة  الخنازير إليه. وقال إنه لا بد من تحرك حازم من المسؤولين  تجاه  مربي الخنازير والتخلص من هذه الحيوانات كإجراء  وقائي. وأضاف أن جزءا من المربين قاموا بإخفاء الخنازير  التي يربونها في مزارعهم حتى لا يقوموا بالقضاء عليها، مشيرا إلى أن معظم الخنازير التي توجد في المنطقة قد تم صيدها في منطقة الشريعة.
 بدوره اكتفى أحد المربين والذي فضل عدم الإفصاح عن اسمه بالقول إن تربية الخنازير هي مصدر رزقه، لافتا  إلى تأكده من خلوها من مرض الانفلونزا وعدم إمكانية إصابتها بالمرض وذلك لرعايته لها بشكل صحي  من جانب آخر أكد مدير بيئة الفحيص المهندس حسني حمدان خلو منطقةالفحيص من تواجد الخنازير ، مشيرا إلى إمكانية توفر معلومات أدق لدى بلدية الفحيص.
 أما مدير زراعة البلقاء المهندس أحمد مدادحة فبين أن منطقة الفحيص تخلو من وجود مزارع رسمية وأن معظم الحالات الموجودة هي تربية خاصة وتقع في حظائر.وأضاف  أن أحد مربي الخنازير قام قبل يومين بالتخلص  من 15 خنزيرا.
 من جانبه أكد مدير صحة البلقاء الدكتور خالد الحياري أن وزارةالصحة قامت باتخاذ إجراءات حازمة لمجابهة  المرض وذلك من خلال وضع برامج رقابية في المعابر  والحدود . وأضاف أن مديرية صحة البلقاء قامت بتشكيل لجنة مكونة  من طبيب ومراقب وكاتب وسائق على معبر الملك الحسين لفحص المواطنين القادمين من الضفة الغربية واتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة للتأكد من عدم إصابتهم  بالانفلونزا .
 وحول إجراءات  متابعة الحظائر الموجودة في منطقة الفحيص اكد الحياري دور واهتمام وزارة الصحة بالجانب الإنساني واتخاذ الإجراءات الوقائية للمواطنين أما مراقبة الحظائر والتخلص منها فيقع على عاتق وزارة  الزراعة.

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  






نظم عدد من طلاب الجامعة الهاشمية حملة شعبية إلكترونية على موقع الفيس بوك للبحث عن الطفل ورد الربابعة "5" سنوات الذي فقد منذ صباح يوم الاحد الموافق 27/4 في ظروف غامضة في بلدة جديتا في لواء الكورة. 
وتضمنت الصفحة التي أنشأتها جروب "الجامعة الهاشمية" على موقع "الفيس بوك" عدة صور للطفل ورد . وكانت الأجهزة الأمنية في شرطة غرب اربد قد قامت بالاستعانة بالطائرات العمودية يوم الثلاثاء الماضي للبحث عن الطفل ورد الربابعة .

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  




لا زالت زيارة نتنياهو للأردن خلال الأسبوع الجاري غامضة خاصة وأن الحكومة الأردنية نفت أن يكون هناك موعد جرى تحديده لتلك الزيارة، في حين أكدت عدة مصادر سياسية وصحفية مطلعة أن الزيارة ستكون يوم الأربعاء القادم 13/ أيار الحالي وأن السفير الأردني لدى إسرائيل علي العايد في الأردن.
وأكدت صحيفة "يديعوت أحرونوت" نقلا عن مصادر إسرائيلية رفيعة أن زيارة نتنياهو للأردن ستكون يوم الأربعاء وأن ممثلين عن الطرفين الأردني والإسرائيلي يجرون الترتيبات لها، وذلك عقب زيارة سيجريها يوم الإثنين لشرم الشيخ بمصر وقبل لقائه بالرئيس الأميركي باراك أوباما.
وأضافت ذات الصحيفة أن ما يدلل على تأكيد الزيارة بأن السفير الأردني العايد أمضى عطلة الأسبوع في الأردن.
يذكر أيضا أن وكالة الأنباء السعودية نقلت عن رئيس الوزراء نادر الذهبي قوله أن نتنياهو سيزور الأردن في ألـ 13/ أيار الحالي

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





أصدرت الجهات المختصة الأحد قرارا يقضي بتوقيف رئيس إحدى بلديات محافظة الكرك للتحقيق معه حول ما أثير بوجود "شبهة فساد"، حيث تلقى إشعارا يقضي بكف يده عن العمل مؤقتا للتحري والتثبت من تلك الشبهة. 
ومن المتوقع أن تباشر الأجهزة المعنية إجراءات التحقيق معه حول التهم المسندة إليه خلال الأيام القليلة القادمة لكشف ملابساتها وحيثياتها والتثبت من صحة الإدعاء

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  








صرح مدير إدارة التنفيذ القضائي العقيد محمد بيك القضاة أن ما يزيد عن 50 صحفيا مطلوبين لدائرة التنفيذ على خلفية قضايا مختلفة منها ما يتعلق بالمطبوعات ومنها ما له صلة بالغرامات والشيكات.
وأكد القضاة خلال لقائه مجموعه من الصحفيين زاروا المديرية أن ما يزيد عن 16 صحفيا لا زالوا مطلوبين للتنفيذ وأن أكثر من 35 صحفيا كانوا قد أحضروا "كفّ طلب" للقضايا المطلوبين عليها، لافتا أن قضايا الصحفيين بمعظمها بسيطة وعادية.
وأشاد الصحفيون بجرأة التنفيذ القضائي كما تطرق القضاة إلى "كفّ الطلب" وفرق بين أمر الإبلاغ وأمر الجلب، وتعرض لقضية تشابه الأسماء وكيفية التعامل معها، وواجبات إدارة التنفيذ القضائي وإنجازاتها وعلاقتها مع القضاء، والخدمات التي تقدمها للمواطن مثل التدقيق الهاتفي والإلكتروني والرسائل النصية SMS والتوعية والحوسبة والأرشفة والتنسيق مع دائرة الأحوال المدنية ونقابة المحاميين والصحفيين

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  






توفي مواطن خمسيني في بلدة فقوع 50 كيلومتراً شمال الكرك جراء إصابته بعدة عيارات نارية في مشاجرة .
وتوجه إلى مكان موقع الجريمة رئيس الادعاء العام في الكرك القاضي مأمون الضمور ومدير شرطة الكرك العقيد طاهر أبو درويش ومدير الطب الشرعي في الجنوب د. عوض الطراونة , حيث تم نقل المتوفى إلى مركز الطب الشرعي ,فيما قرر رئيس الادعاء العام تشكيل لجنة لتشريح الجثة من مدير الطب الشرعي في الجنوب والطبيبين الشرعيين ياسين الحوراني وماجد الشمايله .
وقد اتخذت الجهات الأمنية الاحتياطات الواجبة ونشرت قوات أمنية في مسرح الجريمة وبالقرب من مكان تشريح الجثة لمنع أية تداعيات للحادثة

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  






شكا عدد من المواطنين في مدينة الرمثا من الاعتداء على القبور وفتحها ونبشها بحجة التفتيش عن الذهب .
وقال عضو بلدية الرمثا محمد القويدر ان هناك اعتداء يوميا على القبور من قبل بعض الاشخاص بحجة التفتيش عن الذهب في مقبرة الرمثا الغربية سيما وان غالبية القبور حديثة لم يمرعليها سنوات .
وقال عضو البلدية محمد الربايعة ان انتشار حفر القبور في مقبرة الرمثا الغربية والتي مازالت تستخدم من قبل الكثير من ابناء الرمثا بحجة التفتيس على الذهب تكررت، مشيرا الى ان بعض الاشخاص يدعون بان هناك كميات من الذهب دفنت بهذه المقبرة ولهذا يقومون بحفر القبور ونبشها وتركها مفتوحة .
من جانبه قال مدير اوقاف لواء الرمثا جلال المحاسنه ان المديرية تلقت شكاوى بشان حفر القبور بحجة التفتيش عن الذهب وقامت المديرية بمخاطبة الجهات المعنية لمتابعة الموضوع .
واضاف ان المقبرة وقف وهي مسؤولية الاوقاف الا ان عملية الحراسة وحمابة القبور هي من مسؤولية البلدية والجهات الامنية، داعيا للمحافظة على القبور والمقابر ولا يجوز مسها او الجلوس عليها او ان يداس عليها ،لانه اعتداء على الاحياء، ولا يجوز الحفر عن الاموات الا لاسباب شرعية كاسباب العلل الطبية وغيرها .
وقال رئيس البلدية المهندس حسين ابو الشيح ان البلدية قامت بتسوية خمس مقابر وانارتها كما تقوم بحملات النظافة المستمرة وزراعة الاشجار في المقابر وحراستها، مبينا ان عملية نبش القبور تتم ليلا وحاولت البلدية مراقبة الوضع والتعاون مع الجهات الامنية لمحاسبة الفاعلين عن عملية حفر القبور .

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  








بلغ عدد حالات الطلاق الواقعة والمسجلة لدى دائرة افتاء الكرك منذ بداية العام الحالي (99) حالة منها (5) حالات بائنة بينونة كبرى , هذا بالاضافة الى( 53) حالة طلاق غير واقعة و(119) حالة انتهت بإصلاح ذات البين . وحالات الطلاق الواقعة موزعة حسب سجلات الدائرة بواقع(22) حالة في شهر كانون الثاني و(23) حالة في شباط و29 حالة في شهر اذار و(25) حالة في شهر نيسان الماضي.
وأوضح مفتي الكرك الشيخ يوسف ابو حسين أن اكثر حالات الطلاق تتركزفي الفئة العمرية مابين( 18-40 عاما ) وأن اكثرها يتم في لواءي قصبة الكرك والاغوار الجنوبية, وأشار المفتي إلى أن العامل الاقتصادى يتسبب بمانسبته (60) بالمئة من حالات الطلاق ونسبة( 20) بالمئة تعود لخلافات حادة بين الازواج ونسبة( 20) بالمئة سببها التدخل السلبي لعائلة الزوج او الزوجة في حياتهما , وبين أن إحدى حالات الطلاق نتجت عن تداعيات مشاكل مايعرف ب(البورصات) فقد تعاظم الخلاف بين الزوجين وقد مضى على زواجهما حوالي (20) عاماً لأمور تتعلق بالانفاق على الاسرة .
وأشار المفتي إلى ما تقوم به الدائرة في مجال التوعية والتوجيه الديني وحماية الاسرة سواء بالاجابة على استفسارات المواطنين والتي بلغ مجموعها منذ بداية العام (477) استفساراً أو بما تعقده من محاضرات في المدارس والجامعات واماكن التجمعات الشبابية لافتاً إلى أن مدارس الاناث الاكثر اهتماماً بتلك المحاضرات . وحث المفتي الازواج على عدم التسرع في إلقاء يمين الطلاق وكظم الغيض ومحاولة حل الخلافات بالحسنى لما يسببه الطلاق وهو ابغض الحلال عندالله وشرعه لحل المشاكل المستعصية بين الزوجين لا لخلق مشاكل اكثر عمقا تؤثر في بنية المجتمع وتؤدي لتفكك الاسر واحباط الاطفال وتشردهم.
ودعا المفتي إلى إحكام التنسيق بين الدائرة ومكتب حماية الاسرة في الكرك لما في ذلك من فائدة في مجال الحد من حالات العنف الاسري في المحافظة

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  




 


استحدثت وزارة التربية والتعليم خدمة الخط الساخن للابلاغ عن حالات الإساءة للطلبة للحد من مظاهر العنف المدرسي وتطوير قواعد السلوك وتعميمها على المدارس.
وقال وزير التربية الدكتور تيسير النعيمي لدى في اجتماع اللجنة التوجيهية العليا للحد من العنف ضد الأطفال في المدارس اليوم الاحد أن الوزارة طورت الدليل الوقائي لحماية الطلبة من العنف والإساءة بهدف رفع الكفاءة في التعامل مع الطلبة والحد من سلوك العنف في المدارس مشيراً إلى أنه تم توزيع الدليل على المدارس وتدريب المرشدين التربويين والإدارات المدرسية والمعلمين عليه.
من جهتها عرضت رئيس اللجنة الفنية للحملة الوطنية "معاً... نحو بيئة مدرسية آمنة" الدكتورة هيفاء النجار إنجازات اللجنة المتمثلة بمراجعة تعليمات الانضباط الطلابي ومدونة السلوك وتطوير الميثاق الأخلاقي للمدارس والدليل التدريبي حول الأساليب البديلة في توجيه وتعديل سلوك الطلبة.
وتم خلال الاجتماع عرض انجازات لجنة المتابعة والتقييم المنبثقة عن الحملة قدمتها رئيستها الدكتورة ضحى الحديدي، ومنها تطوير أداة مسحية لقياس درجة استخدام العنف في توجيه سلوك الطلبة في المدارس، وتطوير أداة المسح الطلابي الشهري وتحديد عينة المسح الشامل، إضافة إلى تطوير إجراءات تعبئة الإستبانة إلكترونياً من قبل الطلبة.
أما مديرة برامج تنمية الطفولة والحماية في منظمة الامم المتحدة للتربية والثقافة والعلوم "اليونيسيف" مها الحمصي فعرضت الميزانية المتوقعة للحملة التي تشمل دعم نشاطات الترويج للبرنامج في وزارة التربية والتعليم وبرنامج المتابعة والتقييم إضافة إلى النشاطات التشغيلية والإدارية للحملة.

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  


 
أعلن مصدر في وزارة الزراعة عن وجود 15 رأساً من الاغنام مصابة بمرض "اللسان الازرق" المعدي للثروة الحيوانية في محافظة المفرق.
ويتطلب المرض قيام الجهات المعنية بإجراء مسح وبائي في المحافظة واتخاذ تدابير تتلاءم والمشكلة لافتاً إلى أن حالات الاصابات تم اكتشافها خلال الجولات الميدانية العلاجية التي تنفذها كوادر الزراعة في تلك المناطق.
وبحسب المصدر الذي فضل عدم الكشف عن اسمه فإن زارعة المفرق ليس لديها القدرة الفنية والعلاجية للتعامل مع هذه المعضلة.
ولفت إلى تباطوء وزارة الزراعة في مكافحة هذا المرض بهذه المناطق الأمر الذي سيؤدي إلى انعكسات سلبية على الإنتاج الحيواني والمزارعين في المفرق .
وتطرق إلى الاجراءات التي تتخذها زراعة المفرق في هذه المناطق والتي تتمثل برش أماكن تواجد الثروة الحيوانية بالمبيدات الحشرية وعزل الاغنام المشتبه بها عن السليمة كيلا يتأثر القطيع كاملاً.
وقال المصدر  أن المرض فيروسي ينتقل إلى القطيع في حال عدم عزل الرؤوس المريضة مشيراً إلى أن أعراضه تظهر على شكل ارتفاع درجة حرارة الماشية المصابة وعدم قدرتها على تناول الأعلاف إلى جانب الارهاق التام للمصابة.

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  



أصيبت سائحة إيطالية اليوم الاحد بجروح ورضوض نتيجة سقوطها عن مرتفع في منطقة آثار جرش نقلت على إثره إلى مستشفى جرش الحكومي وحالتها العامة متوسطة حسب المديرية العامة للدفاع المدني.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ما شاء الله عليكي يا باريسيا 

اخبار من الاخر 

 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





السلام عليكم ورحمة لله وبركاته:. 


 
أصيب ثلاثة أشخاص بتسمم غذائي في منطقة الصريح ، حيث قامت فرق الإسعاف في مركز دفاع مدني بني عبيد بتقديم الإسعافات الأولية اللازمة للمصابين ونقلهم إلى مستشفى الأمير راشد العسكري وحالتهم العامة متوسطة .
كما أصيب (9) أشخاص آخرين بجروح ورضوض في أنحاء مختلفة من الجسم إثر وقوع ثلاثة حوادث سير منفصلة وقعت في محافظة اربد حيث أصيب أربعة أشخاص إثر تدهور مركبة فــي منطقـة الصريـح ، وأصيب أربعة أشخاص آخرين إثر تصادم مركبتين فــي منطقـة صمد ، فيما أصيبت طفلة تبلغ من العمر 4 سنوات إثر دهسها من قبل مركبة في منطقة كفر أسد ، حيث قامت فرق الإنقاذ في مديرية دفاع مدني اربد بتقديم الإسعافات الأولية اللازمة ونقلهم إلى المستشفيات لتلقي العلاج .

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  


على الرغم من الحملات التي تشنها المؤسسة العامة للغذاء والدواء من أجل منع بيع المنشطات الجنسية المحظورة وغير الحاصلة على ترخيص من قبل المؤسسة إلا أنه ما تزال بعض البسطات تبيع هذه المنتجات .
وقامت المؤسسة بمصادرة مادة زيت الخرتيت من الأسواق والتي تستخدم كمنشط جنسي للذكور وتستخرج من وحيد القرن وتباع في محلات العطارة والبسطات والأكشاك ومحلات بيع المستحضرات العشبية إلا أنها أثبتت فيما بعد أن لها أضراراً جانبية على صحة الإنسان .
ولكن في وسط المدينة حيث تكثر البسطات والأكشاك وبسبب ضعف الرقابة فما تزال الكثير منها تتاجر بهذه المادة الضارة وفي وضح النهار حيث تعرضها على البسطة أمام أعين المارة والمتسوقين.
وبين رئيس قسم التفتيش في المؤسسة العامة للغذاء والدواء الدكتور تحسين العبادي أن المؤسسة قامت ومنذ بداية العام الحالي ولغاية نهاية نيسان الماضي بالتفتيش على 78 محل عطارة وبيع مستحضرات عشبية تم إغلاق 50 منها وتحويل اصحابها للنائب العام بسبب بيعها مواد ممنوعة وغير مجازة مثل مادة الخرتيت .
كما أشار العبادي إلى أن المؤسسة العامة تقوم بحملات من وقت لآخر للتفتيش على أصحاب محلات العطارة والأكشاك والبسطات من أجل ضمان عدم بيعها مواد مخالفة أو غير مجازة .
وبين أن هناك كثيراً من المحلات التي تبيع مواد الخرتيت وغيرها سواء في قاع المدينة أو مناطق أخرى , لكن كوادر المؤسسة وبالتعاون مع الجهات المختصة تقوم بالحملات المفاجأة عليهم ومن الصعب السيطرة عليهم دفعة واحده .
وبين العبادي أن مادة الخرتيت تحديداً والتي مازالت تباع في الأسواق رغم حظرها لم تكن مجازة بالأصل ولم تتقدم أي جهة للآن لإجازتها وأنها تدخل الأسواق الأردنية بطريقة غير مشروعة كما أكد أنها تحتوي على مواد غير معروفة قد تسبب الضرر لمستخدميها .
ودعا العبادي المواطنين إلى عدم شراء أي مستحضرات وخلطات من محال وبسطات غير مرخصة أو مجازة من قبل المؤسسة مشيراً إلى أن شراء المواطنين من هذه البسطات لبعض المستحضرات هو الذي يشجعهم على الاستمرار في بيعها .

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  



من المتوقع أن تتم مناقشة مسودة مشروع قانون عكفت على إعداده إدارة مراكز الإصلاح والتأهيل بحسب مديرها العقيد شريف العمري، تتناول منح إجازات للسجناء والإفراج عن بعضهم لشيخوخةٍ أو لمرضٍ مزمن والتخفيف من أعداد النزلاء بالمراكز وزيادة الإفراجات. 

وجاء في مسودة مشروع القانون بندا يتعلق بـ "إفراج الشيخوخة" بشرط أن يكون النزيل قد تجاوز ألـ 70 من عمره حتى يفرج عنه، والإفراج أيضا عن النزلاء المصابين بأمراض مستعصية والتي يستحال الشفاء منها (كالسرطان) وغيرها كما وحدد شروط ذلك الإفراج. 

وتنص المسودة على تأجيل العقوبة بالنسبة لأحد الزوجين إذا ما تزامن توقيفهما أو الحكم عليهما في إحدى القضايا وكانا بمراكز الإصلاح، ليتمكن أحدهما من رعاية الأسرة. 

وتناولت المسودة أيضا منح "إجازات للنزلاء" بشرط أن يكون النزيل حسن السيرة والسلوك حتى يمنح الإجازة إلى جانب شروط أخرى، كما أن النزيل بمقتضى المسودة إذا ما تم إقرارها سيمنح إجازة لمدة 3 أيام لحضور بيت عزاء أحد المقربين منه (كالأب، الأم، الإبن، الزوجة، الأخ، والأخت). 

كما نصت على منح النزلاء المتزوجين إجازة شهرية مدتها يومان شهريا للقاء أسرهم، ومن المحتمل إغلاق البند المتعلق بالخلوة الشرعية الذي لم يلقَ قبول النزلاء لمفاهيم اجتماعية خاطئة بالنسبة لهم.  

ومن المتوقع استحداث عقوبات بديلة للنزلاء كإرغامهم على (أعمال اجتماعية تطوعية، وأعمال النظافة) أو وضعهم تحت الرقابة الشرطية بأمر من قاضي التنفيذ، بحسب ما ارتأت إدارة مراكز الإصلاح والتأهيل في مسودة القانون إذا ما تم إقراره.   

ويؤكد العقيد العمري أن "السجن ليس علاجا لكل شيء، والأصل هو إخلاء السبيل بالكفالة في مختلف القضايا وتحديدا الجنحوية، حيث يعتبر التوقيف استثناء". 

لذلك فإن القانون المقترح يتضمن الإفراج عن النزلاء في عدة حالات، منها "الإفراج الشرطي" الذي يسمح لإدارة السجن بالإفراج عن النزيل إذا كان حسن السيرة والسلوك بعد أن يأخذ جزءا من العقوبة، كما لا بد أن يحقق مجموعة من الشروط أثناء مدة عقوبته حتى يفرج عنه، وأحال المشروع أمر الإفراج في هذه الحالة إلى لجنة متخصصة بالإفراج عن النزلاء والتي تدرس ملف النزيل وتتثبت من تحقق الشروط.    

كما سيجري تخصيص قاضٍ لتنفيذ العقوبة يكون متواجدا في كافة محاكم المملكة للإشراف على تنفيذ عقوبة النزلاء داخل السجن، وطالبت مسودة القانون توسيع مظلة اللجنة العليا لمراكز الإصلاح والتأهيل التي يرأسها وزير الداخلية لتضم أمين عام وزارة الثقافة.
ومن المتوقع أن تناقش المسودة ما بين وزارتي الداخلية والعدل قبل رفعها إلى ديوان التشريع والرأي والسير بمراحلها الدستورية، ومن شأن مشروع القانون أن يخفف من عدد نزلاء مراكز الإصلاح ويساعد على عملية التصنيف وتشجيع حسن السير والسلوك للنزلاء وحماية أسرهم من الفقر بتوفير أعلى درجات الرعاية ذلك.

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  



 
أصيب ثلاثة أشخاص بتسمم غذائي في منطقة الصريح ، حيث قامت فرق الإسعاف في مركز دفاع مدني بني عبيد بتقديم الإسعافات الأولية اللازمة للمصابين ونقلهم إلى مستشفى الأمير راشد العسكري وحالتهم العامة متوسطة .
كما أصيب (9) أشخاص آخرين بجروح ورضوض في أنحاء مختلفة من الجسم إثر وقوع ثلاثة حوادث سير منفصلة وقعت في محافظة اربد حيث أصيب أربعة أشخاص إثر تدهور مركبة فــي منطقـة الصريـح ، وأصيب أربعة أشخاص آخرين إثر تصادم مركبتين فــي منطقـة صمد ، فيما أصيبت طفلة تبلغ من العمر 4 سنوات إثر دهسها من قبل مركبة في منطقة كفر أسد ، حيث قامت فرق الإنقاذ في مديرية دفاع مدني اربد بتقديم الإسعافات الأولية اللازمة ونقلهم إلى المستشفيات لتلقي العلاج .

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





يتهدد الخطر حياة المواطن عبدالناصرفرحان التميمي وزوجته وبناته الخمس وجميعهن على مقاعد المدرسة بعد التصدعات الخطيرة التي ظهرت في منزله في حي المرج بمدينة الكرك فأصبح آيلاً للسقوط لأدنى سبب.
يقول التميمي" وقد استنفذت كل مدخراتي ومدخرات زوجتي وتحمل راتبي المحدود فيضاً من اقساط الديون البنكية لبناء بيت العمر وبكفلة ناهزت 30 الف دينار لا املك القدرة على استئجار مسكن للنجاة بأسرتي من موت يتهددنا في اية لحظة ", فيما تقول زوجته "لخطورة الحالة اتناوب انا وزوجي السهر ليلا وحتى طلوع الفجر خشية وقوع المحذور ." وأناشد الحكومة النظر في حالتنا" .
وأضاف التميمي أن حالة منزلي هي الابرز بين حالات عدد من المنازل المجاورة حيث سبق وقدم اصحاب المنازل المتضررة وعددها 19 منزلاً شكوى جماعية  لمحافظ الكرك لكن هذه المطالبة الجماعية توقفت بعد أن فقد المشكتون -حسب تقديرالتميمي- أي امل بالمساعدة لتبدو مطالباته بالمساعدة كون منزله الاكثر تضرراً وفق قوله وكأنها شأن شخصي .
وأضاف أن المهندسين المعماريين واللجان الفنية التي شكلها المحافظ وزارت الموقع القريب من مبنى دار محافظة الكرك قدرت أن الخلل ناتج عن الهزة الارضية التي أصابت المنطقة بتاريخ يوم الجمعة الموافق 9/2/2007 مستدلين على ذلك من وجود شرخ طولي في الارض مع هروب واضح للتربة اثر بشكل متفاوت على المنازل المحاذية لذلك الشرخ . 
وأضاف لم أحظ رغم مطالباتي المتكررة ومنذ العام2007 بأية مساعدة وكل ماتم هو تحويلي من قبل محافظ الكرك إلى مديرية التنميمة الاجتماعية في الكرك ولم تقدم لي بدورها شيئاً بحجة انني موظف علماً بأنني لا أتقاضى من راتبي الذي لايزيد عن 400 دينار وهي كل مواردي سوى مبلغ ضئيل بسبب الحسومات الواقعة عليه والتي تحملتها لبناء المنزل ما يجعلني استصرخ المسؤولين طالباً النجدة والعون لإنقاذ حياة أسرتي من موت محقق خاصة وأن ما لحق بمنزلي من ضرر ناتج عن عامل طبيعي وخطر تداعية وارد لادنى سبب وفق تقديرات المهندسين والفنيين المعماريين .
مساعد محافظ الكرك لشؤون التنمية رسمي القيسي قال : أن تحويل صاحب العلاقة إلى مديرية التنمية الاجتماعية في الكرك هو كل مايمكن عمله للمواطن صاحب العلاقة وتبين أن ماتقدمه المديرية من مساعدات للحالات الطارئة لاينطبق عليه , كما تمت الكتابة بخصوص قضيته إلى مختلف الجهات ذات العلاقة .

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  






نفذت متصرفية لواء ماركا خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية حملة واسعة على مقاهي الإنترنت التي تسمح باستخدام المواقع الإباحية، خصوصا للشبان المراهقين وطلاب المدارس، وذلك بعد أن وصلت شكوى بهذا الخصوص للمتصرفية.
وقال متصرف لواء ماركا نعيم الشرمان لـ"السبيل" إنه بتوجيهات من محافظ العاصمة سعد الوادي المناصير تم تشكيل لجنة مكونة من كافة الأجهزة الأمنية وممثلين عن أمانة عمان الكبرى في مناطق عمان الأربعة، وهي بسمان وماركا والنصر وطارق، والقيام بحملة واسعة على المقاهي المذكورة أسفرت عن إغلاق 90 في المئة من هذه المحلات.
وبيّن الشرمان أنه لا يسمح لهذه المقاهي بالعودة إلى ممارسة نشاطها إلا بعد مراجعة شركة الاتصالات لحجب المواقع الإباحية.
وقال إن 36 مقهى انترنت أغلقت، والعمل جار على إغلاق المقاهي الأخرى.
وقال الشرمان إن مثل هذه الحملة مستمرة، خصوصا أن مثل هذه الظاهرة أصبحت خطيرة جدا، نظرا إلى أن نسبة كبيرة من طلاب المدارس يتغيبون عن مدارسهم ويذهبون إلى مثل هذه المحلات.
وقال الشرمان إن المتصرفية دأبت على عقد اجتماعات دورية لرؤساء المراكز الأمنية، وذلك لبحث ومناقشة الواقع الأمني. وبتوجيهات محافظ العاصمة سعد الوادي المناصير، تم إرسال دوريات شرطة قرب مدارس البنات، وذلك لورود شكاوى بهذا الخصوص من قبل مديرات المدارس، علما أن وزارة التربية والتعليم أصدرت تعميما بهذا الخصوص للتنسيق مع الحكام الإداريين حول هذه القضية.
على صعيد منفصل، قال الشرمان إنه بناء على ملاحظات المركز الوطني لحقوق الإنسان تم الإفراج عن عدد كبير من الموقوفين إدارياً، خصوصا الذين لا يشكلون خطورة على أمن المجتمع، ممن أمضوا نصف مدة محكوميتهم، كما تم رفع رقابة الشرطة عن عدد آخر من الأشخاص

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  



 
أسبوع ثان يمضي على فقدان الطفل ورد ربابعة_ 5 سنوات _عن منزل ذويه في بلدة جديتا وعدم عودته إليه من مهمة اعتيادية دأب الطفل على تنفيذها لشراء وجبة الافطار لامه وشقيقه الاصغر عبيدة ، والذي لا يزال غيابه يستحوذ على اهتمامات الرأي العام في مختلف المواقع والاماكن من خلال التساؤلات التي لا تجد غير الاشاعات في الاجابة عليها ، فتارة تتردد هنا او هناك اشاعة حول مشاهدة الطفل في مكان ما بالعاصمة عمان وتارة في جرش وأخرى في المفرق وجميعها تحظى باهتمام ومتابعة أجهزة الشرطة رغم عدم صحتها ، كون أعمال البحث والتحري لم ولن تتوقف عن الطفل المفقود من قبل الشرطة التي عممت اوصاف الطفل وصورته على جميع المراكز والدوريات الشرطية في المملكة فضلاً عن تعميم صوره من خلال المتضامنين مع ذويه من مختلف مناطق المملكة.

فيما نفذت مديرية شرطة غرب اربد امس حملة واسعة بقيادة قائد أمن اقليم الشمال لمتابعة البحث عن الطفل ضمن حملات دورية لمديريات الشرطة وشملت البحث عن مطلوبين أمنياً من خلال عشرات الدوريات المتحركة التي بلغت نحو 60 دورية ، والتي استقدمت من مديريات شرطة الاقليم وجابت مختلف مناطق عمل المديرية وتركز اغلبها في لواء الكورة وانتشر عدد منها في جديتا وفي مداخلها بقيادة عدد من كبار الضباط ، وبدأت من السادسة صباحا واستمرت حتى الرابعة عصراً ، على ما أفادت مصادر في المديرية.

وفي السياق ذاته علمت "الدستور" أن التحقيقات في ظروف اختفاء "ورد"توسعت لتشمل بشكل مركز ذوي الطفل وجيرانه واصحاب متاجر في الشارع الرئيس في جديتا والذي يشير بعض التجار ومنهم احمد مسعود الى مشاهدته"ورد" عابراً الشارع الرئيس باتجاه الغرب قبيل فقدانه ببضع دقائق.

واتخذت مديرية الامن العام تحوطا بشأن الحمض النووي وفصيلة الدم لوالدي الطفل كإجراء احترازي مستقبلي ، حيث أقر والد الطفل بأخذ فصيلة منه ومن زوجته أي والدة الطفل ، رافضاً رأي البعض بالبحث عن ولده من خلال العرافين ، مجدداً في الوقت ذاته امله بالله تعالى وتقديره للجهود الكبيرة لرجال الشرطة المتواصلة بحثاً عن ورد.

وكانت مديرية الامن العام نفذت ومن خلال الاستعانة بالكلاب البوليسية والطائرات العامودية حملات تفتيش متكررة وواسعة في البلدة ومحيطها واوديتها واجزاء من غابات مجاورة بحثاً عن الطفل المفقود امتدت إلى نحو 5كم من أطراف البلدة وفتشت كذلك آبار جمع المياه وكهوفاً ومبان قديمة ومهجورة ومنازل مجاورة لمنزل الطفل وللشارع الذي اختفى فيه الطفل والذي يرجح عدم اختفاء الطفل منه كونه يعج بالمواطنين ساعة الاختفاء ، ولاحظت ذلك "الدستور" من خلال جولات متحركة نفذتها في الشارع ولاكثر من مرة حيث ذروة تسوق المواطنين وخروجهم الى الشارع ، بينما يعتقد بعض المواطنين أن الطفل اختفى في شارع اخر عبره عن قصد أو استدرج إليه ، ونفذ ابناء البلدة وبخاصة المجاورين لمنزل "ورد" تفتيشاً متكرراً لمنازلهم ولحدائقهم المنزلية ولخزانات المياه فيها.

في هذه الاثناء طالب مواطنون ومتابعون لفقدان الطفل والذي تحول فقدانه إلى قضية رأي عام بإعداد برنامج تلفزيوني خاص عن الطفل يعرض من خلاله صور الطفل وذويه لزيادة تعميم صوره بين المواطنين الذين لم يشاهدوها من خلال المتابعات الصحافية ، فيما طالب اخرون بإخضاع والدي الطفل لجلسات طبية تحول دون تزايد مضاعفات التوتر والقلق عليهما.

وتستطيع "الدستور" أن تؤكد من خلال متابعاتها اليومية لفقدان الطفل "ورد" بأن عمليات التحري عن مصير الطفل وظروف فقدانه أخذت منحى لوجستياً جديداً يتولى متابعته أفراد من ذوي الخبرات والكفاءات العالية في التحري والبحث اللوجستي الاستخباري ، الى جانب الاستمرار في حملات التفتيش ، انطلاقا من الاهتمام الرسمي الكبير بفقدان الطفل وكشف لغز فقدانه والذي يقابل بالتقدير من قبل ذوي الطفل وابناء بلدته جديتا.

وأثار اختفاء الطفل مخاوف بين اطفال البلدة واولياء الامور حيث روى بعضهم "للدستور" أن الاطفال الصغار في عمر ورد أصبحوا رافضين للخروج إلى الشارع وشراء مأكولات خاصة بالاطفال بعد حادثة اختفاء "ورد" ، فيما نشرت شرطة غرب اربد دورية متحركة في البلدة.

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  


تعرض مدير مدرسة النصر الاساسية للبنين التابعة لمديرية التربية والتعليم لمنطقة عمان الرابعة الى اعتداء بالضرب من قبل مجهولين اثناء توجهه اليوم الاثنين الى المدرسة نقل على اثره الى مستشفى البشير لتلقي العلاج اللازم.

واطمأن وزير التربية والتعليم الدكتور تيسير النعيمي خلال زيارته الى المستشفى على الحالة الصحية لمدير المدرسة واستمع من الاطباء الى شرح عن حالته الصحية حيث اكدوا انه يعاني من كسور باليدين واصابات بالغة في الوجه مما يتطلب بقاؤه في المستشفى لتلقي العلاج اللازم والتاكد من سلامته.

واشار النعيمي الى انه تم ابلاغ الاجهزة الامنية المختصة للوقوف على ملابسات الاعتداء داعيا جميع شرائح المجتمع الى تقدير الدور الذي تقوم به الكوادر الادارية والتدريسية والرسالة السامية التي تؤديها في مختلف مناطق المملكة

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  



 
طالب مز ارعون في محافظة الكرك إعلان المحافظة منطقة جفاف لسوء الموسم الزراعي الحالي نتيجة تردي الموسم المطري وعدم كفايته لنمو المحاصيل الحقلية والمراعي داعين الجهات المعنية لتشكيل لجان لحصر الأضرار التي لحقت بهم جراء ذلك لتعويضهم ليتمكنوا من الوفاء بالالتزامات المالية المترتبة عليهم .
وطالب مزارعون أيضا تفعيل صندوق المخاطر الزراعية ليشمل كافة الزراعات خاصة الزراعات الحقلية والشجرية وإعادة النظر في آليات توزيع دعم المحاصيل الحقلية والبالغ قيمتها مليونا و200 ألف دينار ليصل إلى مستحقيه لتحقيق الفائدة المرجوة منه .
وناشدوا الحكومة في اجتماع عقد في مديرية زراعة الكرك بحضور نائب محافظ الكرك ومدير الزراعة بوضع سياسة ثابتة فيما يتعلق بتوزيع دعم الأعلاف إضافة للتوسع في إنشاء المراعي وإقامة السدود والحفائر المائية واستغلال المياه العادمة المعالجة في الزراعات العفلية لمساعدتهم على توفير الاعلاف الخضراء نظرا لارتفاع اسعار الاعلاف الجاهزة وعدم ثبات اسعارها هذا بالإضافة الى المطالبة بتوفير مختبر بيطري مركزي وعيادات بيطرية متنقلة ورفدها بالكوادر البيطرية من اطباء وممرضين مؤهلين لسد النقص الحاصل حاليا .
واشاروا الى اهمية زيادة مخصصات الطرق الزراعية وتطوير الخدمات الزراعية والارشادية التي تقدمها المديرية لهم وتوفير الاليات والمعدات اللازمه لتقديم الخدمات الزراعية للمزارعين كما طالبوا بزيادة مساحة الزراعية المشمولة بالمشروعات الزراعية التي تنفذها المديرية حاليا ومنها مشروع زراعات اللوز الحلو الورمان والفسق الحلبي والعنب ومشروع الحصاد المائي.
- وشدد المزارعون على ضرورة وضع استراتيجيات بعيدة المدى للقضاء على الآفات الزراعية كافتي دودة الزراع والتدرن البكتيري الذي يصيب اشجار الزيتون للقضاء عليها جذريا خاصة وان هذه الافات اصبحت مستوطنة في المحافظة على مدى السنوات الماضية وتلحق ضرارا كبيرة بحقول المزارعين ولم تعد المعالجات الانية تجدي نفعا واشار نائب محافظ الكرك عبد الكريم الوراجفه الى الاهتمام الملكي للنهوض بقطاع الزراعة لتحقيق الامن الغذائي الوطني وتوفر فرص العمل مؤكدا اهمية تنسيق الجهود ووضع اولويات مشروعات المرحلة الحالية والمقبلة لتحقيق الاستراتيجية الوطنية للتنمية الزراعية 
من جانبه عرض مدير زراعة الكرك المهندس اكثم المدانات لابرز المشاريع الزراعية المنفذة حاليا في المحافظة والاخرى قيد التنفيذ ومنها مشاريع الحصاد المائي في المناطق الشرقية وتطوير المناطق الشفا غورية ودعم الثروة الحيوانية معلنا انه سيتم وضمن خطة العام الحالي اقامة بناء خاص بمديرية البيطرة بعد ان تم استملاك ما مساحته (10) دونمات لهذه الغاية واقامة بناء اخر لمديرية زراعة لواء المزار الجنوبي ورفد المديرية زراعة الكرك بحاجتها من الاطباء والممرضين البيطريين والمهندسين الزراعيين

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  



اضرب طلبة مدرسة الحرارة الاساسية المختلطة في قضاء صبحا (30 كلم شرقي مدينة المفرق ) امس عن الدراسة احتجاجا على تأخر بعض المعلمين عن الدوام الرسمي الى ما بعد العاشرة صباحا ما يحول دون جدوى العملية التعليمية وفقا لانظمة وتعلميات وزارة التربية والتعليم ويؤثر على تحصيلهم الدراسي .
وقال اولياء امور طلبة في المنطقة انهم منعوا ابناءهم من الذهاب الى المدرسة لعدم تلقيهم الحصص التدريسية .
ولفتوا الى  الرأي الى ان بعض المعلمين يحضرون الى المدرسة بعد الساعة العاشرة صباحا ، كما انهم لا يقومون باعطاء الحصص التدريسية لابنائهم الامر الذي انعكس سلبا على معطيات العملية التعليمية لابنائهم .
وطالبوا وزارة التربية والتعليم ايجاد حلول جذرية للمعضلة التي تواجه ابنائهم منذ سنوات مشيرين الى الشكاوى المتكررة لمديرية تربية اللواء والتي لم تفض الى نتيجة ايجابية على حد تعبيرهم .
وقال المختار عايد محمد السردية ان المعلمين لا يقومون بتدريس ابناء المنطقة بجدية مشيرا الى الشكاوى للمديرية والتي لم تدرسها وتتخذ اجراءات ادارية لالزام المعلمين بالدوام والتدريس على حد سواء ما اوجب ذوي الطلبة الى منع ابنائهم من التوجه للمدرسة .
وبحسب مدير المدرسة مرزوق الطعان فان خلافا بين اهالي الطلبة وعدد من المعلمين لتأخرهم دائما عن الدوام الرسمي ادى الى منع ذوى الطلبة من الانتظام بالدراسة امس مشيرا الى انه تم معاقبة الذين يتأخرون عن الدوام من المعلمين وبشكل مستمر واعطائهم تنبيها ورفع القرار لمديرية التربية لاقراره كيلا يتكرر تاخرهم عن الدوام مؤكدا في ذات الوقت ان العديد منهم لم يلتزم بالدوام رغم العقوبة ما يتطلب اتخاذ اجراءات من الوزراة تتلائم وحجم المعضلة .
واقر مدير تربية لواء البادية الشمالية الشرقية امين شديفات بأضراب طلبة المدرسة  اليوم  امس وعدم التحاقهم بالدوام لاسباب تتعلق باحتجاجات على بعض المعلمين مشيرا الى ان الحالة اضطرت مسؤولي اللواء الى الاجتماع مع الهيئات الاختيارية والاهالي في المنطقة لاعادة ابنائهم الى المدرسة متوقعا ان ينتظم الطلبة بالدوام  اليوم الثلاثاء .
وقال شديفات انه من الصعوبة بمكان اجراء تنقلات بين المعلمين في هذه الفترة لقرب انتهاء الفصل الدراسية لافتا الى انه سيتم دراسة مطالب الطلبة وذويهم واتخاذ الاجراءات الادارية واجبة الاتباع حيالها بما يفيد العملية التدريسية ورفع مستوى الطلبة التعليمي . يذكر ان عدد طلبة المدرسة يبلغ (41) طالبا منهم (16) طالبة .

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  




تدخلت العناية الالهية قبل يومين عندما هاجم ديك طفل عمره سنة ونصف السنة وصفه سكان الحي بالديك المفترس . وقد اصيب الطفل عبدالرحمن م.م.ه بجروح خطيرة طالت انحاء جسمه و عينه اليسرى ما زالت ... 

*تدمع لغاية الان وقد تم نقل الطفل الى مستشفى الاميرة راية في دير ابي سعيد وحالته العامة متوسطة .* 

*ومن الملاحظ ان ما حدث للطفل عبدالرحمن يعتبر وخيمة لما تعرض له من تعذيب من هذا الديك لفترة لا تقل عن ربع ساعة عندما شاهده احد المارة وقد اقدم احد اقارب الطفل على اطلاق النار على الديك في حالة من الهستيريا وارداه قتيلا.* 
***{وين امه هاد اربع ساعات الديك بينهش بابنها ؟!}*
والله في امهات اهمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال وفي يوم من الايام اذا غفل عنها دقيقه شكت منه

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  






 
 
اوقف حكم نهائي كأس الاردن لكرة اليد المباراة التي جمعت فريقي الاهلي والسلط في صالة قصر الرياضة بمدينة الحسين للشباب اليوم الاثنين بسبب الشغب الذي اجتاح المدرجات ووصل الى ارض الملعب.

*وجاء الشغب عندما احتسب الحكم ضربة جزاء للاهلي في الثانية الاخيرة من المباراة وكانت النتيجة تشير الى التعادل 30/30 ورغم محاولات اتحاد كرة اليد استئناف المباراة الا ان حالة الفوضى ادت الى اعلان الحكم عدم استكمال المباراة.*

*وسيبحث اتحاد كرة اليد غداً الاحداث التي رافقت المباراة واتخاذ القرار المناسب.*

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





علمت مصادر أخبار البلد أن إدارة مدرسة عكا للبنات في محافظة الزرقاء قد قامت بإغلاق المدرسة في نهاية الدوام الرسمي دون تفقد لقاعات الصفوف والتي كان متواجداً بها 5 طالبات تم إغلاق المدرسة عليهن .
صرخات الطالبات واستتجداتهن لم يسمعها سوى المجاورين بعد وقت طويل حيث حاولوا الاتصال بإدارة المدرسة ومعلماتها ولا حياة لمن تنادي فقاموا بإحضار سلم خشبي لتخليص الطالبات من معاناتهن حيث أنهن قد عشن برعب خلال ساعات احتجازهن داخل أسوار المدرسة .
بقي القول هل يعلم مدير تربية الزرقاء  زياد التميمي بما حصل وأين الحساب وأين العقاب يا وزارة التربية في الاهمال الواضح داخل المدرسة وخارجها .

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  




أكدت مصادر  في هيئة  تنظيم قطاع الكهرباء عن وجود توجهات جادة لدى هيئة  تنظيم قطاع الكهرباء لاستخدام تقنيات حديثة في عملية  جباية أثمان الكهرباء إلكترونياً من خلال استخدام  البطاقات المدفوعة مسبقاً، على أرقام حسابات سرية  للمتعاملين بها.
 وبينت المصادر  أن تنفيذ هذه الخدمة  يحتاج إلى كلفة استثمارية عالية حيث أنه سيتم استبدال عدادات الكهرباء الحالية بأخرى إلكترونية  يصاحبها سن  تشريعات لتطبيق هذه الخدمة. وأضافت أنه في حال تم تطبيق هذه  الخدمة فإن شركة  الكهرباء ستوفر على المواطنين أعباء مراجعة الشركة ودفع الفواتير وأمور أخرى كثيرة ناهيك عن التخفيف من  نسبة الاعتداءات على الشبكات الكهربائية.
 وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن هذه الخدمة مستخدمة في  تونس  واليمن ودول أجنبية كثيرة. وفي سياق متصل يذكر أن شركة توزيع الكهرباء قامت  خلال الشهر الماضي بتركيب عدد من ساعات كهربائية  الكترونية في منطقة دير علا ضمن مشروع تسعى من خلاله شركة توزيع الكهرباء لمراقبة الاوضاع  والسيطرة على  السرقات ، حيث تشير الدراسات إلى أن نسبة الفاقد من  الكهرباء لعام 2008 في لواء الشونة الجنوبية بلغت  24%، ومقدار الفاقد كطاقة 49 مليون كيلو واط لكل  ساعة، أي بقيمة 42 مليون دينار.

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



قفز الطلب على المحروقات من قبل المحطات أمس الاثنين مرتفعا بنسبة 200% ليبلغ اجمالي الطلبيات حوالي 20 ألف طن مقابل حجم طلب معتاد يبلغ من 5-7 الاف طن بسبب توقعات بتعديل أسعار المشتقات النفطية بعد غد الخميس على ارتفاع . وفق مصادر مطلعة فإن المؤشرات حسب الاسعار العالمية للنفط والمشتقات النفطية ترجح رفع أسعار المشتقات النفطية بنسب تتراوح من 5-7% . من جهته قال نقيب أصحاب محطات المحروقات وموزعي الغاز فهد الفايز أن المحطات رفعت من حجم طلبياتها على المحروقات استجابة لارتفاع الطلب من قبل المواطنين والمستهلكين على مختلف أنواع المحروقات منذ يوم أمس الاثنين وسط توقعات باستمرار ارتفاع معدلات الطلب لحين اعلان التسعيرة الجديدة المتوقعة مساء الخميس القادم .
وأوضح أن المواطنين والكثير من القطاعات الصناعية تهافتوا على المحطات بغرض التزود بحاجتهم من المحروقات خلال الأيام القادمة تحسباً من مؤشرات ومعلومات تذهب باتجاه رفع أسعار المشتقات النفطية في التعديل القادم للتسعيرة ، مشيراً إلى أن ارتفاع الطلبيات المفاجئ والضغط على المصفاة قد تظهر آثاره خلال الايام الأولى من الاسبوع القادم لحين تلبية المصفاة لحجم الطلبيات غير الاعتيادية للمحطات .

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





قام رجال الدفاع المدني في الرصيفة ظهر أمس بإنقاذ طالب في مدرسة بمخيم حطين تسلق إلى الطابق الثالث من الخارج عبر الشبابيك وتعلق ولم يستطع النزول وأصبح مهدداً بالسقوط ، حيث قام مدير المدرسة سمير رمضان بالاتصال برجال الدفاع المدني الذين حضروا إلى المكان فوراً ، وبإشراف الملازم عماد صادق قام بإنزال حبل مع طوق نجاة من أعلى مبنى المدرسة وإنزاله ، حيث تم ربط الطالب بطوق النجاة وإنزاله إلى الارض . وقال الطالب عبد العزيز محمد مطير أنه تسلق من خارج البناء للطابق الثالث ولم يستطع النزول إلى أن تم حضور رجال الدفاع المدني وقاموا بإنقاذه . وتم الكشف على الطالب وحالته الصحية.

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





وقعت مشاجرة امس بين طلاب ومعلمي إحدى المدارس في منطقة سحاب إثر مباراة بكرة القدم بين فريقين يمثلان المعلمين والطلبة.
وحسب رواية طالب (كابتن الفريق) ، أن المعلمين بدأوا باعاقة وعرقلة اللاعبين حين تقدم فريق الطلاب باربعه اهداف ، مما حدا به إلى الطلب من الفريق الانسحاب ، مما دفع أحد المعلمين لضربه.وحسب رواية والد الطالب فان ابنه قدم شكوى رسمية لدى مركز امن سحاب بحق هذا المعلم الذي توارى عن الانظار.
وفي اتصال  مع مدير تربية عمان الثالثة علي المشاعلة ، حيث قال أنه تلقى اتصالاً هاتفياً من ولي امر طالب بعد تقديمه الشكوى ، مبيناً أنه ينتظر من المدرسة المذكورة تقريراً بهذه الحادثة حتى يتم تطبيق الانظمة والتعليمات المعمول بها في وزارة التربية والتعليم

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  




أقدم شاب يبلغ من العمر 30 عاماً على إطلاق النار على شقيقته 20 عاماً في بلدة نحلة في محافظة جرش ما أدى لاصابتها وتم نقلها إلى المستشفى ووصفت حالتها العامة بالحرجة.
وألقت الاجهزة الامنية القبض على الشاب وباشرت التحقيق معه لمعرفة ملابسات وظروف الحادثة.
{وكاالعاده راح يكون حجته قضية شرف وهاد مبرر لتخفيف العقوبه}

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  



باشر مدعي عام محكمة الجنايات الكبرى القاضي احمد العمري اجراءات التحقيق مع شقيقين "مشتكى عليهما" احدهما في العقد الثالث من عمره والاخر في العقد الخامس ، اقدما على قتل شقيقتهما (في العقد الرابع من عمرها) بواسطة طعنها عشرات الطعنات في مختلف انحاء جسمها اثر تغيبها عن منزل زوجها لعدة ساعات فقط.
وأسند المدعي العام للمشتكى عليهما تهمتي القتل العمد بالاشتراك طبقا لاحكام المادتين 328 ـ 1 76و عقوبات ، وجنحة حمل وحيازة أداة حادة.
وقرر المدعي العام توقيف المشتكى عليهما لمدة (15) يوما في مركز اصلاح وتأهيل البلقاء على ذمة التحقيق.
((بكره بيطلعوا ؛وبنفس الحجج المتكرره ))

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  


 


جرت مطاردة أمس بين دوريات الجمارك على طريق العقبة وبين مركبة يعتقد أنها تحتوي على مواد مهربة وكانت المطاردة قد أدت إلى تعرض تلك المركبة لحادث مروري أدى إلى إصابة أربعة مواطنين ووفاة آخر

( اسم الشخص المتوفى أحمد مهدي أبو رخية)

 أما المصابون فهم 

محمد عيسى خلف المعاني

أحمد حافظ الهباهبة

وليد فهد شويطر

مثقال أبو خنسة الفناطسة

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  



 
نفى مدير شرطة الكرك العقيد طاهر أبو درويش حدوث أي شغب أو اشتباكات مع قوات الأمن في منطقة فقوع على خلفية جريمة القتل التي حدثت قبل يومين مؤكدا أن قوات الأمن مسيطرة على الوضع في المنطقة ولم يحدث أي طارىء.

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  




يقع مستشفى الامير حمزة وكما اكد وزير الصحة الدكتور نايف الفايز تحت منظومة مستشفيات وزارة الصحة وانه مسشتفى مميز ومؤهل بالعديد من الكفاءات الادراية والطبية والتمريضية وان المستشفى يعمل بنظام خاص من اجل التميز بتقديم الخدمات والارتقاء بها.
الا ان اسئلة المواطنين مازالت تتواصل حول موضوع ال %20 التي تدفع للمستشفى على الفاتورة الاجمالية.
"وفي استفسار حول هذا الموضوع من مدير المسشتفى الدكتور سامي الدليمي الذي قال.. لم يتغير اي شيئ في الية الاستقبال مطلقا واننا مازلنا نعمل بذات الاسس اي ان كل شخص محول الى مستشفى الامير حمزة وهو مؤمن تغطى تكاليف علاجه مجانية وبالكامل ومن هو مؤمن وغير محول يدفع 20 % على الفاتورة الاجمالية والمؤمن من قدم بحالة طارئة الى المستشفى مغطى 100 % اذا اعتمدت حالة طارئة ليلا اونهارا من قبل مكتب التنسيق..واوضح ان جميع مؤمني شبكة الامان الاجتماعي اذا كان محولا هومغطى لايدفع وكذلك الحالات المحولة عن طريق التامين الصحي فيوجد مكتب تنسيق لها وهومن يقرر اعتماد الحالة الطارئة مشيرا الى ان المستشفى يستقبل من يحملون اعفاءات الديوان المكلفه اذا تم تحويلهم.
اما غير المؤمنين والحديث للدليمي فيقسمون الى قسمين الاردني الذي يحمل رقما وطنيا ويدفع الكلفة العادية اي يدفع لطبيب الاختصاص ثلاثة دنانير ونصف وهي الكشفية المعتمدة في المستشفى الاختصاصي وهي تقل عن القطاع الخاص بنسبة 60 الى 70 % اما غير الاردني فيدفع ماهوموجود بالنظام ولائحة اسعاره حيث تتراوح الكشفية مابين 8 دنانير الى 10 دنانير اما الاطفال من هو دون السادسة فهم مغطون بالكامل.
وعن الية التحويل يؤكد الدليمي ايضا ان المراكز الصحة المعتمدة والتي هي سبع مراكز ما زالت تحول بذات الالية وان ما طرأ على الموضوع هوضبط الية التحويل فقط والمراكز هي.. مركز صحي عمان ومركز صحي اللويبدة ومركز صحي ابونصير ومركز صحي صويلح ومركز صحي الهاشمي الشمالي ومركز صحي وادي السير وخارج العاصمة اي مستشفى لاتتوفر فيه الخدمة والاسرة والاختصاص قادر على التحويل. 
ويشير الدليمي ان الدخل العام لمسشتفى الامير حمزة في تزايد لانه تم ضبط النفقات العامة رغم ان الاسعار متدنية مشيرا الى ان الاسعار الان هي اسعار المستشفيات الحكومية مضافا عليها 15 % فقط.يشار الى ان الحكومة حددت ميزانية مستشفى الامير حمزة ب 22 مليون دينار للعام الحالي وهي موازنة كافية لتغطية احتياجات المستشفى بما فيها رواتب العاملين فيه.
جدير بالذكر ان اسعار الاقامة في المستشفى المعمول بها حاليا درجة اولى 14 دينارا درجة ثانية 8 دنانير درجة ثالثة 5 دنانير اما غرفة العناية الحثيثة فتبلغ 20 دينارا اما الكشفية فهي اخصائي العيادات الخارجية 3,50 مراجعة اخصائي العيادات الخارجية 1,5 كشفية الطوارئ 5,1.

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  



 
 أصدرت محكمة الجنايات الكبرى في جلستها اليوم الثلاثاء برئاسة القاضي الدكتور عوض أبو جراد وعضوية كل من القاضي أحمد عطون و القاضي فوزي النهار حكماً بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة لمدة عشر سنوات و ستة أشهر على متهم شاب بعد إدانته بهتك عرض شقيقته الطفلة التي لم تتجاوز ال 12 سنة .
و تتلخص القضية أن المتهم كان مع أخته على دوار إحدى المناطق و صادف مرور دورية شرطة و شاهدتهم في وضع مشبوه و سألت الطفلة و ردت لهم ما حصل و ألقي القبض عليه ، و تبين أنه أيضاً كان قد قام بنفس الفعل معها رغماً عنها قبل فترة . 
و نظراً لإسقاط الحق الشخصي عنه من قبل الأهل مما اعتبرته المحكمة من الأسباب المخففة التقديرية فقد قررت تخفيض الحكم إلى النصف ليصبح خمس سنوات و 3 أشهر و  الحكم قابل للتمييز .

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكوره باريسيا على الاخبار 

والله يعطيكي الف الف عافيه على المجهود اللي بتبذليه بتقديم الاخبار

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  



عثرت الأجهزة الأمنية مساء امس على لقيطة بمنطقة جبل الحسين في عمان وبحسب شهود عيان فإن اللقيطة تبلغ من العمر يوماً واحداً عثر عليها على درج عمارة قرب مدرسة الحسن للبنات حيث تم نقلها إلى مستشفى البشير وحالتها العامة جيدة وبحسب المساعد الإداري في مستشفى البشير الدكتور عوني حميد أن اللقطاء إذا كانوا بصحة جيدة يتم تسليمهم مباشرة إلى التنمية الاجتماعية.

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  



عثرت الأجهزة الأمنية عصر الاربعاء على جثة طفلة حديثة الولادة ملقاة في منطقة وادي حادي على طريق عيرا - السلط وقد لفت بقطعة قماش .. 

وتم الكشف على الجثة من قبل مدعي عام السلط القاضي عاكف الطويقات بحضور الطبيب الشرعي عزام حداد ، وتم نقل الجثة إلى المشرحة في مركز الطب الشرعي في السلط لبيان سبب الوفاة

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  



طالت الاعتقالات على ذمة التحقيق في قضية اختفاء الطفل " ورد الربابعة " في بلدة جديتا , شخصاً جديداً اليوم الأربعاء كان قد نفى رؤية الطفل يوم اختفائه في وقت استندت فيه الاجهزة الامنية إلى رواية طفل آخر زعم أنه شاهد " ورد " يدخل إلى محله مما تطلب اعتقاله والتحقيق معه جار الان . 
ووفق رواية مصادر في البلدة فإن الاعتقال طال احد أصحاب المحال التجارية التي اعتاد الطفل ارتيادها لشراء أغراض منزلية وأن ذات الشخص نفى في وقت سابق مشاهدته للطفل إلا أن رواية طفل من البلدة أثناء تصوير برنامج تلفزيوني عن الحادثة استدعت اعتقاله في ضوء محاولة الأجهزة الأمنية عدم إهمال أية معلومة متصلة بالقضية . 
وتباينت الرواية حول عدد الأشخاص المعتقلين على ذمة حادثة اختفاء الطفل التي دخلت يومها التاسع عشر ففي حين أكد محافظ اربد علي الفايز أن التحقيق في الوقت الراهن يجري مع أربعة أشخاص أحدهم اعتقل اليوم الاربعاء قالت مصادر أن عدد الخاضعين للاجراءات التحقيقية بلغ عشرة اشخاص . 
واستهجن الفايز على هامش لقائه اعضاء كتلة الاخاء النيابي تصريحات اعلامية أطلقتها والدة الطفل زعمت فيها ان ابنها " راح ضحية خلافات عائلية " لافتاً إلى أن الاجهزة التحقيقية للان لم تستطع التوصل إلى طبيعة او ماهية هذه الخلافات جراء عدم تعاون أسرة الطفل . 
ووفق الفايز فإن الجهد الأمني الآن منصب على جوانب استخباراتية في ضوء عدم تحقيق الطرق التقليدية أية نتيجة .

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله  الرحمن الرحيم  


 
أصيب الثلاثيني أكرم محمد كنعان بالإغماء وسط مركز امن أبو نصير وشفا بدران عندما أبلغ أن مديرية الشؤون القانونية والأموال العامة تطالبه بسداد مبلغ (69138) دينارا لقاء( نخوته وإنسانيته)/ دين لمستشفى على سيدة عراقية لا يعرفها أحرقت نفسها قبل ثلاث سنوات في العمارة التي يسكنها وقام بإسعافها إلى اقرب مستشفى .
وتفاصيل الحكاية كما رواها كنعان وبالوثائق أنه بتاريخ (10/ 9/ 2006 وعند الساعة (8) صباحا سمع صراخا يقول أمي تحترق انجدونا وركضت إلى مكان مصدر الصوت وكان قد سبقني إلى حيث المنزل المحترق (رجال الدفاع المدني والأمن) الذين اخذوا السيدة المحترقة وهي عراقية الجنسية إلى مستشفى الجامعة الأردنية ...الأقرب إلى منطقة أبو نصير وأخذت أنا طفلي السيدة وهما (ولد وبنت) وكانا منهارين وخائفين ويبكيان من هول منظر أمهما وهي تحترق أمامها .
وتابع كنعان: بعد ذلك أخذت الطفلين واستضفتهما بمنزل أختي الأرملة لان الواجب الإنساني يحتم على أي أردني أن يهب لنجدة غيره عندما يراه واقعا في مشكلة..وبعد تامين الطفلين لحقت بالإسعاف إلى حيث المستشفى الذي أسعفت إليه جارتنا وكانت في حالة خطرة جدا كما أبلغت من الإسعاف بالمستشفى .
وقال وعندما لحظني موظف الاستقبال أستفسرُ عن السيدة سألني إن كنت أعرفها وأجبته أنها جارتي وان أبناءها لدى اختي الأرملة الآن فطلب مني أن اتعرف عليها واخذ مني بطاقتي (الهوية الشخصية) وملء استمارة واخذ بياناتي من البطاقة على أساس أنها حالة قضائية (...) وانتهى الأمر عند هذا الحد.
و استرسل في السرد: بعد أسبوع من الحادثة حضر أقارب السيدة واخذوا الأولاد من بيت أختي ومن ثم سافرت أنا لأداء مناسك العمرة وانقطعت الصلات بهذه العائلة وخاصة بعد أن تركت العائلة المنزل الذي حدثت به حادثة الحريق وانقطعت أخبارها تماما .
وقال وبعد مرور ثلاث سنوات على الحادثة جاءني تبليغ من مركز امن أبو نصير من مستشفى الجامعة الأردنية يطلبني بسداد مبلغ (69138 دينارا) مقابل فزعتي وعملي الإنساني اتجاه السيدة العراقية (...) وقال ولما راجعت المحاسبة بالمستشفى فاجأني هول الكارثة بان علي أن ادفع جميع ذمم السيدة العراقية وهي حوالي ( 70) ألف دينار عن علاج ومدة إقامة ناهزت (8) اشهر توفيت بعدها علما أن العلاقات مع هذه العائلة انقطعت بعد أسبوع من حادثة الحريق .
وقال: لم تبلغني محاسبة المستشفى عن الذمم وتراكمها طيلة فترة وجود السيدة بالمستشفى(...) ولما سألت عن جثة السيدة ومصيرها بلغت أنها سلمت إلى مندوب السفارة العراقية بعمان / وذلك وفق وثائق رسمية ولم تقم سفارة بلدها بدفع قرش واحد عن كل تلك الإجراءات وبلغت من الدائرة المالية باني ملزم بالمبلغ وعلي التسديد أو السجن(...) وقال فاخترت السجن لان المبلغ لن يتوفر معي طيلة حياتي .
ويختم أكرم كنعان الذي ترك عمله ويسكن بالإيجار ولا يملك تامينا صحيا حكايته ويقول هذا هو ثمن الشهامة اتجاه أسرة عربية وجدت بالأردن الملاذ الآمن إن درت عليه الخراب والضرر والويل وبسببها سوف ادخل السجن واخسر بيتي وزوجة وطفلة عمرها عام (واحد) لذنب لم اقترفه (...) ويسأل كنعان هل هذا هو جزاء الإحسان ..؟؟ وفي اتصال متكرر مع السفارة العراقية بعمان للاستفسار عن استلام مندوب السفارة لجثمان العراقية (سهام مالك صادق الهوندي) رفضت الإجابة وقال الشخص الذي على الجهة الأخرى بأن ليس لديه صلاحيات بالإجابة ولا يعرف هذه المواطنة علما أنه وكما تشير الوثائق أن السفارة العراقية قد استلمت الجثمان ودفنته بمعرفتهم وفق ملف المريضة (رقم 1/712702) من جانبه أكد مدير عام المستشفى الجامعة الأردنية الدكتور عبد الكريم القضاة مطالبة المستشفى لـ(الكفيل) محمد كنعان مشيرا أنه تبرع حين نقل السيدة إلى المستشفى بأن يكفلها ووقع على موافقته لإدخالها للمستشفى.
وقال القضاة إن هناك نصا واضحا بالقانون لدى المستشفى يلزم الكفيل بالمسؤولية إلا في حال استبدل كفالته بأحد أقاربها غير إن الكفيل لم يفعل طيلة فترة وجود المريضة بالمستشفى (8) اشهر علما إن ابنتها الكبرى وأقاربها كانوا آنذاك موجودين بالبلد ويراجعون المستشفى.
وبين القضاة إن فاتورة الحساب والبالغة نحو (70) آلاف دينار يجب أن تسدد من قبل الكفيل لان هذه أموال عامة لا يجوز الإعفاء بها(...) ولا يوجد لدى المستشفى ومديره العام أو إدارة الجامعة صلاحيات بالإعفاء من هذه الأموال إلا بقرار من مجلس الوزراء صاحب الأهلية بذلك.
وقال إن تسليم جثمان السيدة إلى مندوب السفارة العراقية هو إجراء أخلاقي حيث لا يجوز حجز الجثمان لأكثر من يومين رغم إن السفارة لم تعترف بالمبلغ أو توافق على دفعه ... رغم مطالبتنا لها بالتسديد.
وأوضح القضاة أن الدائرة المالية في المستشفى ستبقى تطالب السفارة العراقية والكفيل بالمبلغ بالطرق الودية والقضائية لحين تحصيل المبلغ وإيداعه خزينة الأموال العامة / الأميرية .

----------


## تحية عسكريه

البابا من بيت لحم: الجدران ليست دائمة ويمكن أن تسقط 
أكد بابا الفاتيكان بنيديكت السادس عشر الأربعاء وهو يقف أمام جدار الفصل في بيت لحم أن "الجدران يمكن أن تسقط". كما جال الحبر الأعظم داخل مخيم عايدة للاجئين الفلسطينيين ووقف على حجم معاناة سكانه.

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  



بناء على طلب الادعاء العام قام خبراء الطب الشرعي بتشريح جثة شاب عمره 19 عاماً وجد ميتاً في منزل ذويه ، وبدأت الجهات المختصة التحقيق لمعرفة ظروف وملابسات وفاة الشاب.

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  



توفي الشاب ع .ع أمس إثر سقوطه من فوق سلالم مبنى كلية الهندسة في الجامعة الهاشمية.
الشاب الذي يدرس في جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية حضر إلى الجامعة للمشاركة في حفل مناقشة مشروع تخرج زميل له يدرس في الجامعة الهاشمية.
وأثناء جلوسه في الطابق الثالث في كلية الهندسة سقط إلى البهو المحاذي لسلم الدرج، وأدى ذلك إلى إصابته بنزيف داخلي وجرح قطعي بالرأس نقل على إثرها إلى مستشفى الزرقاء الحكومي إلا أنه فارق الحياة هناك. 
{أن لله وأن اليه راجعون}

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  




تفاجأت مجموعة من طلبة قسم الهندسة المدنية في الجامعة الأردنية صباح أمس بمنع نحو 14 من أفراد الأمن الجامعي إقامتهم  معرضا "لإحياء" ذكرى نكبة فلسطين عام 1948.

 وأوضح الطالب في قسم الهندسة المدنية معن عقرباوي أن الطلبة فوجئوا بإحاطة رجال الأمن الجامعي مقر إقامة المعرض في الكلية  صباحا طالبين منهم إزالة اللوحات، رغم حصول طلبة الكلية على  موافقة مسبقة من عمادة كلية الهندسة منذ نحو أسبوع وبموافقة  موقعة من عميد الكلية. 

 وفيما أجبر الطلبة على إزالة كافة محتويات المعرض، أبدى عقرباوي استغرابه من الإجراء قائلا "لقد سهرنا للتحضير للمعرض حتى ساعات الصباح الباكر وبعلم من عمادة شؤون الطلبة بل وبتعاون من الأمن الجامعي".  
من جهته قال نائب رئيس الجامعة الأردنية الدكتور بشير الزعبي  إن خللا في اجراءات طلب الموافقة على إقامة المعرض كان  وراء تأجيل بعض فعالياته ، مضيفا أن "إقامة معرض كهذا يتطلب مخاطبة عمادة شؤون الطلبة واتحاد الطلبة في الجامعة".

 وردا على سؤال حول الموافقة الصادرة من عمادة كلية الهندسة على  إقامة المعرض، أشار الزعبي إلى أنها "لا تكفي للموافقة على إقامة المعرض بمختلف فعالياته". أما مساعد عميد كلية الهندسة لشؤون الطلبة الدكتور علي مطر أعرب عن تحفظه لإلغاء بعض فعاليات النشاط الطلابي لطلبة  كلية الهندسة، لافتا إلى أن "المنع جاء من ادارة الجامعة" لأسباب  لم يعرفها.

----------


## محمد العزام

*مقتل شخص بعدة عيارات نارية في مستشفى ابن الهيثم صباح اليوم*


قتل مواطن صباح اليوم الجمعة في مستشفى ابن الهيثم الواقع غربي عمان في شارع المدينة المنورة إثر إطلاق عدة عيارات نارية عليه .
و في تفاصيل الخبر أن مواطنين من عشائر العجارمة اقتحما المستشفى باحثين عن مواطن آخر من عائلة العدوان ذكر الجهات الأمنية  أن لهما معه ثأراً يعود إلى 25 سنة جرت حوله صلحة من الطرفين ، و أضافت أن القاتل ( 24 عاماً ) كان قد سلم نفسه إلى الجهات المعنية . 
يذكر أن الضحية كان يرقد في المستشفى وقت وقوع الجريمة و أن القاتلين أطلقا عليه 6 عيارات نارية نحو صدره و بطنه فتوفي متأثراً بجراحه . 
و ذكرت مصادر أن حالة من الهلع و الخوف الشديدين سادت المستشفى بين المرضى و العاملين فيه ، و أن الأجهزة الأمنية اتخدت تدابير و احتياطات مشددة في أماكن سكن طرفي الجريمة ( ناعور و الكفرين ) حيث شوهد الأمن هناك بكثافة 





*مظاهرة في الرمثا بسبب منع المواطنين من إدخال أكثر من " كروز " دخان واحد عبر المنطقة السورية الحرة*

ذكرت مصادر مطلعة أن تظاهرة جرت اليوم الجمعة قام بها عدد من مواطني مدينة الرمثا احتجاجاً على قرار جهات رسمية منع بموجبه إدخال أكثر من كروز دخان واحد من المنطقة السورية الحرة .
وذكر أحد المواطنين المتواجدين في المظاهرة أن هذا القرار ألحق أضراراً مادية بمواطني المدينة الذين اعتادوا منذ فترة طويلة على إدخال خمسة كروزات دخان عند كل عبور من سوريا إلى الأردن ، بالإضافة إلى المحال التجارية التي اعتادت على بيع الدخان الأجنبي .
و أضاف مواطن آخر أنه إذا كان النواب يحصلون على إعفاءات جمركية بآلاف الدنانير فإن من حق المواطنين أن ينالوا هذه الإعفاءات البسيطة على ما يقومون بإدخاله إلى المدينة من سجائر ، خاصة و أن إعفاءات المواطنين متواضعة و تهدف إلى تدبير العيش الكريم لعائلاتهم .
و كانت نتيجة هذا الاحتجاج أن تراجعت الجاهت الرسمية عن هذا القرار و سمحت لمواطني الرمثا للعودة إلى ما كانوا عليه  سابقاً  



*وفاة شخصين و إصابة 17 آخرين من عائلة واحدة إثر تدهور قلاب في الطفيلة*

توفي شخصان وأصيب ( 17 ) آخرون ظهر اليوم جميعهم من عائلة واحدة في حادث تدهور قلاب على طريق شريف الجنوب باتجاه بلدة غرندل في لواء بصيرا بالطفيلة.
وبين مدير دفاع مدني الطفيلة العقيد عبدالله الحوامدة أن طواقم المديرية نقلت المصابين بسيارات الاسعاف إلى مستشفى الامير زيد بن الحسين العسكري لإجراء الاسعافات اللازمة مشيراً بأن الاصابات تراوحت بين الخفيفة والمتوسطة في حين تم المباشرة بالتحقيق في ملابسات الحادث وأسبابه.

----------


## زهره التوليب

وفاة شاب من جنسية عربية لتناوله جرعة مخدرات زائدة
 

 
               توفي شخص من جنسية عربية في العقد الثالث من العمر اثر تناوله جرعة زائدة من مادة مخدرة حسب الناطق الإعلامي باسم مديرية الأمن العام الرائد محمد الخطيب .
   وحول التفاصيل قال الرائد الخطيب أن بلاغ قدم الى مركز امن تلاع العلي بتاريخ 2/6/2009 بتغيب هذا الشخص عن منزلة الكائن في إحدى ضواحي عمان وعلى الفور تم تشكيل فريق متخصص من البحث الجنائي وإدارة مكافحة المخدرات وقوات البادية الملكية ومديرية شرطة شمال عمان لجمع المعلومات والبحث والتحري وللوقوف على ملابسات اختفاء هذا الشخص .
   وأضاف الخطيب بان فريق التحقيق المختص توصل إلى معلومات عن علاقة الشخص المفقود بثلاثة أشخاص وبالتحقيق معهم اعترفوا بأنهم زودوا المفقود بالمادة المخدرة التي أدت إلى وفاته بعد تناولها وأنهم عمدوا إلى إخفاء الجثة بالقاءها في إحدى المناطق الصحراوية حيث تم وبدلالتهم التحرك إلى المكان والعثور على الجثة وجرى إبلاغ المدعي العام المختص والطبيب الشرعي والتحقيقات ما زالت مستمرة .

----------


## محمد العزام

لا حول الله يارب

----------


## زهره التوليب

جموع غفيرة تحتشد قرب قطعة ارض في العيص بالطفيلة لاشتباه وجود كنز ! 




*الطفيلة – السوسنة – من فاروق الحميدي -* تحاصر قطعة ارض في العيص بمحافظة الطفيلة الآن مع وجود اعداد غفيرة من المواطنين بعد خلاف مع صاحب الارض واحد المجاورين على كيفية تقاسم الكنز الذي كان متوقعا استخراجه من القطعة .
   الخلاف الذي نشب بين الجانبين في ساعة متأخرة من الليل الماضي ادى الى استعانة جار القطعة بالشرطة التي هرعت الى المكان ووضعت القطعة تحت سيطرتها .
   وقام محافظ الطفيلة خالد ابو زيد بتشكيل لجنة لفحص الموقع برئاسة المتصرف وعضوية مدير الآثار والأجهزة الأمنية التي خلصت مبدئيا الى عدم وجود ما سمي بالكنز واشارت الى وجود كهف في المنطقة ظهر خلال الحفريات ، وكان " صاحب الارض " الذي عمل من اجل اقامة منزل بالقطعة توقع وجود كنز الذي اثار حفيظة الجيران الذين راقبوا الوضع عن كثب .
   اللجنة التي شكلها المحافظ ستقوم بمعاينة المكان بالتحقيق بعد مغادرة جموع المواطنين التي تقدر بالمئات وستقدم تقريرها في ساعة متأخرة قبل العاشرة من مساء اليوم .

----------


## دمعة فرح

شو طلع في كنز بالنهايه ولا لا عشان الواحد يلحق حالو ومنو بنشوف الطفيله.....................
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

طمع!

----------


## saousana

الكلبين اللي بتهاوشو على اللحمة بيجي الذيب وبوكلها 
او اي بشبه هاد المثل 
المهم انه الطمع خسرهم الكنز 
هبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايل   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دمعة فرح

في ناس كتير هيك ما بترضى ب نصيبها وبضلهم يطلعو على الشي اللي مو الهم وهاد هو الطمع 
والله يشفيهم......................................
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

جميل للغايه :Db465236ff:

----------


## ريمي

*التلفزيون يضع خطة شاملة لتغطية احتفالات الأردنيين بذكرى الجلوس*

عمان - الدستور - نيفين عبدالهادي 

اعلن مدير عام مؤسسة الاذاعة والتلفزيون جرير مرقه عن اطلاق شعار جديد للتلفزيون الاردني وشكل جديد لشاشته احتفاء بعيد الجلوس الملكي العاشر ، مشيرا الى ان الشعار الجديد عبارة عن التاج ذهبيا ، والعلم الاردني.

واشار مرقة في تصريح خاص ل"الدستور" الى انه تم امس افتتاح استوديو الاخبار الجديد على مساحة 200 متر مربع وبدأ البث من خلاله منذ مساء امس ، متضمنا معدات حديثة وديكورات جديدة.

وجاءت هذه الخطوات التطويرية الهامة التي اتخذتها مؤسسة الاذاعة والتلفزيون ، في اطار الحالة الاحتفالية التي تعيشها ضمن الحراك الوطني الكبير الذي تعيشه المملكة احتفالا بعيد الجلوس الملكي العاشر.

وكانت مؤسسة الاذاعة والتلفزيون اعدت خطة برامجية خاصة احتفالا بالمناسبة الوطنية في عيد الجلوس الملكي العاشر ، حيث خصصت برامجها كافة ومنذ اسابيع لهذه المناسبة وقراءة انجازات الوطن في عهد جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني بن الحسين ، واعدت برامج خاصة بهذه المناسبة ، تشمل استضافة شخصيات للتحدث حول انجازات الوطن التي جاءت بناء على توجيهات دائمة من جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني.

وعملت مؤسسة الاذاعة والتلفزيون على تخصيص مساحات واسعة في برامجها الحوارية من جانب ونشرات الاخبار من جانب آخر لتناول هذا الحدث الهام ، ومتابعة كل الفعاليات الوطنية الشعبية اولا بأول ووضع المتلقي بصورة الحراك الوطني الجماهيري الخاص بهذه المناسبة.

واخذت برامج الاذاعة والتلفزيون الاردني امس طابعا خاصا منذ ساعات الصباح الباكر ، في نقل صورة واقعية وحرفية ومكثفة لما يحدث في الوطن من احتفالات واسعة بهذه المناسبة ، وعملت على نقل الفعاليات ، الى جانب اعتماد "الاستوديو المفتوح" او "الموجة المفتوحة" واستضافة المسؤولين والاعلاميين للحديث عن حجم الانجاز الذي تحقق في عهد جلالة الملك.

وكانت المقابلات التي اجريت تأخذ طابع المعلومة ومواكبة الحدث ، والتواصل ، واعطاء المناسبة ما يليق بها من التغطية الاعلامية ، وكانت هذه المقابلات تدار من قبل خبراء اعلاميين ومذيعين مؤهلين ، فيما اجرى مدير عام المؤسسة جرير مرقة عددا كبيرا من هذه المقابلات.

ولم تغفل المقابلات التي اجريت عبر شاشة التلفزيون الاردني والاذاعة الاردنية ايا من تفاصيل الانجازات الاردنية ، كما حرصت على الاستماع لاراء كبار المسؤولين وصانعي القرار ومدى الاثر الكبير لتوجيهات جلالة الملك في خلق الاردن النموذج ، والرائد على كل الاصعدة ، فكانت المقابلات تأخذ الطابع السياسي ، والاقتصادي ، والاجتماعي ، والشعبي ، وغيرها فشكلت الى حد كبير قاعدة معلومات هامة لكل انجازات الوطن.

وفي اطار جهود المؤسسة نقل تفاصيل الاحتفال بهذه المناسبة الغالية قام التلفزيون الاردني بنقل سير موكب جلالة الملك من دابوق الى ستاد عمان الدولي في مدينة الحسين الرياضية حيث اقيم الاحتفال الرئيس والذي شرفه صاحبا الجلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني والملكة رانيا العبدالله في نقل حي ومباشر من خلال احدث وسائل النقل التلفزيوني ومن خلال تصوير عبر الطائرات.

كما عملت المؤسسة على توفير المعلومة المرئية والمسموعة على مدار الساعة ، في نقل حي ومباشر لتفاصيل الاحتفال الذي اقيم بمناسبة العيد العاشر لتولي جلالة الملك سلطاته الدستورية ، وكانت التغطية متابعة لكل تفاصيل الاحتفال ونقل الحدث الوطني الكبير بكل تفاصيله.

فيما وزعت كاميرات التلفزيون الاردني على كل محافظات المملكة لنقل الاحتفالات المقامة بهذه المناسبة الغالية ، فكانت تنقلنا هذه الكاميرات الى تفاصيل الحراك الوطني الاحتفالي في فقرات منظمة مدروسة اعلاميا ومهنيا ووطنيا ، فعاش المشاهد والمستمع يوما خاصا من تغطية اعلامية خاصة.

تنقلت كاميرات التلفزيون في محافظات المملكة ، من شماله الى جنوبه ومن شرقه لغربه ، فشاهدنا وسمعنا الفرحة الاردنية اولا بأول ، ومن كل المحافظات ، جلنا بتفاصيل الفرحة عن كثب ، كما تنقلت الكاميرا الاردنية بكل شوارع عمّان العاصمة ناقلة احتفالات ابناء العاصمة والعشائر من خلال الخيم التي انتشرت بكل شوارع العاصمة ، وتجول السيارات رافعة الاعلام وصور جلالة الملك.

واتخذ التلفزيون الاردني آلية بث فواصل تتحدث عن مجد الاردن من عهد الملك المؤسس المغفور له الملك عبدالله ، وعهد جلالة المغفور له الحسين بن طلال رحمه الله ، ومجد الاردن في عهد جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني بن الحسين.

وكانت الاغنية الاردنية الوطنية سيدة الموقف الفني امس ، فكانت الفقرات التي يبثها التلفزيون تنقل الحدث الاحتفالي ، متضمنة الفقرات الغنائية والدبكات من كل انحاء المحافظات ، والمظاهر الاحتفالية التي حضرت بها الاغنية الاردنية والازياء الشعبية فلم تترك الكاميرات شيئا من هذه التفاصيل الا وجعلتها حاضرة على شاشتنا الوطنية.


وحول تفاصيل ال   
*التلفزيون يضع خطة شاملة لتغطية احتفالات الأردنيين بذكرى الجلوس*
عمان - الدستور - نيفين عبدالهادي 

اعلن مدير عام مؤسسة الاذاعة والتلفزيون جرير مرقه عن اطلاق شعار جديد للتلفزيون الاردني وشكل جديد لشاشته احتفاء بعيد الجلوس الملكي العاشر ، مشيرا الى ان الشعار الجديد عبارة عن التاج ذهبيا ، والعلم الاردني.

واشار مرقة في تصريح خاص ل"الدستور" الى انه تم امس افتتاح استوديو الاخبار الجديد على مساحة 200 متر مربع وبدأ البث من خلاله منذ مساء امس ، متضمنا معدات حديثة وديكورات جديدة.

وجاءت هذه الخطوات التطويرية الهامة التي اتخذتها مؤسسة الاذاعة والتلفزيون ، في اطار الحالة الاحتفالية التي تعيشها ضمن الحراك الوطني الكبير الذي تعيشه المملكة احتفالا بعيد الجلوس الملكي العاشر.

وكانت مؤسسة الاذاعة والتلفزيون اعدت خطة برامجية خاصة احتفالا بالمناسبة الوطنية في عيد الجلوس الملكي العاشر ، حيث خصصت برامجها كافة ومنذ اسابيع لهذه المناسبة وقراءة انجازات الوطن في عهد جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني بن الحسين ، واعدت برامج خاصة بهذه المناسبة ، تشمل استضافة شخصيات للتحدث حول انجازات الوطن التي جاءت بناء على توجيهات دائمة من جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني.

وعملت مؤسسة الاذاعة والتلفزيون على تخصيص مساحات واسعة في برامجها الحوارية من جانب ونشرات الاخبار من جانب آخر لتناول هذا الحدث الهام ، ومتابعة كل الفعاليات الوطنية الشعبية اولا بأول ووضع المتلقي بصورة الحراك الوطني الجماهيري الخاص بهذه المناسبة.

واخذت برامج الاذاعة والتلفزيون الاردني امس طابعا خاصا منذ ساعات الصباح الباكر ، في نقل صورة واقعية وحرفية ومكثفة لما يحدث في الوطن من احتفالات واسعة بهذه المناسبة ، وعملت على نقل الفعاليات ، الى جانب اعتماد "الاستوديو المفتوح" او "الموجة المفتوحة" واستضافة المسؤولين والاعلاميين للحديث عن حجم الانجاز الذي تحقق في عهد جلالة الملك.

وكانت المقابلات التي اجريت تأخذ طابع المعلومة ومواكبة الحدث ، والتواصل ، واعطاء المناسبة ما يليق بها من التغطية الاعلامية ، وكانت هذه المقابلات تدار من قبل خبراء اعلاميين ومذيعين مؤهلين ، فيما اجرى مدير عام المؤسسة جرير مرقة عددا كبيرا من هذه المقابلات.

ولم تغفل المقابلات التي اجريت عبر شاشة التلفزيون الاردني والاذاعة الاردنية ايا من تفاصيل الانجازات الاردنية ، كما حرصت على الاستماع لاراء كبار المسؤولين وصانعي القرار ومدى الاثر الكبير لتوجيهات جلالة الملك في خلق الاردن النموذج ، والرائد على كل الاصعدة ، فكانت المقابلات تأخذ الطابع السياسي ، والاقتصادي ، والاجتماعي ، والشعبي ، وغيرها فشكلت الى حد كبير قاعدة معلومات هامة لكل انجازات الوطن.

وفي اطار جهود المؤسسة نقل تفاصيل الاحتفال بهذه المناسبة الغالية قام التلفزيون الاردني بنقل سير موكب جلالة الملك من دابوق الى ستاد عمان الدولي في مدينة الحسين الرياضية حيث اقيم الاحتفال الرئيس والذي شرفه صاحبا الجلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني والملكة رانيا العبدالله في نقل حي ومباشر من خلال احدث وسائل النقل التلفزيوني ومن خلال تصوير عبر الطائرات.

كما عملت المؤسسة على توفير المعلومة المرئية والمسموعة على مدار الساعة ، في نقل حي ومباشر لتفاصيل الاحتفال الذي اقيم بمناسبة العيد العاشر لتولي جلالة الملك سلطاته الدستورية ، وكانت التغطية متابعة لكل تفاصيل الاحتفال ونقل الحدث الوطني الكبير بكل تفاصيله.

فيما وزعت كاميرات التلفزيون الاردني على كل محافظات المملكة لنقل الاحتفالات المقامة بهذه المناسبة الغالية ، فكانت تنقلنا هذه الكاميرات الى تفاصيل الحراك الوطني الاحتفالي في فقرات منظمة مدروسة اعلاميا ومهنيا ووطنيا ، فعاش المشاهد والمستمع يوما خاصا من تغطية اعلامية خاصة.

تنقلت كاميرات التلفزيون في محافظات المملكة ، من شماله الى جنوبه ومن شرقه لغربه ، فشاهدنا وسمعنا الفرحة الاردنية اولا بأول ، ومن كل المحافظات ، جلنا بتفاصيل الفرحة عن كثب ، كما تنقلت الكاميرا الاردنية بكل شوارع عمّان العاصمة ناقلة احتفالات ابناء العاصمة والعشائر من خلال الخيم التي انتشرت بكل شوارع العاصمة ، وتجول السيارات رافعة الاعلام وصور جلالة الملك.

واتخذ التلفزيون الاردني آلية بث فواصل تتحدث عن مجد الاردن من عهد الملك المؤسس المغفور له الملك عبدالله ، وعهد جلالة المغفور له الحسين بن طلال رحمه الله ، ومجد الاردن في عهد جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني بن الحسين.

وكانت الاغنية الاردنية الوطنية سيدة الموقف الفني امس ، فكانت الفقرات التي يبثها التلفزيون تنقل الحدث الاحتفالي ، متضمنة الفقرات الغنائية والدبكات من كل انحاء المحافظات ، والمظاهر الاحتفالية التي حضرت بها الاغنية الاردنية والازياء الشعبية فلم تترك الكاميرات شيئا من هذه التفاصيل الا وجعلتها حاضرة على شاشتنا الوطنية.

وحول تفاصيل الشعار الجديد للتلفزيون الاردني واستوديو الاخبار تحدث مدير دائرة الهندسة في مؤسسة الاذاعة والتلفزيون المهندس سفيان النابلسي للدستور ، وقال: بمناسبة الاحتفالات بعيد الجلوس الملكي العاشر تم امس اطلاق الشعار الجديد للتلفزيون وهو عبارة عن العلم الاردني والتاج الذهبي ، كما تم اطلاق اشارات جديدة للبرامج.

واشار النابلسي الى انه تم ايضا افتتاح استوديو الاخبار الجديد على مساحة (200) متر مربع ، في استوديو رقم (1) ، وسيخصص للاخبار المركزية ، وسيعمل على تحسين الاداء الفني الإخباري ، اذ تتوفر به كل متطلبات النشرات الاخبارية فنيا ومهنيا والاضاءة ، وسيتم من خلاله بث كل نشرات الاخبار الرئيسة ، والنشرات الاقتصادية والرياضية ، اضافة الى بث البرامج الاخبارية الحوارية والسياسية ، كما اعد له ديكورات خاصة تنسجم مع الاخبار.

وبين النابلسي ان الاستوديو يضم ايضا قاعة الاخبار بكل فروعها ، مؤكدا انه تم اعداد الاستوديو ليتلاءم مع جو العمل وتحسينه بشكل لافت ، مشيرا الى انه تم بدء العمل في الاستوديو منذ امس.


_Date : 10-06-2009_

شعار الجديد للتلفزيون الاردني واستوديو الاخبار تحدث مدير دائرة الهندسة في مؤسسة الاذاعة والتلفزيون المهندس سفيان النابلسي للدستور ، وقال: بمناسبة الاحتفالات بعيد الجلوس الملكي العاشر تم امس اطلاق الشعار الجديد للتلفزيون وهو عبارة عن العلم الاردني والتاج الذهبي ، كما تم اطلاق اشارات جديدة للبرامج.

واشار النابلسي الى انه تم ايضا افتتاح استوديو الاخبار الجديد على مساحة (200) متر مربع ، في استوديو رقم (1) ، وسيخصص للاخبار المركزية ، وسيعمل على تحسين الاداء الفني الإخباري ، اذ تتوفر به كل متطلبات النشرات الاخبارية فنيا ومهنيا والاضاءة ، وسيتم من خلاله بث كل نشرات الاخبار الرئيسة ، والنشرات الاقتصادية والرياضية ، اضافة الى بث البرامج الاخبارية الحوارية والسياسية ، كما اعد له ديكورات خاصة تنسجم مع الاخبار.

وبين النابلسي ان الاستوديو يضم ايضا قاعة الاخبار بكل فروعها ، مؤكدا انه تم اعداد الاستوديو ليتلاءم مع جو العمل وتحسينه بشكل لافت ، مشيرا الى انه تم بدء العمل في الاستوديو منذ امس.


_Date : 10-06-2009_

----------


## ريمي

*الملك يلتقي مبعوث الرئيس الأمريكي للسلام في الشرق الأوسط*
عمان - (بترا)- التقى جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني اليوم مبعوث الرئيس الأميركي للسلام في الشرق الأوسط جورج ميتشل، في اجتماع بحثت فيه الخطوات التي يجب اتخاذها لإطلاق مفاوضات جادة لحل الصراع الفلسطيني الإسرائيلي على أساس حل الدولتين وفي سياق إقليمي يحقق السلام الشامل والدائم، وفقا للمرجعيات المعتمدة، خصوصا مبادرة السلام العربية.

وبحث جلالته وميتشل نتائج الجولة التي يقوم بها في المنطقة لتفعيل الجهود السلمية.

وأعرب جلالته عن تقديره للجهود التي يبذلها الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما لتحقيق السلام في المنطقة،مشيدا جلالته بالخطاب الذي القاه الرئيس الأمريكي في القاهرة الأسبوع الماضي، وما تضمنه من مواقف إيجابية ورسائل مهمة خصوصا الالتزام بحل الدولتين وبناء علاقات عربية إسلامية أمريكية تقوم على أساس الاحترام المتبادل والمصالح المشتركة.

وشدد جلالته على أهمية الدور الأمريكي في الجهود المبذولة للوصول إلى السلام وتحقيق الأمن والاستقرار في المنطقة.

وقال جلالته ان مواقف الرئيس الامريكي أوجدت بيئة إيجابية تستدعي العمل معه وتكاتف جميع الجهود من أجل التوصل إلى حل شامل ودائم للصراع، مؤكدا جلالته على ضرورة أن تقوم جميع الأطراف بدور إيجابي للإسهام في تحقيق السلام وبناء الاستقرار في المنطقة.

ولفت جلالته إلى أهمية عامل الوقت، وقال ان إقامة الدولة الفلسطينية المستقلة على التراب الوطني الفلسطيني وفقا لحل الدولتين هو السبيل الوحيد لتحقيق السلام والاستقرار في المنطقة.

كما لفت جلالة الملك إلى ضرورة التحرك بشكل فوري لإطلاق المفاوضات التي يجب أن تستند إلى خطة عمل واضحة للوصول إلى حل الدولتين بأسرع وقت ممكن.

وأكد جلالته خلال اللقاء الذي حضره رئيس الديوان الملكي الهاشمي ناصر اللوزي ومستشار جلالة الملك أيمن الصفدي ووزير الخارجية ناصر جودة ونائب مساعد وزيرة الخارجية الأميركية لشؤون الشرق الأدنى ديفيد هيل والسفير الأمريكي في عمان روبرت ستيفن بيكروفت ضرورة وقف إسرائيل بناء المستوطنات في الأراضي الفلسطينية ووقف جميع الإجراءات الأحادية في القدس التي تستهدف تغيير معالم المدينة المقدسة.

وفي بيان صحفي قال ميتشل " إنني اقدرالفرصة للتشاور مع جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني والاستماع إلى آرائه، وكما أوضح الرئيس أوباما في القاهرة فإننا ملتزمون بالوصول إلى سلام شامل في المنطقة".

وأضاف ميتشل "لقد ناقشت وجلالة الملك سبل تحريك عملية السلام وإيجاد السياق اللازم لإطلاق المفاوضات، والذي يجب أن يبدأ بقيام الإسرائيليين والفلسطينيين بالوفاء بالتزاماتهم وفقا لخارطة الطريق، ودعم هذا الجهد والبناء عليه من قبل جميع الدول المعنية بتحقيق السلام، بما فيها الولايات المتحدة والأوروبيون والعرب".




_التاريخ : 11-06-2009_

----------


## عُبادة

المعاني وزيرا للتربية والتعليم بعد استقالة النعيمي




عمان - بترا - صدرت الإرادة الملكية السامية امس بتعيين الدكتور وليد المعاني وزيرا للتعليم العالي والبحث العلمي ووزيرا للتربية والتعليم اعتبارا من تاريخ 11 /6 /2009.
وقد أدى الوزير المعاني اليمين الدستورية أمام جلالة الملك امس بحضور رئيس الوزراء نادر الذهبي، ورئيس الديوان الملكي الهاشمي ناصر اللوزي.
وكانت الإرادة الملكية السامية قد صدرت بالموافقة على قبول استقالة الدكتور تيسير النعيمي وزير التربية والتعليم اعتبارا من تاريخ 11 /6 /2009.

----------


## عُبادة

زيادة البنزين بنوعيه (100- 120) قرشا للصفيحة و80 قرشا للكاز والسولار




عمان - محمد حوامدة - أعلنت لجنة تسعير المحروقات أمس رفع أسعار جميع المشتقات النفطية بمعدل عام بلغ 5ر10%، فيما أبقت على سعر أسطوانة الغاز المنزلية عند 5ر6 دنانير، اعتبارا من اليوم الجمعة وحتى 16 من الشهر المقبل.
وتراوحت نسب الارتفاع في الأسعار ما بين 9ر1% و8ر17%، حيث كانت أقل نسبة رفع بالنسبة للغاز المسال (غير المستخدم في المنازل)، فيما كانت أعلى نسبة رفع لزيت الوقود المستخدم في الصناعة وكوقود بواخر.
وبموجب قرار وزير الصناعة والتجارة المهندس عامر الحديدي، بناء على قرار اللجنة، فقد جرى رفع أسعار البنزين (90) 5 قروش لليتر الواحد، والبنزين (95) 6 قروش لليتر الواحد، فيما تم زيادة أسعار الكاز والسولار بمقدار 4 قروش لليتر الواحد، في التعديل السادس لأسعار المحروقات خلال عام 2009.
وتضمن القرار - الذي حصلت الرأي على نسخة منه - رفع سعر البنزين الخالي من الرصاص رقم أوكتان (90) من 38 قرشا لليتر إلى 43 قرشا وبنسبة 2ر13%، أي بزيادة مقدارها دينار واحد على الصفيحة (20 ليترا).
كما زاد سعر البنزين الخالي من الرصاص رقم أوكتان (95) من 44 قرشا لليتر إلى 50 قرشا وبنسبة 6ر13%، أي بزيادة مقدارها 2ر1 دينار للصفيحة.
أما البنزين والسولار، المرتبط سعرهما ببعض منذ التسعينات، فقد ارتفع سعر الليتر الواحد من كل مادة من 5ر33 قرش إلى 5ر37 قرش، ليزيد سعر الصفيحة من 7ر6 دينار إلى 5ر7 دينار، وبنسبة مقدارها 9ر11%. وارتفع سعر الغاز البترولي المسال للأسطوانة سعة 50 كيلوغرام، والغاز المسال بالجملة، بنسبة 9ر1%، فيما تم الإبقاء على سعر أسطوانة الغاز المنزلية سعة 5ر12 كليوغرام عند 5ر6 دينار للشهر الثاني على التوالي.
وارتفع سعر أسطوانة الغاز سعة 50 كيلوغرام، المستخدمة بكثرة في الفنادق والمستشفيات والمطاعم، من 28ر26 دينار إلى 77ر26 دينار، فيما زاد سعر طن الغاز المسال من 67ر525 دينار إلى 5ر535 دينار. وكانت أعلى نسبة ارتفاع من نصيب زيت الوقود للصناعة وزيت الوقود للبواخر، حيث زاد سعر الطن الواحد منهما من 92ر255 دينار للطن، إلى 38ر301 دينار للطن، وبنسبة 8ر17%.
وارتفعت أسعار وقود الطائرات للشركات المحلية من 5ر31 قرش لليتر إلى 5ر35 قرش، وبنسبة 7ر12%، كما زادت أسعار وقود الطائرات للشركات الأجنبية بنسبة 5ر12%، ليرتفع سعر الليتر الواحد من 32 قرشا لليتر إلى 36 قرشا لليتر، فيما ارتفع سعر الليتر الواحد من وقود الطائرات للرحلات العارضة بنسبة 9ر11%، ليزيد سعر الليتر الواحد من 5ر33 قرش لليتر إلى 5ر37 قرش.
وزادت أسعار الديزل للبواخر من 24ر45 قرش لليتر إلى 258ر46 قرش لليتر، وبنسبة 3ر2%، في الوقت الذي ارتفعت فيه أسعار الإسفلت من 48ر276 دينار للطن إلى 67ر324 دينار، وبنسبة 4ر17%.
يذكر أن لجنة تسعير المشتقات النفطية، تحدد أسعار بيع المشتقات شهريا، بعد مراجعة الأسعار العالمية للمشتقات النفطية المحررة، وتكاليف أيصالها إلى المستهلك.

----------


## زهره التوليب

يافرحتي :Bl (14):

----------


## عُبادة

> يافرحتي


يا فرحتنا :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## ابو عوده

شحدنا :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee



----------


## محمد العزام

كويس والله

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكوره حلا 

يعطيكي الف الف عافيه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا عباده

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور حلا 

يسلموو

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لا عنجد مشالله عنهم التلفزيون الاردني وقناة نورمينا ما قصروا 

الله يعطيكي العافية حلا . 

 :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*استشهاد عسكري واصابة 6 أثناء مهمة تدريبية 
* 

صرح مصدر عسكري مسؤول في القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة الاردنية ، انه في تمام الساعة العاشرة من صباح امس ، واثناء قيام احدى الطائرات التابعة للعمليات الخاصة المشتركة ، بمهمة تدريبية اعتيادية في احد ميادين التدريب ، سقطت السلة المخصصة لنقل فريق البحث والانقاذ وارتطمت بالارض ، ما ادى الى استشهاد احد اعضاء الفريق واصابة ستة اخرين.

----------

